# Per dimagrire ...



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

http://m.ilmattino.it/societa/persone/eloise_aimee_parry_madre_morta_pillole_dimagranti/notizie/1310316.shtml

Ancora un caso di giovane donna che muore per dimagrire...


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://m.ilmattino.it/societa/perso...orta_pillole_dimagranti/notizie/1310316.shtml
> 
> Ancora un caso di giovane donna che muore per dimagrire...



Mi spiace moltissimo per lei, trovo assurdo che sia così difficile alzare il culo dalla sedia e fare tanto sport per ottenere lo stesso medesimo risultato che tra l'altro, oltre al dimagrimento, porta tanti altri benefici, e ci si affidi a pillole miracolose


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi spiace moltissimo per lei, trovo assurdo che sia così difficile alzare il culo dalla sedia e fare tanto sport per ottenere lo stesso medesimo risultato che tra l'altro, oltre al dimagrimento, porta tanti altri benefici, e ci si affidi a pillole miracolose


Probabilmente l'ansia di perdere peso l'ha portata alla soluzione più "facile"...Lei se le procurate su Internet ma si rimane increduli a scoprire quante giovani ragazze e ragazzi(ma anche adulti) assumono farmaci facilmente reperibili e poco costosi in farmacia pur di dimagrire...Farmaci contenenti ormoni tiroidei,lassativi,metformina vanno alla grande e quando arrivano al ps neanche lo confessano di averli presi per vergogna o timore...


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Probabilmente l'ansia di perdere peso l'ha portata alla soluzione più "facile"...Lei se le procurate su Internet ma si rimane increduli a scoprire quante giovani ragazze e ragazzi(ma anche adulti) assumono farmaci facilmente reperibili e poco costosi in farmacia pur di dimagrire...Farmaci contenenti ormoni tiroidei,lassativi,metformina vanno alla grande e quando arrivano al ps neanche lo confessano di averli presi per vergogna o timore...


Ci credo, ci credo....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

che poi dalla foto non sembra per nulla grassa, probabilmente sarebbe bastato ridurre un po' le porzioni abituali e un po' di moto in più


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi dalla foto non sembra per nulla grassa, probabilmente sarebbe bastato ridurre un po' le porzioni abituali *e un po' di moto in più*


Anche la bici non sarebbe male


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi dalla foto non sembra per nulla grassa, probabilmente sarebbe bastato ridurre un po' le porzioni abituali e un po' di moto in più


Infatti...a 21 anni poi basta davvero poco.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Anche la bici non sarebbe male



...piove


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti...a 21 anni poi basta davvero poco.



però dai...come si fa a ingerire cose misteriose comprate sul web?? senza andare dal medico?:singleeye:


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ...piove


Qui c'è il sole


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Qui c'è il sole



allora aspettami che arrivo con la bici!


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora aspettami che arrivo con la bici!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi spiace moltissimo per lei, trovo assurdo che sia così difficile alzare il culo dalla sedia e fare tanto sport per ottenere lo stesso medesimo risultato che tra l'altro, oltre al dimagrimento, porta tanti altri benefici, e ci si affidi a pillole miracolose



io trovo altrettanto assurdo che dai giornali al web alla tv non si parli d'altro di diete miracolose che non fanno altro che "uccidere" persone; trovo assurdo che sia una società basata solo sull'apparenza...


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> però dai...come si fa a ingerire cose misteriose comprate sul web?? senza andare dal medico?:singleeye:


Ma in pochi vanno dal medico per dimagrire eh?A meno che non si tratti di obesita grave,la maggioranza predilige il fai da te seguendo diete improbabili che funzionano per un determinato periodo di tempo....Una volta persi i chili si riprende a mangiare come prima riprendendo il doppio dei chili persi e creando un circolo vizioso che va avanti per anni e porta a frustrazione.Basterebbe un modo equilibrato di mangiare e una camminata di mezz'ora al giorno per perdere peso e mantenere il peso forma.Ma non deve durare un anno,dovrebbe diventare un modo di vita.E pazienza e costanza.


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io trovo altrettanto assurdo che dai giornali al web alla tv non si parli d'altro di diete miracolose che non fanno altro che "uccidere" persone; *trovo assurdo che sia una società basata solo sull'apparenza...*


Ma non credo sia SOLO questa cosa dell'apparenza, magari qualcuno ad un certo punto della sua vita non sta più bene nel proprio corpo, non si PIACE più, da non confondere con NON PIACE più agli altri.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia SOLO questa cosa dell'apparenza, magari qualcuno ad un certo punto della sua vita non sta più bene nel proprio corpo, non si PIACE più, da non confondere con NON PIACE più agli altri.


Dipende, a volte magari può succedere che non ci si piaccia proprio perché nell'immaginario collettivo la "perfezione" è la taglia 38


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io trovo altrettanto assurdo che dai giornali al web alla tv non si parli d'altro di diete miracolose che non fanno altro che "uccidere" persone; trovo assurdo che sia una società basata solo sull'apparenza...


L'ultima moda?La dieta paleolitica...http://www.benessere.com/dietetica/arg00/dieta_paleo_02.htm


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ultima moda?La dieta paleolitica...http://www.benessere.com/dietetica/arg00/dieta_paleo_02.htm


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

no vabbè. la dieta paleolitica mi mancava...


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma in pochi vanno dal medico per dimagrire eh?A meno che non si tratti di obesita grave,la maggioranza predilige il fai da te seguendo diete improbabili che funzionano per un determinato periodo di tempo....Una volta persi i chili si riprende a mangiare come prima riprendendo il doppio dei chili persi e creando un circolo vizioso che va avanti per anni e porta a frustrazione.*Basterebbe un modo equilibrato di mangiare e una camminata di mezz'ora al giorno* per perdere peso e mantenere il peso forma.Ma non deve durare un anno,dovrebbe diventare un modo di vita.E pazienza e costanza.


anche secondo me
io consiglio sempre di ridurre semplicemente le porzioni di circa 1/3 ed evitare alimenti grassissimi, se non si hanno problemi di salute


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma in pochi vanno dal medico per dimagrire eh?A meno che non si tratti di obesita grave,la maggioranza predilige il fai da te seguendo diete improbabili che funzionano per un determinato periodo di tempo....Una volta persi i chili si riprende a mangiare come prima riprendendo il doppio dei chili persi e creando un circolo vizioso che va avanti per anni e porta a frustrazione.*Basterebbe un modo equilibrato di mangiare e una camminata di mezz'ora al giorno per perdere peso e mantenere il peso forma*.Ma non deve durare un anno,dovrebbe diventare un modo di vita.E pazienza e costanza.


:up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia SOLO questa cosa dell'apparenza, magari qualcuno ad un certo punto della sua vita non sta più bene nel proprio corpo, non si PIACE più, da non confondere con NON PIACE più agli altri.


Ecco...questo "non si piace più "...Spesso si tratta di dismorfismo corporeo (essere magre e vedersi grasse ad esempio)molto frequente nel sesso femminile...E li i media che esaltano l'apparenza hanno un ruolo fondamentale...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io trovo altrettanto assurdo che dai giornali al web alla tv non si parli d'altro di diete miracolose che non fanno altro che "uccidere" persone; trovo assurdo che sia una società basata solo sull'apparenza...


se potessi ti darei un verde!!


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se potessi ti darei un verde!!



:bacissimo:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma in pochi vanno dal medico per dimagrire eh?A meno che non si tratti di obesita grave,la maggioranza predilige il fai da te seguendo diete improbabili che funzionano per un determinato periodo di tempo....Una volta persi i chili si riprende a mangiare come prima riprendendo il doppio dei chili persi e creando un circolo vizioso che va avanti per anni e porta a frustrazione.Basterebbe un modo equilibrato di mangiare e una camminata di mezz'ora al giorno per perdere peso e mantenere il peso forma.*Ma non deve durare un anno,dovrebbe diventare un modo di vita*.E pazienza e costanza.


esattamente... si dove entrare nell'ordine di idee che la parola "dieta" in realtà significa "stile di vita" e non privazione. Mangiare bene ed in maniera soddisfacente, essere attivi, fare regolarmente esercizio fisico. Oltre al grasso, diminuirebbero moltissime malattie come il diabete e gli infarti.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

E io conosco e sento gente che si scofana il mondo durante l'inverno e a marzo si piglia pillole a base di metformina per dimagrire...ogni anno così...il pensiero è "perché faticare se con qualche pillola dimagrisco senza fare un cazzo?".
E io sono costretta a prenderla...e maledico il giorno che l'ho iniziata.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io conosco e sento gente che si scofana il mondo durante l'inverno e a marzo *si piglia pillole a base di metformina per dimagrir*e...ogni anno così...il pensiero è "perché faticare se con qualche pillola dimagrisco senza fare un cazzo?".
> E io sono costretta a prenderla...e maledico il giorno che l'ho iniziata.


che roba è?


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://m.ilmattino.it/societa/perso...orta_pillole_dimagranti/notizie/1310316.shtml
> 
> Ancora un caso di giovane donna che muore per dimagrire...


mi spiace,ma non riesco ad empatizzare quando leggo queste dimostrazioni di demenza estrema


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che roba è?


Serve per ridurre la resistenza all'insulina.
Uno degli effetti è che ti toglie decisamente la fame...il che aiuta se ti piace mangiare.
Aiuta anche a non prendere peso.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Serve per ridurre la resistenza all'insulina.
> Uno degli effetti è che ti toglie decisamente la fame...il che aiuta se ti piace mangiare.
> Aiuta anche a non prendere peso.


Vabbè ma non è un farmaco che si prende per il diabete? se non stai male che senso ha prendere un farmaco simile?


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esattamente... si dove entrare nell'ordine di idee che la parola "dieta" in realtà significa "stile di vita" e non privazione. Mangiare bene ed in maniera soddisfacente, essere attivi, fare regolarmente esercizio fisico. Oltre al grasso, diminuirebbero moltissime malattie come il diabete e gli infarti.


Infatti...L'obesita oggi,nonostante sia stato ribadito più  volte che è una malattia ed è essa stessa associata ad altre patologie,viene affrontata più come un problema estetico e non come problema di salute...Per cui non si va dal medico ma direttamente dal chirurgo plastico pretendendo dei "risultati miracolosi" con una liposuzione...E se il chirurgo plastico è una persona coretta te lo dice chiaramente che devi cambiare alimentazione,se non lo è si prende i soldi e ciao.Ma questa è un altra nota dolente....


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che roba è?


Un farmaco utilizzato nella cura del Diabete Mellito di tipo 2 che porta a dimagrimento ed ha blandi effetti anoressizanti...Ma che può anche portare a crisi ipoglicemiche nei soggetti sani e a insufficienza renale per acidosi lattica.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://m.ilmattino.it/societa/perso...orta_pillole_dimagranti/notizie/1310316.shtml
> 
> Ancora un caso di giovane donna che muore per dimagrire...


Incredibile.

Basterebbe un po di moto qualche porzione in meno di cibo e il gioco sarebbe fatto. boh. 

La cosa che mi stupisce è che ovunque si sente parlare di queste pillole, ovunque; internet, farmacia, e tra gallette di riso e cazzate varie.....(che dopo oltre la galletta si mangiano pure me) una camminata o corsa e qualche porzione in meno di cibo non vengono considerate. Boh.2.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

stiamo andando sempre peggio..

inutile poi fare le robe di finta propaganda tipo "facciamo sfilare modelle in carne, no all'anoressia".
In palestra da me non c'è una, dico UNA ragazza (tranne le insegnanti, chiaro) che sta lì per tonificare il corpo e modellarlo SULLA BASE DI QUELLO CHE E', no, stanno tutte lì per DIMAGRIRE.

vogliono essere tutte magre, ma non parlo solo di ragazzine eh? ma pure di mie coetanee..

cioè, invece di accettarsi e migliorare ciò che si è, tutte vogliono "essere magre", come se la magrezza fosse indice di bellezza a prescindere..


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stiamo andando sempre peggio..
> 
> inutile poi fare le robe di finta propaganda tipo "facciamo sfilare modelle in carne, no all'anoressia".
> In palestra da me non c'è una, dico UNA ragazza (tranne le insegnanti, chiaro) che sta lì per tonificare il corpo e modellarlo SULLA BASE DI QUELLO CHE E', no, stanno tutte lì per DIMAGRIRE.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Incredibile.
> 
> Basterebbe un po di moto qualche porzione in meno di cibo e il gioco sarebbe fatto. boh.
> 
> La cosa che mi stupisce è che ovunque si sente parlare di queste pillole, ovunque; internet, farmacia, e tra gallette di riso e cazzate varie.....(che dopo oltre la galletta si mangiano pure me) una camminata o corsa e qualche porzione in meno di cibo non vengono considerate. Boh.2.


Io le odio le gallette di riso..le chiamo gallette di polistirolo..Preciso che son gusti eh?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io conosco e sento gente che si scofana il mondo durante l'inverno e a marzo si piglia pillole a base di metformina per dimagrire...ogni anno così...il pensiero è "perché faticare se con qualche pillola dimagrisco senza fare un cazzo?".
> E io sono costretta a prenderla...e maledico il giorno che l'ho iniziata.


pensa Nicka che mio padre, per problemi di pressione deve assumere il diuretico Lasix.. ogni tanto capita che glielo compro io. Beh in farmacia non me lo danno più a vista senza ricetta perché le donne lo pigliano per dimagrire


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa Nicka che mio padre, per problemi di pressione deve assumere il diuretico Lasix.. ogni tanto capita che glielo compro io. Beh in farmacia non me lo danno più a vista senza ricetta perché le donne lo pigliano per dimagrire


Eh si...e poi abbina(generico) il lasix con la metformina ed hai una combinazione letale...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io le odio le gallette di riso..le chiamo gallette di polistirolo..Preciso che son gusti eh?


Scoop...! non è polistirolo? 

Una volta l'assaggiai, madonna che schifo. 

Ieri sera per la prima volta in vita mia ho mangiato stigghiola cotti al forno, mmm niente male direi. :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stiamo andando sempre peggio..
> 
> inutile poi fare le robe di finta propaganda tipo "facciamo sfilare modelle in carne, no all'anoressia".
> In palestra da me non c'è una, dico UNA ragazza (tranne le insegnanti, chiaro) che sta lì per tonificare il corpo e modellarlo SULLA BASE DI QUELLO CHE E', no, stanno tutte lì per DIMAGRIRE.
> ...


Lo è. Primo perchè la società quasi lo impone, e secondo, cosa davvero importante, lo è per la salute, dove tramite questa, la pelle ecc.... ne sono prova.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stiamo andando sempre peggio..
> 
> inutile poi fare le robe di finta propaganda tipo "facciamo sfilare modelle in carne, no all'anoressia".
> In palestra da me non c'è una, dico UNA ragazza (tranne le insegnanti, chiaro) che sta lì per tonificare il corpo e modellarlo SULLA BASE DI QUELLO CHE E', no, stanno tutte lì per DIMAGRIRE.
> ...


il soggiogamento mentale è sostenuto anche dal comportamento quotidiano.    se non si è esili di costituzione,la magrezza è sempre stata indice di malattia.

infatti gran parte delle modelle che vedo sfilate mi paiono malate,non certamente belle.

il motivo per cui tante,troppe donne non riescono a reagire alla pressione di tutto sommato pochi dementi quale sarebbe?


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa Nicka che mio padre, per problemi di pressione deve assumere il diuretico Lasix.. ogni tanto capita che glielo compro io. Beh in farmacia non me lo danno più a vista senza ricetta perché le donne lo pigliano per dimagrire


questo perchè non sanno che il diuretico non agisce sulla massa grassa,ma sulla ritenzione idrica.

quindi loro vedono scomparire tipo 10 kg in un paio di mesi e credono di aver trovato la pillola magica.

ribadisco: demenza dilagante,perchè alla fine sono persone che vogliono inseguire un ideale irrealistico e nemmeno vogliono fare fatica per raggiungerlo


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il soggiogamento mentale è sostenuto anche dal comportamento quotidiano.    se non si è esili di costituzione,la magrezza è sempre stata indice di malattia.
> 
> infatti gran parte delle modelle che vedo sfilate mi paiono malate,non certamente belle.
> 
> il motivo per cui tante,troppe donne non riescono a reagire alla pressione di tutto sommato pochi dementi quale sarebbe?


L'insicurezza femminile?Il fatto che una donna fa spesso fatica ad accettarsi già dal periodo del adolescenza? Anche in ambito lavorativo l'apparenza per una donna viene presa in considerazione....L'atteggiamento  cambia a seconda del aspetto.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo perchè non sanno che* il diuretico non agisce sulla massa grassa,ma sulla ritenzione idrica.
> *
> quindi loro vedono scomparire tipo 10 kg in un paio di mesi e credono di aver trovato la pillola magica.
> 
> ribadisco: demenza dilagante,perchè alla fine sono persone che vogliono inseguire un ideale irrealistico e nemmeno vogliono fare fatica per raggiungerlo


Esatto...


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non è un farmaco che si prende per il diabete? se non stai male che senso ha prendere un farmaco simile?


Ti sembra che tutte le ragazze che si ammazzano di diuretici hanno problemi sul serio?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sembra che tutte le ragazze che si ammazzano di diuretici hanno problemi sul serio?


ovviamente no


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'insicurezza femminile?Il fatto che una donna fa spesso fatica ad accettarsi già dal periodo del adolescenza? Anche in ambito lavorativo l'apparenza per una donna viene presa in considerazione....L'atteggiamento  cambia a seconda del aspetto.


abbiamo tutti i nostri demoni e le nostre insicurezze.

e sì,l'abito fa ancora il monaco.    ma quando del giudizio altrui si diventa schiavi,vuol dire che il problema è in noi.

anche perchè queste storie hanno anche un ulteriore filo rosso che le unisce.    sono persone che vogliono arrivare all'obbiettivo,ma non vogliono fare sacrifici o aspettare.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'insicurezza femminile?Il fatto che una donna fa spesso fatica ad accettarsi già dal periodo del adolescenza? Anche in ambito lavorativo l'apparenza per una donna viene presa in considerazione....L'atteggiamento  cambia a seconda del aspetto.



esattamente, poi vogliamo parlare di tutti i prodotti "light" che si trovano al supermercato, o dei negozi di abbigliamento per le adolescenti dove il paio di jeans più grande è praticamente adatto ad una barbie?


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti i nostri demoni e le nostre insicurezze.
> 
> e sì,l'abito fa ancora il monaco.    ma quando del giudizio altrui si diventa schiavi,vuol dire che il problema è in noi.
> 
> anche perchè queste storie hanno anche un ulteriore filo rosso che le unisce.    sono persone che vogliono arrivare all'obbiettivo,ma non vogliono fare sacrifici o aspettare.


Secondo me,sono persone che prese dal ansia di raggiungere l'obiettivo "spengono" il cervello...Basta leggere i foglietti illustrativi di quelle sostanze per rinunciare al uso di quei farmaci o informarsi sulla sostanza che si sta per assumere per evitarla.Ma non ci arrivano perche nella frenesia di raggiungere il risultato non ci pensano.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

Vabbè tutti saggi ma una cinquantenne laureata e insegnante normopeso ha pensato bene di descrivere delle altre donne come ippopotami e balene 

Pensiamo che sia facile reggere la pressione dei coetanei per una ragazza?
Un'amica di mia figlia è in cura da anni per diventare normopeso e fa tutto quello che le viene prescritto. Non può neanche rimandare la vita di altri 10 anni. Lei è molto saggia e non fa fesserie. Ma smettiamo di dire che basta non strafogarsi e fare una passeggiata perché non è così. Ed è proprio questa semplificazione che manda in depressione.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ovviamente no


Appunto.
Ti assicuro che conosco gente che si piglia la metformina per l'effetto di sazietà immediata.
Io la prendo ed effettivamente non riesco più a fare un pranzo completo...ma a me è stata prescritta dopo infiniti esami e visite ginecologiche ed endocrinologiche.
E ti giuro che sta roba non vedo l'ora di smetterla perché mi dà solo problemi.

Una mia amica si è ammazzata di diuretici per anni, è rimasta incinta e ha dovuto smettere...ha preso su 40 kg...sta impazzendo.

Io aborro le medicine per dimagrire, mi fanno paura.
Per inciso, a me la metformina ha fatto perdere 500 grammi in un anno...associandoci la palestra...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me,sono persone che prese dal ansia di raggiungere l'obiettivo "spengono" il cervello...Basta leggere i foglietti illustrativi di quelle sostanze per rinunciare al uso di quei farmaci o informarsi sulla sostanza che si sta per assumere per evitarla.Ma non ci arrivano perche nella frenesia di raggiungere il risultato non ci pensano.


Poi c'è anche il discorso di un'abitudine a un modus vivendi che ha veicolato il concetto dell'ottenere facilmente senza impegno e fatica. Andare in palestra o a correre costa impegno mentale tempo e fatica fisica, prendere la pillola magica è un attimo.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente, poi vogliamo parlare di tutti i prodotti "light" che si trovano al supermercato, o dei negozi di abbigliamento per le adolescenti dove il paio di jeans più grande è praticamente adatto ad una barbie?


I prodotti light sono la truffa del secolo...Il concetto è "tanto è light,ne mangio un  chilo" e questo funziona bene dal punto di vista commerciale...La confezione finisce prima,se ne comprano altre subito...Che poi spesso in alcuni prodotti si contano i grassi ma non l'indice glicemico o l'aggiunta di dolcificanti sintetici gia di loro dannosi....


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me,sono persone che prese dal ansia di raggiungere l'obiettivo "spengono" il cervello...Basta leggere i foglietti illustrativi di quelle sostanze per rinunciare al uso di quei farmaci o informarsi sulla sostanza che si sta per assumere per evitarla.Ma non ci arrivano perche nella frenesia di raggiungere il risultato non ci pensano.


nessuno legge i foglietti illustrativi,anche perchè sono sia scritti in caratteri piccolissimi sia perchè sono infarciti di termini tecnici che solo un laureato in medicina sa decifrare.

che siano persone dalla volontà troppo debole e per questo influenzabili in modo tutto sommato semplice credo sia un punto su cui siamo d'accordo tutti.

solo che non riescono a farmi pena.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ti assicuro che conosco gente che si piglia la metformina per l'effetto di sazietà immediata.
> Io la prendo ed effettivamente non riesco più a fare un pranzo completo...ma a me è stata prescritta dopo infiniti esami e visite ginecologiche ed endocrinologiche.
> E ti giuro che sta roba non vedo l'ora di smetterla perché mi dà solo problemi.
> ...



io il problema del peso non me lo sono mai posto più di tanto. non sono una taglia 38, non ci diventerò mai... faccio un po di attività fisica ma nulla più... chissenefrega... chi non mi vuole guardare può anche girarsi dall'altra parte.
ho imparato ad accettarmi coi miei pregi e i miei difetti.. e va bene cosi


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ti assicuro che conosco gente che si piglia la metformina per l'effetto di sazietà immediata.
> Io la prendo ed effettivamente non riesco più a fare un pranzo completo...ma a me è stata prescritta dopo infiniti esami e visite ginecologiche ed endocrinologiche.
> E ti giuro che sta roba non vedo l'ora di smetterla perché mi dà solo problemi.
> ...


Sindrome del ovaio policistico?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I *prodotti light sono la truffa del secolo..*.Il concetto è "tanto è light,ne mangio un  chilo" e questo funziona bene dal punto di vista commerciale...La confezione finisce prima,se ne comprano altre subito...Che poi spesso in alcuni prodotti si contano i grassi ma non l'indice glicemico o l'aggiunta di dolcificanti sintetici gia di loro dannosi....



esattamente! 
cosi come lo sono in cibi pronti e precotti... pieni di conservanti e sostanze nocive.
anche la semplice insalata in busta... 

io dico, cazzo che ci vuole a pulire una pianta di insalata?


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io il problema del peso non me lo sono mai posto più di tanto. non sono una taglia 38, non ci diventerò mai... faccio un po di attività fisica ma nulla più... chissenefrega... chi non mi vuole guardare può anche girarsi dall'altra parte.
> ho imparato ad accettarmi coi miei pregi e i miei difetti.. e va bene cosi


Anche io... 
Potevo avere complessi a 15 anni poi ho smesso...
Quello che è certo è che mi hanno prescritto un medicinale per un problema, non per dimagrire...cosa di cui mi interessa relativamente.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sindrome del ovaio policistico?


Esattamente...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo è. Primo perchè la società quasi lo impone, e secondo, cosa davvero importante, *lo è per la salute, dove tramite questa, la pelle ecc.... ne sono prova*.


no no, non mi sto riferendo all'obesità e alle ovvie conseguenze sulla salute.

sto parlando di mie coetanee magari taglia 44/46, con un po' di pancia, maniglie sui fianchi che non si accettano e vengono in palestra per essere magre.

come se non si può essere belle con una taglia 46 soda. assurdo, mi dispiace.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè tutti saggi ma una cinquantenne laureata e insegnante normopeso ha pensato bene di descrivere delle altre donne come ippopotami e balene
> 
> Pensiamo che sia facile reggere la pressione dei coetanei per una ragazza?
> Un'amica di mia figlia è in cura da anni per diventare normopeso e fa tutto quello che le viene prescritto. Non può neanche rimandare la vita di altri 10 anni. Lei è molto saggia e non fa fesserie. Ma smettiamo di dire che basta non strafogarsi e fare una passeggiata perché non è così. Ed è proprio questa semplificazione che manda in depressione.


se non si hanno problematiche ormonali o di altro tipo,una dieta regolare ed una attività fisica non da atleta basta veramente.

se l'amica di tua figlia è in cura da anni,significa che non tutto fila liscio.

qui essenzialmente si vuol porre l'accento sull'accidia delle persone che vogliono la forma perfetta e nemmeno impegnarsi per raggiungerla perchè c'è la pillola miracolosa che ti fa perdere i kg di troppo in un amen.

poi qualcuna ci rimane secca e qualcun altro si stupisce.     ci sarà anche la pressione sociale,ma è prevalente la stupidità individuale.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io...
> Potevo avere complessi a 15 anni poi ho smesso...
> Quello che è certo è che mi hanno prescritto un medicinale per un problema, non per dimagrire...cosa di cui mi interessa relativamente.





banshee ha detto:


> no no, non mi sto riferendo all'obesità e alle ovvie conseguenze sulla salute.
> 
> sto parlando di mie coetanee magari taglia 44/46, con un po' di pancia, maniglie sui fianchi che non si accettano e vengono in palestra per essere magre.
> 
> come se non si può essere belle con una taglia 46 soda. assurdo, mi dispiace.


io vi amo entrambe


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il soggiogamento mentale è sostenuto anche dal comportamento quotidiano.    se non si è esili di costituzione,la magrezza è sempre stata indice di malattia.
> 
> infatti gran parte delle modelle che vedo sfilate mi paiono malate,non certamente belle.
> 
> ...


allora, io farei un distinguo tra "donne" e "ragazze", nel senso che: per le ragazze, purtroppo non si tratta di pochi dementi, ma della massa in generale. Come ha scritto Simy, nei negozi per ragazze i jeans hanno taglie minuscole, la moda impone sempre e comunque modelli che calzano alle magre..

io a 17 anni ho avuto i miei bei problemi, andavano di moda i pantaloni anni 70, vita bassissima e zampa d'elefante, e io ho i fianchi, ho punto vita stretto e fianchi più larghi, non sono "dritta".. non mi sono mai stati bene. 

a 17 anni era un "problema", passati i 20 MSGC, anzi sono stata sempre contenta di essere "femmina" nel fisico e non androgina.

ma IO.

io mi chiedo le "donne", e per donne intendo anche le mie coetanee. che a 30 e passa anni non si accettano


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non si hanno problematiche ormonali o di altro tipo,una dieta regolare ed una attività fisica non da atleta basta veramente.
> 
> se l'amica di tua figlia è in cura da anni,significa che non tutto fila liscio.
> 
> ...


Anche una persona sana può avere molte difficoltà a perdere peso.
Ripeto che trovo molto irritante l'atteggiamento semplicistico, soprattutto se chi ce l'ha nella vita non è mai stato sovrappeso e non ha mai dovuto perdere più di 4 kg.
Provate a stare a dieta per decenni e dopo le arie di superiorità passano.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Anche la bici non sarebbe male


Assolutamente si.Io consiglio sempre la bici,ma senza sella.Utile al dilettevole,dimagrisci e non hai problemi di stitichezza.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io vi amo entrambe


:up::inlove:


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè tutti saggi ma una cinquantenne laureata e insegnante normopeso ha pensato bene di descrivere delle altre donne come ippopotami e balene
> 
> Pensiamo che sia facile reggere la pressione dei coetanei per una ragazza?
> Un'amica di mia figlia è in cura da anni per diventare normopeso e fa tutto quello che le viene prescritto. Non può neanche rimandare la vita di altri 10 anni. Lei è molto saggia e non fa fesserie. Ma smettiamo di dire che basta non strafogarsi e fare una passeggiata perché non è così. Ed è proprio questa semplificazione che manda in depressione.


Guarda che non è affatto una semplificazione eh?Sei tu che la consideri così,cambiare il proprio modo di vivere non è facile,è un percorso lungo e faticoso ed è quello che si sta dicendo qui.Intanto è l'unico modo.Le sostanze che si usano di base per curare l'obesita (es.orlistat) cmq non hanno degli apprezzabili risultati se non al interno di un regime alimentare controllato e in mancanza di attivita fisica.Stesso discorso per la chirurgia bariatrica...Per cui gira e rigira sempre sullo stesso percorso ci troviamo eh?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora, io farei un distinguo tra "donne" e "ragazze", nel senso che: per le ragazze, purtroppo non si tratta di pochi dementi, ma della massa in generale. Come ha scritto Simy, nei negozi per ragazze i jeans hanno taglie minuscole, la moda impone sempre e comunque modelli che calzano alle magre..
> 
> io a 17 anni ho avuto i miei bei problemi, andavano di moda i pantaloni anni 70, vita bassissima e zampa d'elefante, e io ho i fianchi, ho punto vita stretto e fianchi più larghi, non sono "dritta".. non mi sono mai stati bene.
> 
> ...


esattamente.

io sono sempre stata formosa, già da adolescente. e a quell'età era un problema. 
poi ho preso coscienza di me e del mio corpo ed ho imparato ad amarmi.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche una persona sana può avere molte difficoltà a perdere peso.
> Ripeto che trovo molto irritante l'atteggiamento semplicistico, soprattutto se chi ce l'ha nella vita non è mai stato sovrappeso e non ha mai dovuto perdere più di 4 kg.
> Provate a stare a dieta per decenni e dopo le arie di superiorità passano.


mia madre era alta circa 165 cm.   era arrivata a pesare circa 125 kg.

solo di Lasix ha perso circa 12 kg,ma era tutta e sola ritenzione idrica.   con pazienza e volontà ne perse altri 30.

nessuno le ha mai imposto di tornare ai 48-50 kg di quando aveva 22 anni.   ma almeno ha trascorso i suoi ultimi anni con un'altra qualità di vita.

che dici,posso sapere cosa significa dover perdere tanto peso, anche se non l'ho vissuto sulla mia persona?


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche una persona sana può avere molte difficoltà a perdere peso.
> Ripeto che trovo molto irritante l'atteggiamento semplicistico, soprattutto se chi ce l'ha nella vita non è mai stato sovrappeso e non ha mai dovuto perdere più di 4 kg.
> Provate a stare a dieta per decenni e dopo le arie di superiorità passano.


Brunetta ma quali arie di superiorità? Alla prima gravidanza mi pigliai 25 kg,dico 25!Mangiando di meno e muovendomi di più li ho persi in 1 anno....Ci è voluta costanza e pazienza.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stiamo andando sempre peggio..
> 
> inutile poi fare le robe di finta propaganda tipo "facciamo sfilare modelle in carne, no all'anoressia".
> In palestra da me non c'è una, dico UNA ragazza (tranne le insegnanti, chiaro) che sta lì per tonificare il corpo e modellarlo SULLA BASE DI QUELLO CHE E', no, stanno tutte lì per DIMAGRIRE.
> ...


:up:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè tutti saggi ma una *cinquantenne laureata e insegnante* normopeso ha pensato bene di descrivere delle altre donne come ippopotami e balene
> 
> Pensiamo che sia facile reggere la pressione dei coetanei per una ragazza?
> Un'amica di mia figlia è in cura da anni per diventare normopeso e fa tutto quello che le viene prescritto. Non può neanche rimandare la vita di altri 10 anni. Lei è molto saggia e non fa fesserie. Ma smettiamo di dire che basta non strafogarsi e fare una passeggiata perché non è così. Ed è proprio questa semplificazione che manda in depressione.


questa era la cosa che mi aveva lasciata più perplessa. Che valore educativo passi?



Simy ha detto:


> io il problema del peso non me lo sono mai posto più di tanto. non sono una taglia 38, non ci diventerò mai... faccio un po di attività fisica ma nulla più... chissenefrega... chi non mi vuole guardare può anche girarsi dall'altra parte.
> ho imparato ad accettarmi coi miei pregi e i miei difetti.. e va bene cosi


idem


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente.
> 
> io sono sempre stata formosa, già da adolescente. e a quell'età era un problema.
> poi *ho preso coscienza di me *e del mio corpo ed ho imparato ad amarmi.


credo che tu abbia veramente centrato il problema.

la coscienza di sé.

e poi aggiungo, pure stupidamente. p
er esempio, una di quelle che viene in palestra per dimagrire, c'ha il culo basso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mo non è per cattiveria, ma voglio dì: ma non è meglio che accetti la tua cavolo di 46 senza ammazzarti per diventare la 38 che non sarai mai, e vai a lavorare per tonificare i glutei piuttosto? non è meglio un corpo armonioso nelle sue dimensioni?

no, non mangiano e fanno i doppi allenamenti per diventare magre. non capirò mai


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche una persona sana può avere molte difficoltà a perdere peso.
> *Ripeto che trovo molto irritante l'atteggiamento semplicistico*, soprattutto se chi ce l'ha nella vita non è mai stato sovrappeso e non ha mai dovuto perdere più di 4 kg.
> Provate a stare a dieta per decenni e dopo le arie di superiorità passano.


Se non si hanno altri problemi psicologici, non è difficile perdere peso. In alcuni mesi puoi perdere una decina di chili, senza nessuna grande privazione. Basta un pochino di volontà nel cambiare alcune abitudini. Soprattutto, dimagrendo lentamente e con l'esercizio fisico, si perde massa grassa e si preserva quella magra.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia veramente centrato il problema.
> 
> la coscienza di sé.
> 
> ...


mi ci gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che metà di quelle donne che vedi in palestra ad inseguire una taglia che non avranno mai, hanno il marito/fidanzato/amante/quel che l'è che fa i paragoni con qualche diva da calendario.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia veramente centrato il problema.
> 
> la coscienza di sé.
> 
> ...



che poi io alle mie maniglie dell'amore ci tengo eh, sia chiaro. mo non è che arriva la prima pillolina che passa e se le porta via


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

perdere peso ... in rapporto a quale immagine però. 
Non possiamo negare che le immagini che ci bombardano tutti i giorni, 
rappresentano uno standard di bellezza irraggiungibile ... con aspetti anoressici. 

C'è una forte distorsione di bellezza, secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se non si hanno altri problemi psicologici, non è difficile perdere peso. In alcuni mesi puoi perdere una decina di chili, senza nessuna grande privazione. Basta un pochino di volontà nel cambiare alcune abitudini. Soprattutto, dimagrendo lentamente e con l'esercizio fisico, si perde massa grassa e si preserva quella magra.


:up:che poi ricordiamo che non sempre i normopeso sono sani mentalmente.Chi soffre di bulimia ad esempio è spesso normopeso.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche una persona sana può avere molte difficoltà a perdere peso.
> Ripeto che trovo molto irritante l'atteggiamento semplicistico, soprattutto se chi ce l'ha nella vita non è mai stato sovrappeso e non ha mai dovuto perdere più di 4 kg.
> Provate a stare a dieta per decenni e dopo le arie di superiorità passano.


fatto. Ho perso 17 kg dai 20 ai 25 anni. Ho messo su un fisico abbastanza tonico e proporzionato grazie allo sport e alle rinunce alimentari, non di certo grazie a madre natura e metabolismo veloce. 

da dopo la perdita di kg sono sempre stata attenta, sempre rinunciato, non entro in un fast food boh da '98 credo.. non mangio quasi mai dolci, e mille altre varie accortezze.
ho scelto di praticare uno sport che ti schianta perchè me piace magnà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:infatti da un anno a questa parte non mi faccio più nessun problema e mangio di tutto e di più e non prendo un etto perché vado in palestra 3 volte a settimana, faccio pugilato e prima corro per 40 minuti.  in più vado a lavoro a piedi, cammino 5,5 km al giorno.

il giorno in cui dovrò smettere di fare sport a questo livello so già che o smetto pure di mangiare o prenderò kg, ma lo so e mi accetto per questo.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi ci gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che metà di quelle donne che vedi in palestra ad inseguire una taglia che non avranno mai, hanno il marito/fidanzato/amante/quel che l'è che fa i paragoni con qualche diva da calendario.


Ma non è detto...spesso son proprio loro a non accettarsi.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che poi io alle mie maniglie dell'amore ci tengo eh, sia chiaro. mo non è che arriva la prima pillolina che passa e se le porta via


anche io, nonostante lo sport e le attenzioni non sono magra e non lo sarò mai e ne sono anche molto felice


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fatto. Ho perso 17 kg dai 20 ai 25 anni. Ho messo su un fisico abbastanza tonico e proporzionato grazie allo sport e alle rinunce alimentari, non di certo grazie a madre natura e metabolismo veloce.
> 
> da dopo la perdita di kg sono sempre stata attenta, sempre rinunciato, non entro in un fast food boh da '98 credo.. non mangio quasi mai dolci, e mille altre varie accortezze.
> ho scelto di praticare uno sport che ti schianta perchè me piace magnà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:infatti da un anno a questa parte non mi faccio più nessun problema e mangio di tutto e di più e non prendo un etto perché vado in palestra 3 volte a settimana, faccio pugilato e prima corro per 40 minuti.  in più vado a lavoro a piedi, cammino 5,5 km al giorno.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fatto. Ho perso 17 kg dai 20 ai 25 anni. Ho messo su un fisico abbastanza tonico e proporzionato grazie allo sport e alle rinunce alimentari, non di certo grazie a madre natura e metabolismo veloce.
> 
> da dopo la perdita di kg sono sempre stata attenta, sempre rinunciato, non entro in un fast food boh da '98 credo.. non mangio quasi mai dolci, e mille altre varie accortezze.
> ho scelto di praticare uno sport che ti schianta perchè me piace magnà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:infatti da un anno a questa parte non mi faccio più nessun problema e mangio di tutto e di più e non prendo un etto perché vado in palestra 3 volte a settimana, faccio pugilato e prima corro per 40 minuti.  in più vado a lavoro a piedi, cammino 5,5 km al giorno.
> ...


:up:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non è detto...spesso son proprio loro a non accettarsi.


tutto rientra nello schema della personalità debole.   che sia il tuo uomo ritardato che fa i paragoni con la tipa che passa in TV o che sia tu stessa a farli per insicurezze varie,poco cambia.

eppure alla maggioranza degli uomini non piace contare le costole alla donna,quando la spogliano.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdere peso ... in rapporto a quale immagine però.
> Non possiamo negare che le immagini che ci bombardano tutti i giorni,
> ...


esatto sienne, soprattutto perché l'immagine di bellezza che ci propongono i mass media generalmente è "alta-magrissima-seno enorme"..

realisticamente la vedo un po' difficile..


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdere peso ... in rapporto a quale immagine però.
> Non possiamo negare che le immagini che ci bombardano tutti i giorni,
> ...


Ottima osservazione.Dire "magrezza" è  troppo generico...E preferibile dire peso forma che non è poi un peso specifico ma un range di peso....


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto rientra nello schema della personalità debole.   che sia il tuo uomo ritardato che fa i paragoni con la tipa che passa in TV o che sia tu stessa a farli per insicurezze varie,poco cambia.
> 
> *eppure alla maggioranza degli uomini non piace contare le costole alla donna,quando la spogliano*.


:up:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto rientra nello schema della personalità debole.   che sia il tuo uomo ritardato che fa i paragoni con la tipa che passa in TV o che sia tu stessa a farli per insicurezze varie,poco cambia.
> 
> eppure alla *maggioranza degli uomini *non piace contare le costole alla donna,quando la spogliano.


che poi li voglio proprio vedere, la maggior parte di questi uomini come sono.

perché non è per cattiveria, ma a meno che non sei stile Tom Hardy in "Warrior", per me personalmente non ti puoi permettere di fare paragoni tra la tua donna e le tipe della tv


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi li voglio proprio vedere, la maggior parte di questi uomini come sono.
> 
> perché non è per cattiveria, ma a meno che non sei stile Tom Hardy in "Warrior", per me personalmente non ti puoi permettere di fare paragoni tra la tua donna e le tipe della tv


Eh...li vai a vedere e sembrano Fantozzi:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *che poi li voglio proprio vedere, la maggior parte di questi uomini come sono.
> *
> perché non è per cattiveria, ma a meno che non sei stile Tom Hardy in "Warrior", per me personalmente non ti puoi permettere di fare paragoni tra la tua donna e le tipe della tv


A me in genere le donne piacciono più curvilinee che rette. E comunque vederne le costole non è mai un bello spettacolo.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto sienne, soprattutto perché l'immagine di bellezza che ci propongono i mass media generalmente è "alta-magrissima-seno enorme"..
> 
> realisticamente la vedo un po' difficile..



Ciao

c'è uno studio che parla di bombardamenti di immagini fino a 600 al giorno,
tra tv, riviste, reclame ecc. ... per una ragazzina, diventa enormemente difficile sottrarsi da queste immagini. 
Ma lo leggiamo anche qui, scherzando scherzando ... certe norme sono il non plus ultra ... 

C'è stato la rivista tedesca "Brigitte" che anni fa aveva lanciato un nuovo modo di gestire le immagini.
Come modelle prendevano donne della strada. Mi sembra di ricordare che fu poi una cosa interna diretta da un uomo a far cessare ciò, perché attirava poco. 
Anche la pubblicità di Dove ha tentato in vari modi. Una me la ricordo ... ce la ricordiamo tutti probabilmente.


[video=youtube;iYhCn0jf46U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhCn0jf46U[/video]



sienne


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...li vai a vedere e sembrano Fantozzi:rotfl:


appunto, però poi paragonano la fidanzata a Belen. E non funziona così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fatto. Ho perso 17 kg dai 20 ai 25 anni. Ho messo su un fisico abbastanza tonico e proporzionato grazie allo sport e alle rinunce alimentari, non di certo grazie a madre natura e metabolismo veloce.
> 
> *da dopo la perdita di kg sono sempre stata attenta, sempre rinunciato, non entro in un fast food boh da '98 credo.. non mangio quasi mai dolci, e mille altre varie accortezze.*
> ho scelto di praticare uno sport che ti schianta perchè me piace magnà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:infatti da un anno a questa parte non mi faccio più nessun problema e mangio di tutto e di più e non prendo un etto perché vado in palestra 3 volte a settimana, faccio pugilato e prima corro per 40 minuti.  in più vado a lavoro a piedi, cammino 5,5 km al giorno.
> ...


ecco io ho deciso che mi tengo i chili in più. Sto attenta a non prenderne. In alcuni periodi ne perdo un paio senza sacrifici eccessivi ma non sono disposta a passare la vita a rinunciare costantemente a cose che mi piacciono
Il gioco PER ME non vale la candela


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non si hanno problematiche ormonali o di altro tipo,una dieta regolare ed una attività fisica non da atleta basta veramente.
> 
> se l'amica di tua figlia è in cura da anni,significa che non tutto fila liscio.
> 
> ...





Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che non è affatto una semplificazione eh?Sei tu che la consideri così,cambiare il proprio modo di vivere non è facile,è un percorso lungo e faticoso ed è quello che si sta dicendo qui.Intanto è l'unico modo.Le sostanze che si usano di base per curare l'obesita (es.orlistat) cmq non hanno degli apprezzabili risultati se non al interno di un regime alimentare controllato e in mancanza di attivita fisica.Stesso discorso per la chirurgia bariatrica...Per cui gira e rigira sempre sullo stesso percorso ci troviamo eh?


Tu, ovviamente, non semplifichi, altri sì. Ridurre le porzioni quando c'è un forte sovrappeso è faticosissimo ma per molti significa semplicemente non ingrassare, ma non dimagrire.

Invito a un maggior rispetto per le difficoltà degli altri. Ugualmente lo direi per chi dovrebbe aumentare di peso che so che fa altrettanta fatica.
I sacrifici degli altri sembrano sempre leggeri


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> mi ci gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che metà di quelle donne che vedi in palestra ad inseguire una taglia che non avranno mai, hanno il marito/fidanzato/amante/quel che l'è che fa i paragoni con qualche diva da calendario.


Ti piace giocare pesante....


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me in genere le donne piacciono più curvilinee che rette. *E comunque vederne le costole non è mai un bello spettacolo*.


sono perfettamente d'accordo, vale anche per gli uomini a mio avviso..


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Io adoro le donne con la vita stretta ed il culo più importante....


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco io ho deciso che mi tengo i chili in più. Sto attenta a non prenderne. In alcuni periodi ne perdo un paio senza sacrifici eccessivi ma non sono disposta a *passare la vita a rinunciare costantemente a cose che mi piacciono*
> Il gioco PER ME non vale la candela


se non ci rinuncio, ingrasso. non è che mi mantengo. io ho rinunciato per non ingrassare.. se fosse solo un discorso di qualche kg in più e mantenimento, di certo non l'avrei fatto..

ora brucio più di quanto assimilo, quindi sono molto più contenta


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se non ci rinuncio, ingrasso. non è che mi mantengo. io ho rinunciato per non ingrassare.. se fosse solo un discorso di qualche kg in più e mantenimento, di certo non l'avrei fatto..
> 
> ora brucio più di quanto assimilo, quindi sono molto più contenta


Io credo che se una volta ogni tanto fai uno strappo non ingrassi o almeno a me non capita
Tenendo conto che di chili in più ne ho già.
E io alle mie trasgressioni non sono disposta a rinunciare nemmeno per perdere i chili che ho
ne perderei in umore e carattere
ne sono certa
Se invece tu sei più contenta così, fai ovviamente benissimo


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ottima osservazione.Dire "magrezza" è  troppo generico...E preferibile dire peso forma che non è poi un peso specifico ma un range di peso....



Ciao

secondo questo peso forma, cioè io mi baso sul BMI, potrei ingrassare ancora qualche chilo. 
Ma avendo una costituzione molto fine, i kg che ho ora - nella norma - mi fanno sembrare un bel po' tonda. 
Un guaio? No. Se non fosse che mi sento io pesante. Lo noto nelle attività fisiche ... e ciò mi pesa. 
Anche se otticamente sto molto meglio ora che prima ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se una volta ogni tanto fai uno strappo non ingrassi o almeno a me non capita
> Tenendo conto che di chili in più ne ho già.
> E io alle mie trasgressioni non sono disposta a rinunciare nemmeno per perdere i chili che ho
> ne perderei in umore e carattere
> ...


ma certo gli strappi li ho sempre fatti! io intendevo come stile di vita.. c'è gente che mangia sempre e quotidianamente tutto quello che vuole, io non l'ho mai potuto fare.

poi gli strappi sono sempre esistiti, le mie rinunce non sono totali, ma sono generali. e la trasgressione è appunto una "trasgressione" e purtroppo non la regola per me


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

Si resiste alle tentazioni che non ci tentano.
Se volete, vi spiego come è facile non fumare, non bere alcolici e non tradire.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no, non mi sto riferendo all'obesità e alle ovvie conseguenze sulla salute.
> 
> sto parlando di mie coetanee magari taglia 44/46, con un po' di pancia, maniglie sui fianchi che non si accettano e vengono in palestra per essere magre.
> 
> come se non si può essere belle con una taglia 46 soda. assurdo, mi dispiace.


Ecco, si. :up:

E visto che ne stiamo parlando riporto un fatto reale che mi coinvolge direttamente: Mio figlio fino allo scorso anno,circa, aveva maniglie dell'amore che facevano paura. gli dissi di bere almeno, almeno..! due litri di acqua al giorno, di fare un po di corsa e le maniglie sarebbero regredite. Così fece e così accadde. Ora va in palestra, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si resiste alle tentazioni che non ci tentano.
> Se volete, *vi spiego come è facile non fumare*, non bere alcolici e non tradire.


Ce l'ho.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si resiste alle tentazioni che non ci tentano.
> Se volete, *vi spiego come è facile *non fumare, *non bere alcolici* e non tradire.


Ce l'ho.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Si resiste alle tentazioni che non ci tentano.
> Se volete, *vi spiego come è facile *non fumare, non bere alcolici e *non tradire*.


Mi manca.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce l'ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è  cosi difficile smettere di tradire?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è cosi difficile smettere di tradire?:singleeye:


Hai mai provato?


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

vabbè, a me toccà robbbbbbbba non dispiace affatto. Non so se  a qualcuna interessa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi mi sono sposato una scrocchiazzeppetti perché comunque mi piaceva e aveva le cosine sue al posto giusto.
E infatti ste cosine piacevano a tanti :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce l'ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JB sei un traditore seriale? è una domanda seria, io non conosco la tua storia..


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> JB sei un traditore seriale? è una domanda seria, io non conosco la tua storia..


Sì.


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora, io farei un distinguo tra "donne" e "ragazze", nel senso che: per le ragazze, purtroppo non si tratta di pochi dementi, ma della massa in generale. Come ha scritto Simy, nei negozi per ragazze i jeans hanno taglie minuscole, la moda impone sempre e comunque modelli che calzano alle magre..
> 
> *io a 17 anni ho avuto i miei bei problemi, andavano di moda i pantaloni anni 70, vita bassissima e zampa d'elefante, e io ho i fianchi, ho punto vita stretto e fianchi più larghi, non sono "dritta".. non mi sono mai stati bene. *
> 
> ...


ODDIO!
pure io ho i fianchi larghi, ma i pantaloni a zampa li mettevo all'epoca 
sto scoprendo solo ora che mi stavano male ed ero ridicola??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè ormai.

Abbasso le diete!!!
Abbasso le pillole miracolose
Abbasso le palestre per dimagrire (ma le alzo per la passione o per la salute)
Viva la tavola, la cucina, il cibo, le curve, le maniglie dell'AMMORE e la robba boooooooona!!!


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ODDIO!
> pure io ho i fianchi larghi, ma i pantaloni a zampa li mettevo all'epoca
> *sto scoprendo solo ora che mi stavano male ed ero ridicola??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*
> vabbè ormai.
> ...


per il neretto: mannò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica a tutte! a me sì, stavano nammerda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per il resto: te amo.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per il neretto: mannò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica a tutte! a me sì, stavano nammerda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per il resto: te amo.




vabbè visto sto grande ammmmoore venerdì ci baciamo tutte in bocca :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce l'ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem
stessa identica terna.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè visto sto grande ammmmoore venerdì ci baciamo tutte in bocca :rotfl:


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: 

e magnamo pure alla grande :carneval:

e bevemo :carneval:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> idem
> stessa identica terna.


uh Trà, non bevi tu?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> e magnamo pure alla grande :carneval:
> 
> e* bevemo :carneval:*


io devo guidà


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè visto sto grande ammmmoore venerdì ci baciamo tutte in bocca :rotfl:


vorrei ricordare che ci sono anche io :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai mai provato?


No.Non ho manco iniziato per cui....


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io devo guidà


io non bevo, posso bere la porzione di qualcun'altro :singleeye:

scherzo, anch'io ultimamente passo... con i vini sto diventando LDSiana :idea:


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per il neretto: mannò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica a tutte! a me sì, stavano nammerda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per il resto: te amo.


ahahahah 
domani bacio con lingua pure a te!!!



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè visto sto grande ammmmoore venerdì ci baciamo tutte in bocca :rotfl:


si si, na cosetta a tre. Anzi 5. Mandiamo via stark e ce la cantiamo e suoniamo da sole! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> vorrei ricordare che ci sono anche io :carneval:



vuoi un bacio in bocca pure tu?


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahahah
> domani bacio con lingua pure a te!!!
> 
> 
> ...



che crudeltà! potrebbe rimanere a guardare :carneval:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahahah
> domani bacio con lingua pure a te!!!
> 
> 
> ...


manca solo la tanghera di 28 anni, poi sarebbe perfetto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, ovviamente, non semplifichi, altri sì. Ridurre le porzioni quando c'è un forte sovrappeso è faticosissimo ma per molti significa semplicemente non ingrassare, ma non dimagrire.
> 
> Invito a un maggior rispetto per le difficoltà degli altri. Ugualmente lo direi per chi dovrebbe aumentare di peso che so che fa altrettanta fatica.
> I sacrifici degli altri sembrano sempre leggeri


non devi ridurre le porzioni, devi smettere di mangiare certe cose ed iniziare a mangiarne altre. E soprattutto, mangiare solo quando si ha davvero fame e non quando ci si annoia.
Se ci leghi un po' di attività fisica regolare, anche in un solo anno perdi parecchi chili di grasso. Non li liquidi e nemmeno di muscolo.
Se si hanno problemi di altro genere allora è davvero in salita. Ma non far diventare un normale sforzo di volontà in qualcosa di così grande. Altrimenti crei solo degli alibi.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io devo guidà





drusilla ha detto:


> io non bevo, posso bere la porzione di qualcun'altro :singleeye:
> 
> scherzo, anch'io ultimamente passo... con i vini sto diventando LDSiana :idea:


ok allora magnamo solo :up: 

io pure ultimamente bevo poco, lo stomaco la notte mi fa ballare sennò..

se bevevamo tutti sì, ma rinuncio volentieri!


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi un bacio in bocca pure tu?


No, Traccia ha detto che me ne devo andà. Addio :blank:


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uh Trà, non bevi tu?


direi di no...
nel senso: non mi piacciono i superalcolici, quelli no, zero.

però poi se capita, in compagnia, la birretta o vino lo prendo, ma solo per compagnia in serate goliardiche 
con amici a cene normali o con fidanzato no per esempio
che poi mi inciucca

una tantum occasione speciale si
per compagnia, per non fare l'asociale 
anche se non ne vado pazza

poi capita anche il vinello bono (a volte l'ho trovato) e allora drinko. E inciucco subito subito.
Però resta li, il piacere della serata e ciao... :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> direi di no...
> nel senso: non mi piacciono i superalcolici, quelli no, zero.
> 
> però poi se capita, in compagnia, la birretta o vino lo prendo, ma solo per compagnia in serate goliardiche
> ...


io sono come te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi inciucco subito e pure io in compagnia solo :up::up:


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> che crudeltà! potrebbe rimanere a guardare :carneval:


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



Stark72 ha detto:


> No, Traccia ha detto che me ne devo andà. Addio :blank:


su su scherzavo
come te la cavi da guardone?
il tuo CV che dice?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, Traccia ha detto che me ne devo andà. Addio :blank:


ma falla finita sei il nostro uomo serata.. manderesti 5 donne sole in giro con il rischio che qualche forumista le segua di nascosto e poi le importuni?

anche perché Fata dice sì ma staremo a vedere..


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preferisco l'attività fisica


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Non ho manco iniziato per cui....


E allora.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> direi di no...
> nel senso: non mi piacciono i superalcolici, quelli no, zero.
> 
> però poi se capita, in compagnia, la birretta o vino lo prendo, ma solo per compagnia in serate goliardiche
> ...


idem :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non devi ridurre le porzioni, devi smettere di mangiare certe cose ed iniziare a mangiarne altre. E soprattutto, mangiare solo quando si ha davvero fame e non quando ci si annoia.
> Se ci leghi un po' di attività fisica regolare, anche in un solo anno perdi parecchi chili di grasso. Non li liquidi e nemmeno di muscolo.
> Se si hanno problemi di altro genere allora è davvero in salita. Ma non far diventare un normale sforzo di volontà in qualcosa di così grande. Altrimenti crei solo degli alibi.


Non avere la volontà per fare qualcosa è un problema in sé.
Io non credo tanto però alla mancanza di volontà perché in moltissimi casi è davvero difficile perché il cibo è l'ultima gratificazione.
Se, appunto, c'è chi non riesce a non tradire con che fegato sminuisce chi fatica a rinunciare alla carbonara?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *ma falla finita sei il nostro uomo serata.. manderesti 5 donne sole in giro con il rischio che qualche forumista le segua di nascosto e poi le importuni?*
> 
> anche perché Fata dice sì ma staremo a vedere..


Occhio e croce mi sa che meni più tu. Ma di gran lunga.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> N*on avere la volontà per fare qualcosa è un problema in sé.*
> Io non credo tanto però alla mancanza di volontà perché in moltissimi casi è davvero difficile perché il cibo è l'ultima gratificazione.
> Se, appunto, c'è chi non riesce a non tradire con che fegato sminuisce chi fatica a rinunciare alla carbonara?


Se è così allora il problema non è il sovrappeso. Ma in tanti casi non è così. Non devi rinunciare alla carbonara, semplicemente te la concedi ogni tanto e senza riempirti il piatto. Il parallelismo col tradimento non regge, non è che puoi concederti una scopatina clandestina ogni tanto e poi essere fedele gli altri giorni. O lo sei o non lo sei.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora.


Stavo solo chiedendo.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio e croce mi sa che meni più tu. Ma di gran lunga.


sicuro!!!
Magro e altezza media, me se mettono in tasca e me menano quando se ricordano.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se è così allora il problema non è il sovrappeso. Ma in tanti casi non è così. Non devi rinunciare alla carbonara, semplicemente te la concedi ogni tanto e senza riempirti il piatto. Il parallelismo col tradimento non regge, non è che puoi concederti una scopatina clandestina ogni tanto e poi essere fedele gli altri giorni. O lo sei o non lo sei.


Certo che non regge. Tradire è gravissimo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi li voglio proprio vedere, la maggior parte di questi uomini come sono.
> 
> perché non è per cattiveria, ma a meno che non sei stile Tom Hardy in "Warrior", per me personalmente non ti puoi permettere di fare paragoni tra la tua donna e le tipe della tv


e sono come me,brutti,pelosi e con la panza da birrafondaio.    e però si chiedono come mai la strafiga del telefilm non gliela darà mai.

e si chiedono come mai anche la barista del baretto all'angolo non gliela darà mai.

le case devono essere piene di specchi deformanti,mi sa.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che non regge. Tradire è gravissimo.


ok, ma non regge per un altro motivo... tradire è per così dire "digitale". O lo fai o non lo fai, non esiste via di mezzo... si o no. Uno stile di vita sano è "analogico" ci sono tante vie di mezzo che ti permettono di non rinunciare praticamente a nulla.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

però, un conto è se si tratta di dimagrire qualche chilo, un'altro è se si tratta di dieci kg e più. 
Ci si trova di fronte a questioni completamente differenti. Qualche chilo lo perdi velocemente, se vuoi, ma oltre?
Si sottovaluta tanto una filza di questioni che tengono in piedi il sovrappeso, perché il corpo ha una certa memoria che prende come punto di riferimento e tenta di mantenere in piedi. Anche facendo la fame per un periodo. Per dire. Ci vuole un sostegno medico, che segue accuratamente i vari aspetti coinvolti. 

La dieta miracolo, ancora non è stata inventata. Sarebbe la scoperta del secolo. 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, un conto è se si tratta di dimagrire qualche chilo, un'altro è se si tratta di dieci kg e più.
> Ci si trova di fronte a questioni completamente differenti. Qualche chilo lo perdi velocemente, se vuoi, ma oltre?
> ...


condivido
sul neretto: io credo che a certi livelli di obesità, esagerati intendo, il medico di cui si ha bisogno non è il dietologo ma lo psicologo/psichiatra...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, un conto è se si tratta di dimagrire qualche chilo, un'altro è se si tratta di dieci kg e più.
> Ci si trova di fronte a questioni completamente differenti. Qualche chilo lo perdi velocemente, se vuoi, ma oltre?
> ...


ma infatti fare la fame non solo non serve ma è controproducente... si abbassa il metabolismo basale, e entri in un circolo vizioso. Per dimagrire si deve mangiare, e anche bene.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti fare la fame non solo non serve ma è controproducente... si abbassa il metabolismo basale, e entri in un circolo vizioso. Per dimagrire si deve mangiare, e anche bene.


fibre, tante fibre, frutta e verdura cruda


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti fare la fame non solo non serve ma è controproducente... si abbassa il metabolismo basale, e entri in un circolo vizioso. Per dimagrire si deve mangiare, e anche bene.



Ciao

è un po' la filosofia che si segue ora. Mangiare le cose "giuste", bere tanto e muoversi. 
Questo però presuppone che, ci siano delle abitudini errate. Che sicuramente è così per alcuni. 
Ma se fosse così facile, non ci sarebbero diete come granuli di sabbia al mare e varie filosofie,
che vengono sfornate a raffica. Una a base del gruppo sanguigno, l'altro basandosi sulle proteine ecc. 

Non è facile. E prima d'imbarcarsi in una dieta o cambiamento di abitudini (per chi deve dimagrire più chili),
dovrebbe sottoporsi a varie analisi prima ... che danno i vari punti di riferimento per una dieta. 



sienne


----------



## Bender (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se è così allora il problema non è il sovrappeso. Ma in tanti casi non è così. Non devi rinunciare alla carbonara, semplicemente te la concedi ogni tanto e senza riempirti il piatto. Il parallelismo col tradimento non regge, non è che puoi concederti una scopatina clandestina ogni tanto e poi essere fedele gli altri giorni. O lo sei o non lo sei.


e invece ci pùo stare,conoscevo un amica della mia ex che era vegetariana e diceva che era una scelta etica prima di tutto, perchè rinunciando alla carne evitavi la sofferenza derivata da un tuo egoismo, poi però tradiva allegramente,per il bisogno del brivido che dava. qui il parallerismo calza alla perfezione


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio e croce mi sa che meni più tu. Ma di gran lunga.


generalmente non meno, ma se ci arriva il forumista inopportuno faccio uno strappo alla regola


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sono come me,brutti,pelosi e con la *panza da birrafondaio*.    e però si chiedono come mai la strafiga del telefilm non gliela darà mai.
> 
> e si chiedono come mai anche la barista del baretto all'angolo non gliela darà mai.
> 
> le case devono essere piene di specchi deformanti,mi sa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: questa me la rivendo


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un po' la filosofia che si segue ora. *Mangiare le cose "giuste", bere tanto e muoversi.*
> Questo però presuppone che, ci siano delle abitudini errate. Che sicuramente è così per alcuni.
> ...


si, che poi erano le cose che consigliava Ippocrate per mantenersi sani... non è mica così nuova come ricetta.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fibre, tante fibre, frutta e verdura cruda


e ogni tanto cacio e pepe


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e invece ci pùo stare,conoscevo un amica della mia ex che *era vegetariana e diceva che era una scelta etica prima di tutto, perchè rinunciando alla carne evitavi la sofferenza derivata da un tuo egoismo, poi però tradiva allegramente,*per il bisogno del brivido che dava. qui il parallerismo calza alla perfezione


:miiiii:


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, ovviamente, non semplifichi, altri sì. Ridurre le porzioni quando c'è un forte sovrappeso è faticosissimo ma per molti significa semplicemente non ingrassare, ma non dimagrire.
> 
> Invito a un maggior rispetto per le difficoltà degli altri. Ugualmente lo direi per chi dovrebbe aumentare di peso che so che fa altrettanta fatica.
> I sacrifici degli altri sembrano sempre leggeri



la tipa della foto non sembrava essere in forte sovrappeso
e anche la maggior parte delle persone che vedo, ha qualche chilo in più, quindi fino diciamo a 10/15 kg in più e in assenza di patologie non mi sembra un cattivo consiglio quello di ridurre le porzioni, mangiare meglio e muoversi di più, in questi casi secondo me non è affatto un sacrificio, basta un po' di forza di volontà, che infatti non ha chi prova a ricorre alla scappatoia delle pillole
sono queste persone che non hanno rispetto per il proprio corpo, mica chi glielo fa notare su un forum


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> la tipa della foto non sembrava essere in forte sovrappeso
> e anche la maggior parte delle persone che vedo, ha qualche chilo in più, quindi fino diciamo a 10/15 kg in più e in assenza di patologie non mi sembra un cattivo consiglio quello di ridurre le porzioni, mangiare meglio e muoversi di più, in questi casi secondo me non è affatto un sacrificio, basta un po' di forza di volontà, che infatti non ha chi prova a ricorre alla scappatoia delle pillole
> sono queste persone che non hanno rispetto per il proprio corpo, mica chi glielo fa notare su un forum


Già fatto questo discorso
Ma contempliamo vero anche i casi a cui i 10 kg in più non creano problemi?
No perchè sembra che tutti quelli in sovrappeso non hanno la volontà di dimagrire come fosse obbligatorio farlo


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già fatto questo discorso
> Ma contempliamo vero anche i casi a cui i 10 kg in più non creano problemi?
> No perchè sembra che tutti quelli in sovrappeso non hanno la volontà di dimagrire come fosse obbligatorio farlo



chi non ha problemi non ricorrerà certo alle pillole...non si parlava di questo?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> chi non ha problemi non ricorrerà certo alle pillole...non si parlava di questo?


Si anche di questo
volevo chiarire un'altra cosa ma probabilmente non mi riesco a spiegare


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si anche di questo
> volevo chiarire un'altra cosa ma probabilmente non mi riesco a spiegare



non è obbligatorio mantenere il peso forma, tuttavia secondo me bisognerebbe anche essere consapevoli che anche solo 10 chili in più (poi dipende dall'altezza/massa/etc.) potrebbero col tempo causare qualche problema di salute


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già fatto questo discorso
> Ma contempliamo vero anche i casi a cui i 10 kg in più non creano problemi?
> No perchè sembra che tutti quelli in sovrappeso non hanno la volontà di dimagrire come fosse obbligatorio farlo




Vivere ogni atto quotidiano, dal camminare al fare la spesa, dal fare sport ai lavori di casa, con uno zainetto di 10 chili sulle spalle alla lunga, piaccia o meno, crea problemi alle articolazioni, al sistema cardiovascolare etc etc. Non è obbligatorio dmagrire, ma auspicabile. Per me


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vivere ogni atto quotidiano, dal camminare al fare la spesa, dal fare sport ai lavori di casa, con uno zainetto di 10 chili sulle spalle alla lunga, piaccia o meno, crea problemi alle articolazioni, al sistema cardiovascolare etc etc. Non è obbligatorio dmagrire, ma auspicabile. Per me


:up: io l'ho fatto sia per una questione estetica che per questo, soprattutto perché 17 kg in più a 20 anni non andava bene per niente..

sai ogni tanto ci penso.. tipo quando faccio la strada a piedi col borsone da palestra, più la borsa mia e varie altre cose, e sarà boh in tutto 5/6 kg , e mi dico "cavolo io camminavo con 3 volte sto peso addosso"...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già fatto questo discorso
> Ma contempliamo vero anche i casi a cui i 10 kg in più non creano problemi?
> No perchè sembra che tutti quelli in sovrappeso non hanno la volontà di dimagrire come fosse obbligatorio farlo


ma ovvio, ma anzi stavamo criticando proprio chi si fa i problemi inutili...o chi non si accetta..e ricorre a pillole e diuretici, una follia.

io ho un'amica che non si accetta. è alta una quaresima, sfiora l'1.80, e ha le ossa grandi e quindi è sul giunonico.. beh non mangia, cerca di essere magra a tutti i costi e secondo me è terribile, starebbe molto meglio con 10 kg in più, sarebbe proporzionata, invece così pare gobba, ma lei deve esse magra, boh :unhappy:


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> ...


hai facoltà di esprimerti, se vuoi


----------



## Homer (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai facoltà di esprimerti, se vuoi


:rotfl::rotfl:

Avevo risposto nel 3D sbagliato


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già fatto questo discorso
> Ma contempliamo vero anche i casi a cui i 10 kg in più non creano problemi?
> No perchè sembra che tutti quelli in sovrappeso non hanno la volontà di dimagrire come fosse obbligatorio farlo


ma ci mancherebbe... però si parlava della difficoltà di dimagrire. Chiaro che se stai bene con te stessa così come sei, un chilo o trenta in più che siano... beh te ne freghi, e fai benissimo.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> ...



dillo a parole tue


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, che poi erano le cose che consigliava Ippocrate per mantenersi sani... non è mica così nuova come ricetta.



Ciao

quello che tento di dire è, che se hai abituato il tuo corpo a zuccheri e grassi, 
è difficilissimo cambiare abitudine. Perché il corpo te lo richiede in modo assurdo. 

Anni fa hanno fatto una ricerca sull'istinto della scelta di cibo con bambini in orfanotrofi. 
Due gruppi. Gli uni ricevevano dei pranzi stabiliti, l'altro gruppo poteva scegliere cosa mangiare. 
Il risultati hanno dimostrato che, chi sceglieva cosa mangiare si ammalava di meno. 
Il nostro corpo sa di cosa ha bisogno. Dovremmo imparare ad ascoltare le nostre necessità. 

Seguendo questa filosofia ho cresciuto mia figlia. Si è nutrita praticamente per anni prevalentemente di patate, mele e insalata. E anche io ero così. Sapevo sempre di cosa avevo bisogno. Poi, con il cortisone tutto è cambiato radicalmente. Un senso di fame continuo. Su tutto. Nessuna percezione di sazietà. Un esplosione di peso ne è stata la conseguenza. Ora faccio una dieta iposodica e devo imparare a percepire le nuove necessità del corpo. Cosa che fanno anche chi è molto in sovrappeso, dopo aver "disintossicato" il corpo dagli zuccheri, grassi ecc. dico solo una cosa: non è facile. Non è ridotto il tutto a un fattore di volontà per cambiare abitudine. Ci sono proprio aspetti che possono essere definiti come dipendenza e associazioni ... in questo consiste lo sforzo. E per affrontare serve un aiuto. Va ben oltre ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che tento di dire è, che se hai abituato il tuo corpo a zuccheri e grassi,
> è difficilissimo cambiare abitudine. Perché il corpo te lo richiede in modo assurdo.
> ...


Cambiare alimentazione è difficile quanto smettere di fumare.Per alcuni è una vera e propria dipendenza.Il fattore psicologico (che va oltre la forza di volontà ) è fondamentale per cui nei centri di cura per l'obesita è previsto il counseling psicologico...Non è affatto facile.Perciò si cercano le soluzioni miracolose e facili,proprio per la paura di cambiare..


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *quello che tento di dire è, che se hai abituato il tuo corpo a zuccheri e grassi,
> è difficilissimo cambiare abitudine. Perché il corpo te lo richiede in modo assurdo. *
> ...


Si, è l'effetto memoria. Anche il corpo ce l'ha, come le vecchie batterie dei cellulari. Infatti non vanno eliminati di colpo, ma ridotti lentamente. Gli zuccheri li puoi prendere con la frutta, ad esempio, invece che con i dolci. Stessa cosa coi grassi. Per cancellare questo effetto, parallelamente al cambio di alimentazione, si deve cominciare un'attività fisica, che da blanda deve poi diventare pian piano sempre più intensa. Allora comincia una modifica degli ormoni in circolo, e piano piano si va sempre più in discesa.
Ovviamente, se uno è davvero intenzionato a cambiare.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

anni fa sono andata da un angiologo perchè mi sono accorta di avere una vena dilatata
in sostanza mi ha detto che il mio sistema venoso era un po' debole e di stare attenta a non ingrassare, poichè grasso e cellulite col tempo peggiorano la circolazione
poi può essere che questo medico sia insensibile a eventuali problemi di depressione causati dal seguire un regime alimentare, tuttavia credo che abbia fatto bene a darmi indicazioni anche per il futuro invece di limitarsi a esami e terapia


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> anni fa sono andata da un angiologo perchè mi sono accorta di avere una vena dilatata
> in sostanza mi ha detto che il mio sistema venoso era un po' debole e di stare attenta a non ingrassare, poichè grasso e cellulite col tempo peggiorano la circolazione
> poi può essere che questo medico sia insensibile a eventuali problemi di depressione causati dal seguire un regime alimentare, tuttavia credo che abbia fatto bene a darmi indicazioni anche per il futuro invece di limitarsi a esami e terapia


Abitualmente fai interventi interessanti ma a volte hai uscite sconcertanti come questa.

Cosa c'entra?  Lo sanno anche gli obesi che essere normopeso è meglio e il 99% degli interventi hanno espresso questo e hanno anche dato suggerimenti geniali tipo "mangiare meno". Io ho solo richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che dare soluzioni semplicistiche che condannano la mancanza di volontà può fare male a chi ha questo problema.
Andate a dire agli anoressici di farsi una spaghettata!


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> anni fa sono andata da un angiologo perchè mi sono accorta di avere una vena dilatata
> in sostanza mi ha detto che il mio sistema venoso era un po' debole e di stare attenta a non ingrassare, poichè grasso e cellulite col tempo peggiorano la circolazione
> poi può essere che questo medico sia insensibile a eventuali problemi di depressione causati dal seguire un regime alimentare, tuttavia credo che abbia fatto bene a darmi indicazioni anche per il futuro invece di limitarsi a esami e terapia



Ciao

concordo. 

Ma bisogna ammettere, che la prevenzione avviene a larga scala. 
Anche nella scuola l'alimentazione e un peso a forma è fortemente un tema, visto quanti bambini sono obesi. 
Il mio medico, mi ha anche avvertita a riguardo le implicazioni future e inserita dopo un po' in un specifico programma per stabilizzare almeno il peso. Funziona bene. Non ho tanti problemi a riguardo. Ora entro nella fase di perdere qualche kg - anche se con il cortisone la cosa è limitata. Ma vedo che c'è chi fa fatica enorme ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> *
> concordo.
> 
> ...


nel'educazione alimentare e nella cultura del cibo.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abitualmente fai interventi interessanti ma a volte hai *uscite sconcertanti come questa*.
> 
> Cosa c'entra?  Lo sanno anche gli obesi che essere normopeso è meglio e il 99% degli interventi hanno espresso questo e hanno anche dato suggerimenti geniali tipo "mangiare meno". Io ho solo richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che dare soluzioni semplicistiche che condannano la mancanza di volontà può fare male a chi ha questo problema.
> Andate a dire agli anoressici di farsi una spaghettata!


addirittura?

forse c'è un equivoco: io non parlavo di obesi o anoressici, e infatti ho detto subito che osservando la foto della donna deceduta non mi sembrava avesse problemi di obesità, parlavo di 10/15 kg in più (poi ripeto dipende anche dall'altezza, massa etc.)


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel'educazione alimentare e nella cultura del cibo.


ecco ad es. la farina 00 che mettono in pratica dappertutto è una schifezza inutile, ma che fatica trovare alimenti senza


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> concordo.
> 
> ...


riguardo alla scuola qui si è scatenata una polemica: in pratica hanno chiuso le scuole di sabato per risparmiare sul riscaldamento, spalmando le ore del sabato sugli altri giorni, col risultato che chi seguiva una dieta (tanti) e però ora arriva a casa alle 15 ha molta difficoltà a continuare a seguirla, e infatti si porta a scuola altre cose da mangiare, più "comode", ma peggiori


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> riguardo alla scuola qui si è scatenata una polemica: in pratica hanno chiuso le scuole di sabato per risparmiare sul riscaldamento, spalmando le ore del sabato sugli altri giorni, col risultato che chi seguiva una dieta (tanti) e però ora arriva a casa alle 15 ha molta difficoltà a continuare a seguirla, e infatti si porta a scuola altre cose da mangiare, più "comode", ma peggiori



Ciao

qui è accaduto un po' la stessa cosa con questo sabato ripartito tra i giorni settimanali. 
Ma a mezzo giorno tutti rientrano a casa o vanno in mensa a mangiare. Questo è rimasto. 
Si è però ritornati alla rigidità di quando ero piccola io - contestata da tanti. Ma tant'è. 
È vietato portare a scuola per la merenda qualsiasi tipo di biscotti, cioccolata, patatine ecc. 
e il bono della mela è ritornato ad essere obbligatoria ... vedremo ... molte voci non concordano. 
Non è facile ... la comodità è molto allettante. E non ci vuole nulla ad abituarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> riguardo alla scuola qui si è scatenata una polemica: in pratica hanno chiuso le scuole di sabato per risparmiare sul riscaldamento, spalmando le ore del sabato sugli altri giorni, col risultato che chi seguiva una dieta (tanti) e però ora arriva a casa alle 15 ha molta difficoltà a continuare a seguirla, e infatti si porta a scuola altre cose da mangiare, più "comode", ma peggiori


anche io facevo cosi, pero mi portavo un panino solo con insalata pomodori parma e mozzarella di bufala....panino all olio, o al latte...madonna che goduria


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abitualmente fai interventi interessanti ma a volte hai uscite sconcertanti come questa.
> 
> Cosa c'entra?  Lo sanno anche gli obesi che essere normopeso è meglio e il 99% degli interventi hanno espresso questo e hanno anche dato *suggerimenti geniali tipo "mangiare meno".* Io ho solo richiamato l'attenzione sul fatto che dare soluzioni semplicistiche che condannano la mancanza di volontà può fare male a chi ha questo problema.
> *Andate a dire agli anoressici di farsi una spaghettata*!


non è geniale, è semplice buonsenso. Ma soprattutto, mangiare diversamente. Poi non citare gli anoressici, lì è un problema mentale, ed abbiamo subito precisato che allora si devono fare altri tipi di lavori.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

anche, ho seguito report su questo 





free ha detto:


> ecco ad es. la farina 00 che mettono in pratica dappertutto è una schifezza inutile, ma che fatica trovare alimenti senza


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche, ho seguito report su questo


Ammazza, questo sì che è informarsi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, questo sì che è informarsi.


pensa che ho anche tolto spazio ad amici con estremo sforzo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che ho anche tolto spazio ad amici con estremo sforzo


Non il loro.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

amici della defi





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non il loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> amici della defi


...

Madonna.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

è vero, dovrei impegnarmi di più e seguire vespa .magari ci provo


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe... però si parlava della difficoltà di dimagrire. Chiaro che se stai bene con te stessa così come sei, un chilo o trenta in più che siano... beh te ne freghi, e fai benissimo.



Dubito che si stia bene con se stessi e 30 chili in più, ma anche se ci si dovesse convincere di ciò, non si fa benissimo, proprio per niente. 

Personalmente non ho mai visto qualcuno che dice ad un altro, in sovrappeso, che fa schifo così com'è e che deve assolutamente dimagrire. Invece il contrario, cioè che si dica ad una persona "in forma" che è "troppo" magra e che deve assolutamente prendere qualche chilo, è all'ordine del giorno. 
Tanto per sfatare il mito dello "stare bene con se stessi e qualche chilo in più". 

Quasi chiunque, se riuscisse e se potesse, vorrebbe essere magro, non raccontiamoci cazzate, please.


----------



## Traccia (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dubito che si stia bene con se stessi e 30 chili in più, ma anche se ci si dovesse convincere di ciò, non si fa benissimo, proprio per niente.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai visto qualcuno che dice ad un altro, in sovrappeso, che fa schifo così com'è e che deve assolutamente dimagrire. Invece il contrario, cioè che si dica ad una persona "in forma" che è "troppo" magra e che deve assolutamente prendere qualche chilo, è all'ordine del giorno.
> Tanto per sfatare il mito dello "stare bene con se stessi e qualche chilo in più".
> ...


concordo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dubito che si stia bene con se stessi e 30 chili in più, ma anche se ci si dovesse convincere di ciò, non si fa benissimo, proprio per niente.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai visto qualcuno che dice ad un altro, in sovrappeso, che fa schifo così com'è e che deve assolutamente dimagrire. Invece il contrario, cioè che si dica ad una persona "in forma" che è "troppo" magra e che deve assolutamente prendere qualche chilo, è all'ordine del giorno.
> Tanto per sfatare il mito dello "stare bene con se stessi e qualche chilo in più".
> ...


Riuscire e potere basta volerlo. Ripeto che c'è chi si sente bene anche con i kg in più. Non parlo certo di 30.
In queste uscite c'è sempre questo senso di .......non so come definirlo che a me per esempio infastidisce un tantinello.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riuscire e potere basta volerlo. Ripeto che c'è chi si sente bene anche con i kg in più. Non parlo certo di 30.
> In queste uscite c'è sempre questo senso di .......non so come definirlo che a me per esempio infastidisce un tantinello.



Non so cosa intendi, forse spocchia o qualcosa del genere. Mi spiace che ti arrivi ciò, ti assicuro che non è così.

Io so benissimo di avere dalla mia la genetica che mi supporta, ma non ne faccio un vanto, è solo fortuna. Invece sullo smettere di fumare, che richiederebbe volontà, sono una chiavica.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dubito che si stia bene con se stessi e 30 chili in più, ma anche se ci si dovesse convincere di ciò, non si fa benissimo, proprio per niente.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai visto qualcuno che dice ad un altro, in sovrappeso, che fa schifo così com'è e che deve assolutamente dimagrire. Invece il contrario, cioè che si dica ad una persona "in forma" che è "troppo" magra e che deve assolutamente prendere qualche chilo, è all'ordine del giorno.
> Tanto per* sfatare il mito dello "stare bene con se stessi e qualche chilo in più". *
> ...


mmh, dipende dai casi.. la mia amica che cerca di essere magra a tutti i costi non sta per niente bene, le si vedono le ossa dello sterno, le si contano le costole ma comunque avendo le ossa grandi ed essendo quasi 1.80 sta malissimo.

io le consiglierei qualche kg in più, ma mi faccio i fatti miei perché lei è ossessionata dalla "magrezza" ad ogni costo, per cui non mi intrometto.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riuscire e potere basta volerlo. Ripeto che c'è chi si sente bene anche con i kg in più. Non parlo certo di 30.
> In queste uscite c'è sempre questo senso di .......non so come definirlo che a me per esempio infastidisce un tantinello.


il problema a mio avviso è il contrario. Chi ha solo qualche kg in più e ci si sente male ed è ossessionato dal dimagrimento.. come quelle a cui mi riferivo io... 

e che magari questo disagio si trasforma in "prendo pillole" o diuretici..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi, forse spocchia o qualcosa del genere. Mi spiace che ti arrivi ciò, ti assicuro che non è così.
> 
> Io so benissimo di avere dalla mia la genetica che mi supporta, ma non ne faccio un vanto, *è solo fortuna*. Invece sullo smettere di fumare, che richiederebbe volontà, sono una chiavica.


Sono questi termini che mi lasciano un po' così
fortuna se sei magra non fortuna se non lo sei e dovresti ambire ad esserlo?
Magari traviso io eh


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

Di gente che il problema non se lo pone minimamente ne conosco un bel po'.
C'è differenza tra sovrappeso e obesità.
E tante persone in sovrappeso si piacciono, e siccome si piacciono, piacciono agli altri.
Il concetto di magrezza = bellezza è una delle fantastiche teorie dell'era moderna.
E' un concetto stabilito a tavolino da una vera e propria propaganda.
Al giorno d'oggi Sofia Loren sarebbe una culona.
Attrici anni '60 burrose da farti uscire gli occhi dalle orbite, oggi farebbero giusto i film comici.
Che poi la cosa ha "contagiato" pure gli uomini.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi, forse spocchia o qualcosa del genere. Mi spiace che ti arrivi ciò, ti assicuro che non è così.
> 
> Io so benissimo di avere dalla mia la genetica che mi supporta, ma non ne faccio un vanto, è solo fortuna. Invece sullo smettere di fumare, che richiederebbe volontà, sono una chiavica.


Ma vaffanculo tu e la magrezza e la fortuna e sailcazzo. La prossima cena da coglioni fatela tu e Fantastica, fortunelle.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono questi termini che mi lasciano un po' così
> fortuna se sei magra non fortuna se non lo sei e dovresti ambire ad esserlo?
> Magari traviso io eh



Per me essere magri è una fortuna sia dal punto di vista squisitamente salutistico che anche, perchè no, estetico. Avere dei chili in più significa predisporre il proprio corpo ad accogliere tante patologie, per esempio, e non la chiami fortuna che almeno di questo non te ne devi preoccupare? E poi, tanto per essere anche leggeri chè la vita è fatta pure di cazzate, è una fortuna potersi permettere di indossare qualsiasi cosa senza il problema di dover nascondere di su o di giù, di lato o di davanti, no?

Io mi vedo bene magra, ma adoro le forme nelle altre. Se dovessi scegliere di farmi abbracciare da una donna sicuramente preferirei la morbidosa, sennò sai che scontro di costole e clavicole :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dubito che si stia bene con se stessi e 30 chili in più, ma anche se ci si dovesse convincere di ciò, non si fa benissimo, proprio per niente.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai visto qualcuno che dice ad un altro, in sovrappeso, che fa schifo così com'è e che deve assolutamente dimagrire. Invece il contrario, cioè che si dica ad una persona "in forma" che è "troppo" magra e che deve assolutamente prendere qualche chilo, è all'ordine del giorno.
> Tanto per sfatare il mito dello "stare bene con se stessi e qualche chilo in più".
> ...


Ma quale raccontarsi cazzate... era un'evidente estremizzazione per far capire che non è obbligatorio dimagrire. Se uno sta bene coi chili in più buon per lui.
C'è parecchia gente magra come un chiodo che sta da cani, eh. Sfatiamo anche il mito opposto, allora.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo tu e la magrezza e la fortuna e sailcazzo. La prossima cena da coglioni fatela tu e Fantastica, fortunelle.




Ha parlato il traditore seriale che se ne fa pure un vanto in un forum dove la gente sui post ci lascia strisciate di sangue. Ridicolo e penoso. L'ultimo dei play boy di sta minchia. Ma sparati, va.


Se ritieni fantifanti una cogliona, sappi che io non ci mai scambiato neanche un mp. A differenza di te che in privato ti facevi corteggiare. Ma prima di scrivere non potresti azionare qualche neurone, almeno uno, una volta?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ha parlato il traditore seriale che se ne fa pure un vanto in un forum dove la gente sui post ci lascia strisciate di sangue. Ridicolo e penoso. L'ultimo dei play boy di sta minchia. Ma sparati, va.


Io non faccio vanto di nulla. Se mi chiedono cose però rispondo. Tu invece ti metti lì e pontifichi su chiunque (attenta, non su di te, su tutto il resto dell'umanità) cianciando che chiunque vorrebbe essere magro come lo sei tu. Oh, ma hai capito cosa cazzo scrivi o no? Eh?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ha parlato il traditore seriale che se ne fa pure un vanto in un forum dove la gente sui post ci lascia strisciate di sangue. Ridicolo e penoso. L'ultimo dei play boy di sta minchia. Ma sparati, va.
> 
> 
> Se ritieni fantifanti una cogliona, sappi che io non ci mai scambiato neanche un mp. *A differenza di te che in privato ti facevi corteggiare*. Ma prima di scrivere non potresti azionare qualche neurone, almeno uno, una volta?


iniziamo mettere le virgole i punti e i doppi punti. se c'e' qualcuno che corteggia JB quella sono io. e se c'e' qualcuna da cui JB si fa corteggiare quella e' free.
e basta. ed e' pure grasso che cola...


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non faccio vanto di nulla. Se mi chiedono cose però rispondo. Tu invece ti metti lì e pontifichi su chiunque (attenta, non su di te, su tutto il resto dell'umanità) cianciando che chiunque vorrebbe essere magro come lo sei tu. Oh, ma hai capito cosa cazzo scrivi o no? Eh?



Ma che il  
*
S
E
C
O
N
D
O

M
E*

sia sottinteso in ogni post non ci arrivi a capirlo?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ha parlato il traditore seriale che se ne fa pure un vanto in un forum dove la gente sui post ci lascia strisciate di sangue. Ridicolo e penoso. L'ultimo dei play boy di sta minchia. Ma sparati, va.
> 
> 
> Se ritieni fantifanti una cogliona, sappi che io non ci mai scambiato neanche un mp. *A differenza di te che in privato ti facevi corteggiare.* Ma prima di scrivere non potresti azionare qualche neurone, almeno uno, una volta?


AhahahhahHAHAHUA oisaOIJèpxiojPXO+èXOKèapxK
APX+axl*XAé+Aéxò*XçéAXaèXç][ò[@{@{
Aé
x pPAX XP+PXL }éA]è Alx+
A L AL
+PL Xp+axl+ l+LA X+LAX*èl
AX*éLa+L+AL+é LX+
èla 
*éL+lx+èlXX+* lx*PL xpL *PL +XL+
XL
xèlx]èxL]xL+ pL *éxl

Mannaggia la puttana. St'aggiunta che hai fatto è la genialata del giorno. E che avrei dovuto fare? Oltre a declinare, dico. Non farmi scrivere? Magari chiudendo i pm come Minni? Mettere un cartello con su scritto "Fantastica non premere il bottoncino di pm se vuoi provarci, SPARO A VISTA?". Eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma che il
> *
> S
> E
> ...


Eh, e io a TE sto cazziando. Esattamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahhahHAHAHUA oisaOIJèpxiojPXO+èXOKèapxK
> APX+axl*XAé+Aéxò*XçéAXaèXç][ò[@{@{
> Aé
> x pPAX XP+PXL }éA]è Alx+
> ...



Si, certo. Fantifanti ha scritto, fatto, commentato la cena, etc etc, con marlondeipoveri immobile. Ma che è l'ora della barzelletta?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me essere magri è una fortuna sia dal punto di vista squisitamente salutistico che anche, perchè no, estetico. Avere dei chili in più significa predisporre il proprio corpo ad accogliere tante patologie, per esempio, e non la chiami fortuna che almeno di questo non te ne devi preoccupare? E poi, tanto per essere anche leggeri chè la vita è fatta pure di cazzate, è una fortuna potersi permettere di indossare qualsiasi cosa senza il problema di dover nascondere di su o di giù, di lato o di davanti, no?
> 
> Io mi vedo bene magra, ma adoro le forme nelle altre. Se dovessi scegliere di farmi abbracciare da una donna sicuramente preferirei la morbidosa, sennò sai che scontro di costole e clavicole :rotfl:


Per me essere magre è essere diverse da come sono io
Ne meglio  ne peggio. Ne più fortunata ne meno
E già questa è una differenza di pensiero mio e tuo
Per ora di patologie non ne ho. spero di non averne se ne avrò le affronterò. ho un padre magrissimo che alla mia età ha avuto il doppio dei miei malanni purtroppo per lui ovviamente. 
Già il fatto che parli di nascondere ti mette su un paio diverso da come vivo io
Nulla di personale ovviamente
Ma si legge chiaramente il "distacco" con cui parli di chi non è "fortunato" come te


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, e io a TE sto cazziando. Esattamente.



Abbello, ma una sister da cazziare all'uopo ti manca??


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, certo. Fantifanti ha scritto, fatto, commentato la cena, etc etc, con marlondeipoveri immobile. Ma che è l'ora della barzelletta?


Io a Fantastica non ho mai chiesto un cazzo nè della cena, nè della sua vita, nè di lei nè di A, GA, GRA o altro. Io sono stato immobile, hai detto bene. Ed oltretutto, visto che LEI parlava di balene spiaggiate e TU affermi che tutte vorrebbero essere magre come TE, magari i pm effettivamente li stava mandando alla persona sbagliata per un altro motivo oltre i noti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Abbello, ma una sister da cazziare all'uopo ti manca??


Ti faccio schiacciare da Bender.


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

Io ho la fortuna di non perdere un etto manco ammazzandomi di metformina!!! 
Ci son fortune e fortune!!! 
Che culo!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me essere magre è essere diverse da come sono io
> Ne meglio  ne peggio. Ne più fortunata ne meno
> E già questa è una differenza di pensiero mio e tuo
> Per ora di patologie non ne ho. spero di non averne se ne avrò le affronterò. ho un padre magrissimo che alla mia età ha avuto il doppio dei miei malanni purtroppo per lui ovviamente.
> ...


Vabbè...ti quoto...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che tento di dire è, che se hai abituato il tuo corpo a zuccheri e grassi,
> è difficilissimo cambiare abitudine. Perché il corpo te lo richiede in modo assurdo.
> ...


Interessante


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per me essere magri è una fortuna sia dal punto di vista squisitamente salutistico che anche, perchè no, estetico. Avere dei chili in più significa predisporre il proprio corpo ad accogliere tante patologie, per esempio, e non la chiami fortuna che almeno di questo non te ne devi preoccupare? E poi, tanto per essere anche leggeri chè la vita è fatta pure di cazzate, *è una fortuna potersi permettere di indossare qualsiasi cosa senza il problema di dover nascondere di su o di giù, di lato o di davanti*, no?
> 
> Io mi vedo bene magra, ma adoro le forme nelle altre. Se dovessi scegliere di farmi abbracciare da una donna sicuramente preferirei la morbidosa, sennò sai che scontro di costole e clavicole :rotfl:



non lo so, ma io quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il neretto lo trovo davvero triste.

sono prorio ragionamenti cosi che fanno male alle donne, che le fanno sentire "inadeguate", che le portaascno ad assumere atteggiamenti sbagliati; forse invece andrebbe fatto comprendere che qualunque fisico in qualche modo può essere valorizzato.

cosa andrebbe nascosto? la maniglia dell'amore? o un fianco pronunciato?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Beh dai non ingrassare è una fortuna, se non ci si trova in periodo di carestia, anche se il tono di mary è fraintendibile e il nick non l'aiuta.
Io ho contestato e lo ripeto l'atteggiamento di colpevolizzazione nei confronti di chi non riesce a dimagrire. Per me si rischia di fare molto male senza volerlo.
Evidentemente però pensare che ci si debba vergognare dei rotolini non è una bella cosa.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, ma io quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il neretto lo trovo davvero triste.
> 
> sono proprio ragionamenti cosi che fanno male alle donne, che le fanno sentire "inadeguate", che le portaano ad assumere atteggiamenti sbagliati; forse invece andrebbe fatto comprendere che qualunque fisico in qualche modo può essere valorizzato.
> 
> cosa andrebbe nascosto? la maniglia dell'amore? o un fianco pronunciato?


quoto.
Poi, tranne pochissime fortunate, ma poche proprio, c'è chi "dovrebbe" nascondere rotolini, chi magari ginocchia ossute, chi gambe corte o storte, chi collo corto, chi orecchie a sventola, chi piedi a martello...
tutte abbiamo difetti, la magrezza in se non è sinonimo di bellezza. Poi i vestiti stanno bene a chi li porta bene, e lí entra la consapevolezza del proprio corpo e il portamento.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, ma io quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il neretto lo trovo davvero triste.
> 
> sono prorio ragionamenti cosi che fanno male alle donne, che le fanno sentire "inadeguate", che le portaascno ad assumere atteggiamenti sbagliati; forse invece andrebbe fatto comprendere che qualunque fisico in qualche modo può essere valorizzato.
> 
> cosa andrebbe nascosto? la maniglia dell'amore? o un fianco pronunciato?


Quoto.Mi ricordo quando avevo 18 anni,ero anoressica e mi guardavo i vestiti scollati...Ci voleva seno però e fianchi...Ero scheletrica,sembravo in cachessia.Non me li potevo mettere lo stesso eh?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me essere magre è essere diverse da come sono io
> Ne meglio  ne peggio. Ne più fortunata ne meno
> E già questa è una differenza di pensiero mio e tuo
> Per ora di patologie non ne ho. spero di non averne se ne avrò le affronterò. ho un padre magrissimo che alla mia età ha avuto il doppio dei miei malanni purtroppo per lui ovviamente.
> ...



E leggi male Farfalla, davvero. 

Io mi sento fortunata perchè mi piace essere come sono senza alcuno sforzo. Magari altri si sentiranno fortunati per avere le tettone o un sorriso fantastico (che io non ho per esempio), che cacchio c'è di male a dirlo? Mica significa tirarsela? E perchè uno può dire di stare bene con dei chili in più e un altro se la tira se dice che sta bene senza?

Poi, scusami, e rispondimi sinceramente se vuoi, se potessi scegliere, quei 10 chili in più con i quali ti senti bene (e non ho dubbi nel crederti), se potessero per magia svanire in un attimo, li toglieresti? Se la risposta è "no" hai tutta la mia ammirazione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E leggi male Farfalla, davvero.
> 
> Io mi sento fortunata perchè mi piace essere come sono senza alcuno sforzo. Magari altri si sentiranno fortunati per avere le tettone o un sorriso fantastico (che io non ho per esempio), che cacchio c'è di male a dirlo? Mica significa tirarsela? E perchè uno può dire di stare bene con dei chili in più e un altro se la tira se dice che sta bene senza?
> 
> Poi, scusami, e rispondimi sinceramente se vuoi, se potessi scegliere, quei 10 chili in più con i quali ti senti bene (e non ho dubbi nel crederti), se potessero per magia svanire in un attimo, li toglieresti? Se la risposta è "no" hai tutta la mia ammirazione.


Sinceramente non lo so. Magari con 10 kg in meno non mi sentirei più io, non lo so. So che anche senza la magia con una dieta se ne andrebbero ma per ora non mi pongo il problema.
Non ho detto che te la tiri. Ho detto che io non mi sentirei mai più fortunata di un'altra per avere o non avere un particolare fisico.
Ma è risaputo quanto l'esteriorità ha per me importanza zero


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so, ma io quello che hai scritto, soprattutto il neretto lo trovo davvero triste.
> 
> sono prorio ragionamenti cosi che fanno male alle donne, che le fanno sentire "inadeguate", che le portaascno ad assumere atteggiamenti sbagliati; forse invece andrebbe fatto comprendere che qualunque fisico in qualche modo può essere valorizzato.
> 
> cosa andrebbe nascosto? la maniglia dell'amore? o un fianco pronunciato?



Simy, le donne si uccidono di cure, diete, estetiste, shopping, consigli, trucchi e parrucchi per apparire più belle, per nascondere i difetti e migliorarsi. Che si appartenga o meno alla schiera, è un dato di fatto (secondo me). Tutti i discorsi sull'accettazione di quello che si è, del valorizzarsi a prescindere mi trovano d'accordo, non credere.. 

Ammiro chi non cela i propri "difetti" e anzi è capace di farne un punto di forza, ma essendo un'insicura di base io non ne sono capace (specie in questo periodo post-tradimento con bambolona bombata artificialmente).


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Simy, le donne si uccidono di cure, diete, estetiste, shopping, consigli, trucchi e parrucchi per apparire più belle, per nascondere i difetti e migliorarsi. Che si appartenga o meno alla schiera, è un dato di fatto (secondo me). Tutti i discorsi sull'accettazione di quello che si è, del valorizzarsi a prescindere mi trovano d'accordo, non credere..
> 
> Ammiro chi non cela i propri "difetti" e anzi è capace di farne un punto di forza, ma essendo un'insicura di base io non ne sono capace (specie in questo periodo post-tradimento con bambolona bombata artificialmente).



non voleva essere una critica la mia. ma il mio punto di vista, la mia percezione della cosa. 

io ti posso dire che la "sicurezza di me" non mi manca.. anzi. il post tradimento... quello lo capisco, un giorno ti racconterò cosa ho fatto per tirarmi su di morale, è una cosa di cui non vado fiera... ne parleremo


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente non lo so. Magari con 10 kg in meno non mi sentirei più io, non lo so. So che anche senza la magia con una dieta se ne andrebbero ma per ora non mi pongo il problema.
> Non ho detto che te la tiri. Ho detto che io non mi sentirei mai più fortunata di un'altra per avere o non avere un particolare fisico.
> *Ma è risaputo quanto l'esteriorità ha per me importanza zer*o


è inutile che dico idem


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me essere magre è essere diverse da come sono io
> Ne meglio  ne peggio. Ne più fortunata ne meno
> E già questa è una differenza di pensiero mio e tuo
> Per ora di patologie non ne ho. spero di non averne se ne avrò le affronterò. ho un padre magrissimo che alla mia età ha avuto il doppio dei miei malanni purtroppo per lui ovviamente.
> ...


non ho capito perché questi discorsi sul disprezzo di chi ha chili in più  a jb li hai risparmiati perché con bender è stato estremamente pesante.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

anch'io ringrazio il mio metabolismo e ritengo anche che l'esteriorità (la salute ancor di più e spesso l'aspetto la rispecchia)abbia la sua importanza .


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente non lo so. Magari con 10 kg in meno non mi sentirei più io, non lo so. So che anche senza la magia con una dieta se ne andrebbero ma per ora non mi pongo il problema.
> Non ho detto che te la tiri. Ho detto che io non mi sentirei mai più fortunata di un'altra per avere o non avere un particolare fisico.
> Ma è risaputo quanto l'esteriorità ha per me importanza zero




Grazie per la risposta 


Io invece lo dico, perchè lo penso, di sentirmi fortunata rispetto ad altre fisicità. Mi piaccio cosi come sono (nel fisico, chè per il resto ho centomila imperfezioni anche di un certo spessore). 

Ti invidio seriamente l'atteggiamento impassibile rispetto all'esteriorità anche perchè col passare del tempo, la postura opposta è fonte solo di gravi problemi. E' triste essere condizionati ferocemente dal proprio aspetto fisico, molto, molto triste, lo so. E' come se si pensasse di sè di non avere altro da offrire al mondo, di non valere granchè. Credo sia il mio caso


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito perché questi discorsi sul disprezzo di chi ha chili in più  a jb li hai risparmiati perché con bender è stato estremamente pesante.


Bender andrebbe spronato perché se hai letto di là che si mangia per ansia e il risultato della visita medica si dovrebbe attivare davvero, non per estetica ma per salute.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io ringrazio il mio metabolismo e ritengo anche che l'esteriorità (la salute ancor di più e spesso l'aspetto la rispecchia)abbia la sua importanza .



Una luce nel buio


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Io ringrazio chi si è inventato il tiramisù,i bomboloni,le lasagne,la parmigiana e la caprese....Grazie


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito perché questi discorsi sul disprezzo di chi ha chili in più  a jb li hai risparmiati perché con bender è stato estremamente pesante.





drusilla ha detto:


> Bender andrebbe spronato perché se hai letto di là che si mangia per ansia e il risultato della visita medica si dovrebbe attivare davvero, non per estetica ma per salute.


esatto, quoto Drusi, sono cose completamente diverse, Bender cena con un salame e il tiramisù, magna tiramisù a rotta de collo e lo sostituisce ai pasti, mangia per nervosismo e non sta bene, è un discorso di salute


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ringrazio chi si è *inventato il tiramisù,i bomboloni,le lasagne,la parmigiana e la caprese*....Grazie


:carneval::up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti posso dire che la "sicurezza di me" non mi manca.. anzi. il post tradimento... quello lo capisco, un giorno ti racconterò cosa ho fatto per tirarmi su di morale, è una cosa di cui non vado fiera... ne parleremo




Per quanto mi riguarda la "sicurezza nei miei mezzi" è sempre stata latitante; il tradimento ne ha bruciato perfino l'ombra (altro che tirarsela). 


Io, siccome che sono anZiana, mi sto facendo le punturine al viso per sembrare più gggiovane, tu che sei gnocca (io lo so ) di tuo, cosa diavolo hai fatto per tirarti su? Dicimelo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender andrebbe spronato perché se hai letto di là che si mangia per ansia e il risultato della visita medica si dovrebbe attivare davvero, non per estetica ma per salute.


il discorso è molto diverso rispetto allo spronare se ti dico che sei brutto e grasso con disprezzo e mi ha molto sorpreso che nessuno, dico nessuno ha osato dire nulla.
al contrario se ora osiamo dire che essere snelle è bello apriti cielo


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ringrazio chi si è inventato il tiramisù,i bomboloni,le lasagne,la parmigiana e la caprese....Grazie



E che ci appizza la caprese col tiramisù e i bomboloni???  Quella è sana.


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E che ci appizza la caprese col tiramisù e i bomboloni???  Quella è sana.


la caprese torta al cioccolato, credo


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è molto diverso rispetto allo spronare se ti dico che sei brutto e grasso con disprezzo e mi ha molto sorpreso che nessuno, dico nessuno ha osato dire nulla.
> al contrario se ora osiamo dire che essere snelle è bello apriti cielo



Non ho seguito il discorso su bender. Puoi sintetizzarmi qualcosa, se non ti dispiace?


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la caprese torta al cioccolato, credo


Esattamente..quello spettacolo di cioccolato e mandorle


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la caprese torta al cioccolato, credo


Non ne conoscevo l'esistenza; pensavo a pomodoro e mozzarella


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la caprese torta al cioccolato, credo


eh...e non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E che ci appizza la caprese col tiramisù e i bomboloni???  Quella è sana.


Non l'insalata caprese,la torta caprese...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh...e non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte


Buona  Dovrai scendere a Napoli


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ne conoscevo l'esistenza; pensavo a pomodoro e mozzarella


è una torta buonissima al cioccolato, di origine campana... cioccolato e mandorle...


----------



## Traccia (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh, dipende dai casi.. la mia amica che cerca di essere magra a tutti i costi non sta per niente bene, le si vedono le ossa dello sterno, le si contano le costole ma comunque avendo le ossa grandi ed essendo* quasi 1.80 *sta malissimo.
> 
> io le consiglierei qualche kg in più, ma mi faccio i fatti miei perché lei è ossessionata dalla "magrezza" ad ogni costo, per cui non mi intrometto.


1,80?
invidiaaaaaaaaaaa

io gnappetta sono :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh...e non riesco a trovarla da nessuna parte


l'ho mangiata mercoledì sera fatta molto buona da Pummarè a via andrea Doria.. la pizza non è sta favola, ma i fritti e i dolci sono una bomba (tanto per restare in tema di sgarri, tentazioni e cibo unto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> 1,80?
> invidiaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> io gnappetta sono :unhappy:


sì? aspetta quantifichiamo il "gnappetta", che ieri su twitter stavo chattando co una e mi fa: no io sono bassa, sono 1.65.. je volevo menà :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ne conoscevo l'esistenza; pensavo a pomodoro e mozzarella


E comunque latte e latticini sono dei potenti infiammatori e alimentano tumori alla mammella, ovaie e prostata quindi Ocio nel loro consumo, sarebbero da assumere raramente o con molta parsimonia  ( il calcio si trova in abbondanza anche in altri alimenti)


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buona  Dovrai scendere a Napoli


Infatti a Napoli la trovi ovunque insieme ai baba e le sfogliatelle(nelle quali la pasta non viene spalmata col burro ma con la sugna!)....


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ne conoscevo l'esistenza; pensavo a pomodoro e mozzarella


Se la conosci non ti stacchi più


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti a Napoli la trovi ovunque insieme ai baba e le sfogliatelle(nelle quali la pasta non viene spalmata col burro ma con la sugna!)....


vogliamo parlare dei taralli sugna e pepe? ogni tanto una mia amica me li porta.. strepitosi. :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito perché questi discorsi sul disprezzo di chi ha chili in più  a jb li hai risparmiati perché con bender è stato estremamente pesante.


O mio Dio Minerva mi devono essere sfuggiti
Corro subito a cazziarlo!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E comunque latte e latticini sono dei potenti infiammatori e alimentano tumori alla mammella, ovaie e prostata quindi Ocio nel loro consumo, sarebbero da assumere raramente o con molta parsimonia  ( il calcio si trova in abbondanza anche in altri alimenti)


Io dell'alimentazione ho capito che bisogna mangiare poco, variare tantissimo, ridurre il più possibile tutto ciò che è di origine animale, non abusare in cibi elaborati e godere ogni tanto di ciò che ci piace , bicchiere di vino compreso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> O mio Dio Minerva mi devono essere sfuggiti
> Corro subito a cazziarlo!!!


lascia stare.forse eri troppo distratta dai magici post di oscuro


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare dei taralli sugna e pepe? ogni tanto una mia amica me li porta.. strepitosi. :blank:


Pure quelli...non c'è faccina con la lingua di fuori managgia!Perché il casattiello?Na goduria!


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io dell'alimentazione ho capito che bisogna mangiare poco, variare tantissimo, ridurre il più possibile tutto ciò che è di origine animale, non abusare in cibi elaborati e godere ogni tanto di ciò che ci piace , bicchiere di vino compreso.


Quoto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se la conosci non ti stacchi più



Da come la descrivete dev'essere una bomba di bontà


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ho mangiata mercoledì sera fatta molto buona da Pummarè a via andrea Doria.. la pizza non è sta favola, ma i fritti e i dolci sono una bomba (tanto per restare in tema di sgarri, tentazioni e cibo unto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


buono a sapersi, pure vicino al lavoro


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io dell'alimentazione ho capito che bisogna mangiare poco, variare tantissimo, ridurre il più possibile tutto ciò che è di origine animale, non abusare in cibi elaborati e godere ogni tanto di ciò che ci piace , bicchiere di vino compreso.


Si più o meno  Da evitare se possibile farina 0 e 00 e zuccheri (preferire se possibile zucchero di canna integrale bio)


----------



## Traccia (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì? aspetta quantifichiamo il "gnappetta", che ieri su twitter stavo chattando co una e mi fa: no io sono bassa, sono 1.65.. je volevo menà :carneval::carneval:


1.63 
e poi manco uso tacchi :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pure quelli...non c'è faccina con la lingua di fuori managgia!Perché il casattiello?Na goduria!


...non ne parliamo....

quando sono scesa giù, mi hanno preparato pasta e patate con provola. una cosa paradisiaca..mannaggia a loro e a quanto se mangia beneee


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> 1.63
> e poi manco uso tacchi :unhappy:


e allora non sei gnappa! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè tanto tra un po' ti vedo


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si più o meno  Da evitare se possibile farina 0 e 00 e zuccheri (preferire se possibile zucchero di canna integrale bio)



Evito. Ormai in casa circola solo quella di kamut e ai cereali (anche se la pizza ai miei così non è che piaccia molto). Trovare uno zucchero di canna decente è comunque un'impresa, preferisco il miele.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Da come la descrivete dev'essere una bomba di bontà View attachment 10095


Vieni a Napoli...lascia il tuo fedifrago per un paio di giorni e ti faccio fare un tour turistico di tutto rispetto!Tutti i tesori nascosti di Napoli...Ti porto pure fuori dal palazzo dei finanzieri cosi ci rifacciamo gli occhi


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> 1.63
> e poi manco uso tacchi :unhappy:



vabbè niente tacchi stasera :unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè niente tacchi stasera :unhappy:


uffa, è necessario?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè niente tacchi stasera :unhappy:


tu quanto sei Simy? mi sa che sei alta....


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> uffa, è necessario?



cosa?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> uffa, è necessario?


no no io me li metto, che quando esco con lo gnappo  sto sempre in ciavatte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

simy non li mette credo perché è alta....


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vieni a Napoli...lascia il tuo fedifrago per un paio di giorni e ti faccio fare un tour turistico di tutto rispetto!Tutti i tesori nascosti di Napoli...Ti porto pure fuori dal palazzo dei finanzieri cosi ci rifacciamo gli occhi


Non ci scherzare chè vengo veramente  


Grazie


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa?


lasciare a casa i tacchi


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...non ne parliamo....
> 
> quando sono scesa giù, mi hanno preparato pasta e patate con provola. una cosa paradisiaca..mannaggia a loro e a quanto se mangia beneee


Il ragù napoletano con poco di ricotta nel piatto l'hai assaggiato?Poi la mozzarella di bufala...un orgasmo!


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lasciare a casa i tacchi



no


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè niente tacchi stasera :unhappy:


Vi vedete stasera?

Che bello, divertitevi e resocontateci (con fotine, eh )


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ci scherzare chè vengo veramente
> 
> 
> Grazie View attachment 10096


Quando vuoi fai un fischio!A Napoli ti dimentichi i pensieri...


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il ragù napoletano con poco di ricotta nel piatto l'hai assaggiato?Poi la mozzarella di bufala...un orgasmo!


il ragù mi manca, purtroppo io sono intollerante al pomodoro  è un dramma..

ho assaggiato i calzoni fritti con ricotta bufala e salame... volevo morire lì. 
poi siamo andate vicino alla stazione che c è quel posto che fa tutti i fritti possibili e immaginabili, spinaci, melanzane, palline di pasta..

ho assaggiato la frittata di pasta e la torta rustica salsiccia e friarielli :strepitoso:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vi vedete stasera?
> 
> Che bello, divertitevi e resocontateci (con fotine, eh )


sì, stasera miniraduno romano  grazie!!


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il ragù mi manca, purtroppo io sono intollerante al pomodoro  è un dramma..
> 
> ho assaggiato i calzoni fritti con ricotta bufala e salame... volevo morire lì.
> poi siamo andate vicino alla stazione che c è quel posto che fa tutti i fritti possibili e immaginabili, spinaci, melanzane, palline di pasta..
> ...


Un pezzo di pizza alla scarola (niente pomodoro) e una passeggiata per S.Gregorio Armeno sotto Natale...Inebriante miscuglio tra sapori,odori e immagini...Bei tempi quelli...


----------



## Traccia (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè niente tacchi stasera :unhappy:


tu sei altissimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
invidiaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è molto diverso rispetto allo spronare se ti dico che sei brutto e grasso con disprezzo e mi ha molto sorpreso che nessuno, dico nessuno ha osato dire nulla.
> *al contrario se ora osiamo dire che essere snelle è bello apriti cielo*


Non mi risulta
E' dire io che sono magra sono più fortunata di te che fa aprire il cielo
Io le belle donne le ammiro e le noto. Semplicemente non è quello che mi fa scattare un'invidia
E sul discorso dell'invidia una volta feci un paragone con te ma tu la prendesti malissimo quindi evito di ripetere ma è altamente calzante


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare.forse eri troppo distratta dai magici post di oscuro


Probabile:inlove:


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> tu sei altissimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> invidiaaaaaaaaaa


quanto altissima??


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi risulta
> E' dire io che sono magra sono più fortunata di te che fa aprire il cielo
> Io le belle donne le ammiro e le noto. Semplicemente non è quello che mi fa scattare un'invidia
> E sul discorso dell'invidia una volta feci un paragone con te ma tu la prendesti malissimo quindi evito di ripetere ma è altamente calzante


quoto.
che fortuna è?


----------



## Traccia (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto altissima??


stasera lo scoprirai......


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è molto diverso rispetto allo spronare se ti dico che sei brutto e grasso con disprezzo e mi ha molto sorpreso che nessuno, dico nessuno ha osato dire nulla.
> al contrario se ora osiamo dire che essere snelle è bello apriti cielo


Minni, ma CHE CAZZO STAI DICENDO? Handicappata brutta, è che tu vedi Bender come la mammina che sei in quel cazzo di CERVELLO BACATO che ti ritrovi nella testa. MA TU NON SEI SUA MADRE. E quindi INVECE di cazzosanto cazziarlo, gli scrivi che VA BENE COSI' COM'E' quando invece NO. E non c'entra un cazzo che sia grasso, è che è sì grasso MA LENTO NEL CERVELLO. Capito? Non è questione di essere sovrappeso o no, è che cazzo RAGIONA COL CULO E STA BUTTANDO LA SUA VITA, o i suoi anni migliori, NEL CESSO. Lo capisci o no?


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> stasera lo scoprirai......


aiuto  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aiuto  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


1.73 senza tacchi


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 1.73 senza tacchi


da paura!! te credo che non li metti allora


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da paura!! te credo che non li metti allora


Veramente li porto quasi  sempre [emoji1]


----------



## banshee (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente li porto quasi  sempre [emoji1]


e fai bene  capirai co manco 10 cm superi l'1.80, da paura, lo farei pure io


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente li porto quasi  sempre [emoji1]


me stai a dì che pure stasera me devo portà lo sgabello pè salutatte? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> me stai a dì che pure stasera me devo portà lo sgabello pè salutatte? :rotfl:


uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stark72 (24 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


:amici:


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :amici:


:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Aggiungo anche, Minni merdona, che non è che puoi scrivere che per te l'esteriorità è importante e poi a Bender che sta bene come sta. Oh. Principalmente perchè bene NON CI STA tout-court, e poi perchè cazzo è una vacca. Non nel senso fisico del termine, ma di maturità/carattere. E porca puttana. Io cazzo non definirei balena o ippopotamo o botte qualcuno perchè è grasso, lo definirei MENTECATTO se è stupido. Se uno è sovrappeso o anche grasso ma è lucido, sveglio, simpatico e ci sta cazzo bene, oh, ci STA BENE. Non è questione di grasso o magro. E' l'indole che fa la differenza. E tu a cinquant'anni suonati rincoglionita appresso alle cazzate non lo hai mai capito.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi risulta
> E' dire io che *sono magra sono più fortunata di te *che fa aprire il cielo
> Io le belle donne le ammiro e le noto. Semplicemente non è quello che mi fa scattare un'invidia
> E sul discorso dell'invidia una volta feci un paragone con te ma tu la prendesti malissimo quindi evito di ripetere ma è altamente calzante



"Sono magra e dunque fortunata", è stato detto (in generale). Non "più fortunata di te", che è la tua visione da colei che snella non è (che magari è un milione di volte più bella).


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "*Sono magra e dunque fortunata*", è stato detto (in generale). Non "più fortunata di te", che è la tua visione da colei che snella non è (che magari è un milione di volte più bella).


una frase assurda...
io conosco donne e ragazze molto in carne che porco giuda ladro sono di una bellezza disarmante....


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "Sono magra e dunque fortunata", è stato detto (in generale). Non "più fortunata di te", che è la tua visione da colei che snella non è (che magari è un milione di volte più bella).


Ma fortunata rispetto a chi? E dai oh. Minchia, ti prenderei a calci sulle macchie.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "Sono magra e dunque *fortunata*", è stato detto (in generale). Non "più fortunata di te", che è la tua visione da colei che snella non è (che magari è un milione di volte più bella).




Rispetto a cosa o a chi?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> una frase assurda...
> io conosco donne e ragazze molto in carne che porco giuda ladro sono di una bellezza disarmante....




Caciò, scusa ma non ci hai capito un cazzo di quello che è stato detto finora. E' assurdo il tuo intervento, non la mia frase chè se non la capisci va bene, ma non pretendere di giudicarla.

POSSO DIRE CHE MI PIACCIO MAGRA, CHE MI RITENGO FORTUNATA AD ESSERE COSì COME SONO SENZA SFORZI DI SORTA, CHE MI SENTO BENE COSì E CHE NON VORREI AVERE NEANCHE UN ETTO IN PIù, OPPURE DEVO RENDERE CONTO A QUALCUNO DEL CAZZO CHE PIACE A ME PER ME???



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fortunata rispetto a chi? E dai oh. Minchia, ti prenderei a calci sulle macchie.


Rispetto a tua sorella. A nessuno, in generale. Fortuna per me. Per me. O capisti???


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispetto a cosa o a chi?



Ma state scherzando, vero?  Mi state prendendo per il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Caciò, scusa ma non ci hai capito un cazzo di quello che è stato detto finora. E' assurdo il tuo intervento, non la mia frase chè se non la capisci va bene, ma non pretendere di giudicarla.
> 
> POSSO DIRE CHE MI PIACCIO MAGRA, CHE MI RITENGO FORTUNATA AD ESSERE COSì COME SONO SENZA SFORZI DI SORTA, CHE MI SENTO BENE COSì E CHE NON VORREI AVERE NEANCHE UN ETTO IN PIù, OPPURE DEVO RENDERE CONTO A QUALCUNO DEL CAZZO CHE PIACE A ME PER ME???
> 
> ...


innanzitutto stai bella calmina e l embolo fattelo partire quando e' necessario...io ho letto. e tu sei nel torto marcio.
non sei fortunata per un cazzo. ne tanto meno mi vanterei se fossi in te poiche proprio perche tu dici senza sforzi, non ti sei mica fatta il culo per essere cosi. ringrazia mammeta invece di scrivere stronzate.
e ciao.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Caciò, scusa ma non ci hai capito un cazzo di quello che è stato detto finora. E' assurdo il tuo intervento, non la mia frase chè se non la capisci va bene, ma non pretendere di giudicarla.
> 
> POSSO DIRE CHE MI PIACCIO MAGRA, CHE MI RITENGO FORTUNATA AD ESSERE COSì COME SONO SENZA SFORZI DI SORTA, CHE MI SENTO BENE COSì E CHE NON VORREI AVERE NEANCHE UN ETTO IN PIù, OPPURE DEVO RENDERE CONTO A QUALCUNO DEL CAZZO CHE PIACE A ME PER ME???
> 
> ...


Sei una cazzara. Rispetto a te una sega, perchè:



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quasi chiunque, se riuscisse e se potesse, vorrebbe essere magro, non raccontiamoci cazzate, please.


Non raccontare cazzate.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma state scherzando, vero?  Mi state prendendo per il culo.


Non vedo perchè dovrei
cercavo di capire
Normalmente in generale se mi ritengo fortunata mi ritengo fortunata rispetto a qualcosa o a qualcuno


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> "Sono magra e dunque fortunata", è stato detto (in generale). Non "più fortunata di te", che è la tua visione da colei che snella non è (che magari è un milione di volte più bella).


ma perché saresti fortunata ad essere magra?


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Caciò, scusa ma non ci hai capito un cazzo di quello che è stato detto finora. E' assurdo il tuo intervento, non la mia frase chè se non la capisci va bene, ma non pretendere di giudicarla.
> 
> POSSO DIRE CHE MI PIACCIO MAGRA, CHE MI RITENGO FORTUNATA AD ESSERE COSì COME SONO SENZA SFORZI DI SORTA, CHE MI SENTO BENE COSì E CHE NON VORREI AVERE NEANCHE UN ETTO IN PIù, OPPURE DEVO RENDERE CONTO A QUALCUNO DEL CAZZO CHE PIACE A ME PER ME???
> 
> ...


mary, ma tutto ok? :unhappy:
non è affatto una fortuna essere magri, a meno che non si ritenga una "fortuna" aderire ad un canone estetico eterodiretto.
capirai, che bella fortuna, oh.
è un discorso superficiale, questo è.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> innanzitutto stai bella calmina e l embolo fattelo partire quando e' necessario...io ho letto. e tu sei nel torto marcio.
> non sei fortunata per un cazzo. ne tanto meno mi vanterei se fossi in te poiche proprio perche tu dici senza sforzi, non ti sei mica fatta il culo per essere cosi. ringrazia mammeta invece di scrivere stronzate.
> e ciao.



a) sono in torto rispetto a cosa o a chi?

b) se sono fortunata rispetto alla magrezza lo stabilisco io e non tu;

c) non me ne sono vantata, ho solo constatato;

d) la genetica l'ho già ringraziata (se avessi letto non scriveresti -tu- stronzate senza senso e contraddittorie);

e) ciao pure a te.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei una cazzara. Rispetto a te una sega, perchè:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora, che dappertutto si parli di diete, di dimagrimento, di forma fisica, etc etc etc è una mia illusione? Chiediamo a chiunque, anche qui, ha dei chili in più se ne farebbe a meno oppure se se li terrebbe perchè davvero si piace sovrappeso.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora, che dappertutto si parli di diete, di dimagrimento, di forma fisica, etc etc etc è una mia illusione? Chiediamo a chiunque, anche qui, ha dei chili in più se ne farebbe a meno oppure se se li terrebbe perchè davvero si piace sovrappeso.


Non mi piaccio in sovrappeso
Mi piaccio io. La cogli la differenza?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mary, ma tutto ok? :unhappy:
> non è affatto una fortuna essere magri, a meno che non si ritenga una "fortuna" aderire ad un canone estetico eterodiretto.
> capirai, che bella fortuna, oh.
> è un discorso superficiale, questo è.



Eccoqquà. Mò pure la superficialità, ci mancava. Non è che stiamo parlando di massimi sistemi, stiamo disquisendo più o meno superficialmente e allegramente, di magrezza, grassezza, di sentirsi bene così e colà. Ma perchè cavolo una può dire che sta bene con i suoi chili in più e un'altra non può dire che invece si sente a posto senza? E' il "fortunata" che vi ha depistato mi sa. Io la ritengo una fortuna, per me. Se per te non lo è chissenefrega, scusa.

 E voglio aderire a tutti i canoni eterodiretti e pure indiretti che mi passano per la testa, non capisco qual è il vostro problema a riguardo.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Allora, che dappertutto si parli di diete, di dimagrimento, di forma fisica, etc etc etc è una mia illusione? Chiediamo a chiunque, anche qui, ha dei chili in più se ne farebbe a meno oppure se se li terrebbe perchè davvero si piace sovrappeso.


Ma non puoi usarlo per un discorso sul benessere. È marketing!
È marketing o forse peggio il canone che vogliono imporre di donne con fianchi da efebo con culo da tredicenne e tette da balia


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piaccio in sovrappeso
> Mi piaccio io. La cogli la differenza?



Buon per te.

Io invece mi piaccio magra, è un problema per te?


Piacersi o meno in generale è un altro discorso; qui si stava parlando di fisicità e su quella mi sono espressa.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Buon per te.
> 
> Io invece mi piaccio magra, è un problema per te?
> 
> ...


dimmi allora perche avrei detto una stronzata....perche ti riscriverei le stesse cose di prima anche a questo post


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eccoqquà. Mò pure la superficialità, ci mancava. Non è che stiamo parlando di massimi sistemi, stiamo disquisendo più o meno superficialmente e allegramente, di magrezza, grassezza, di sentirsi bene così e colà. Ma perchè cavolo una può dire che sta bene con i suoi chili in più e un'altra non può dire che invece si sente a posto senza? E' il "fortunata" che vi ha depistato mi sa. Io la ritengo una fortuna, per me. Se per te non lo è chissenefrega, scusa.
> 
> E voglio aderire a tutti i canoni eterodiretti e pure indiretti che mi passano per la testa, non capisco qual è il vostro problema a riguardo.


mary, non mi sembri molto serena nel modo di esprimerti, te lo dico senza polemica.
tu puoi ovviamente scrivere quello che vuoi, se ritengo che quello che stai scrivendo rimandi ad un discorso superficiale te lo scrivo anche io, qual è il problema?
per me sì, è un discorso assai superficiale che si addice ad un adolescente e non ad una donna adulta.
e sì, se la consideri una fortuna è perché sei felice di aderire ad un canone estetico eterodiretto, secondo me.
bah.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma non puoi usarlo per un discorso sul benessere. È marketing!
> È marketing o forse peggio il canone che vogliono imporre di donne con fianchi da efebo con culo da tredicenne e tette da balia


Guarda che io ho esordito proprio facendo il discorso salute e benessere, dunque sfondi una porta aperta da questo punto di vista. 

Giuro che non capisco cosa vi stia passando per il cervello.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Buon per te.
> 
> Io invece mi piaccio magra, è un problema per te?
> 
> ...


Mary guarda che nessuno dice che tu non puoi piacerti così
Ma io ho detto che mi piaccio così, non che sono fortunata perchè non saprei rispetto a cosa e se dicessi che sono fortunata ad esserlo rispetto a te che sei magra, mi metterei un gradino sopra
Sono stata un po' più chiara?
Il percepire che per te essere come me sarebbe una sfortuna a me frega zero ma è indubbio che non è proprio una cosa "simpatica" da dire. Soprattutto in un momento in cui il modello che si pone è una 36/38 e se non lo sei devi avere il carattere per non esserlo e soprattutto devi giustificare perchè non fai una dieta


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

la chiara aveva fatto un bellissimo discorso su questa cosa.


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho esordito proprio facendo il discorso salute e benessere, dunque sfondi una porta aperta da questo punto di vista.
> 
> *Giuro che non capisco cosa vi stia passando per il cervello.*


mary, mi pare che questa discussione non ti veda affatto tranquilla.
ma cosa c'è?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mary, non mi sembri molto serena nel modo di esprimerti, te lo dico senza polemica.
> tu puoi ovviamente scrivere quello che vuoi, se ritengo che quello che stai scrivendo rimandi ad un discorso superficiale te lo scrivo anche io, qual è il problema?
> per me sì, è un discorso assai superficiale che si addice ad un adolescente e non ad una donna adulta.
> e sì, se la consideri una fortuna è perché sei felice di aderire ad un canone estetico eterodiretto, secondo me.
> bah.



Repetita iuvant ma pure stufant. 

Va bene, sono una vecchiazza con la testa di un'adolescente. E tu una scienziata tutta testa che alla fisicità per carità, neanche ci fa caso perchè è così chic fare l'intellettuale de noiarti. Ma eterodiretta sarai tu, scusa.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mary, mi pare che questa discussione non ti veda affatto tranquilla.
> ma cosa c'è?


be...se dici che secondo te sei fortunata per sei magra, automaticamente stai dicendo che secondo te chi non e' magro non e' fortunato. questo puo dare fastidio


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Repetita iuvant ma pure stufant.
> 
> Va bene, sono una vecchiazza con la testa di un'adolescente. E tu una scienziata tutta testa che alla fisicità per carità, neanche ci fa caso perchè è così chic fare l'intellettuale de noiarti. Ma eterodiretta sarai tu, scusa.


sei proprio serenissima eh, mazza che fortuna. :singleeye:
ma perché ti rivolgi in questo modo? siamo semplicemente in disaccordo.


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be...se dici che secondo te sei fortunata per sei magra, automaticamente stai dicendo che secondo te chi non e' magro non e' fortunato. questo puo dare fastidio


infatti non capisco perché si stia incazzando in questo modo lei!
meno male che è magra.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be...se dici che secondo te sei fortunata per sei magra, automaticamente stai dicendo che secondo te chi non e' magro non e' fortunato. questo puo dare fastidio




Ecco qual è il punto, mica ci ero arrivata. Io non ho detto proprio nulla* automaticamente. 

 Automaticamente* avete fatto voi una deduzione alla quale io non ho proprio pensato, tant'è che ho affermato che mi piacciono molto le forme nelle altre donne, ma non sul mio fisico. Piuttosto chiedetevi perchè la vostra deduzione vi ha tanto dato fastidio, io lo farei.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco qual è il punto, mica ci ero arrivata. Io non ho detto proprio nulla* automaticamente.
> 
> Automaticamente* avete fatto voi una deduzione alla quale io non ho proprio pensato, tant'è che ho affermato che mi piacciono molto le forme nelle altre donne, ma non sul mio fisico. Piuttosto chiedetevi perchè la vostra deduzione vi ha tanto dato fastidio, io lo farei.


chemmefrega a me...del fisico poi....un mese peso 41 kg quello dopo 53 kg (sono molto bassina 1.56)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco qual è il punto, mica ci ero arrivata. Io non ho detto proprio nulla* automaticamente.
> 
> Automaticamente* avete fatto voi una deduzione alla quale io non ho proprio pensato, tant'è che ho affermato che mi piacciono molto le forme nelle altre donne, ma non sul mio fisico. Piuttosto chiedetevi perchè la vostra deduzione vi ha tanto dato fastidio, io lo farei.


A me non ha dato fastidio
ho detto che potrebbe dar fastidio a una persona che ha complessi, intanto. E lo confermo
Per la terza volta ti chiedo: fortunata rispetto a cosa o a chi?
E' ovvio che venga automaticamente la deduzione
Ma non capisco perchè ti inalberi davvero


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco qual è il punto, mica ci ero arrivata. Io non ho detto proprio nulla* automaticamente.
> 
> Automaticamente* avete fatto voi una deduzione alla quale io non ho proprio pensato, tant'è che ho affermato che mi piacciono molto le forme nelle altre donne, ma non sul mio fisico. Piuttosto chiedetevi perchè la vostra deduzione vi ha tanto dato fastidio, io lo farei.


A me sembradi aver capito che se tu aumentassi troppo di peso, lo vivresti come un problema. Sul termine fortunata potrebbe essere fraintendibile a meno che tu non intenda dire che hai la fortuna di riuscire a mantenere un normopeso senza grosse rinunce.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti non capisco perché si stia incazzando in questo modo lei!
> meno male che è magra.


sara' questo il prwzzo? magra ma nn serena?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> chemmefrega a me...del fisico poi....un mese peso 41 kg quello dopo 53 kg (sono molto bassina 1.56)



Tutta salute. Un pulpito perfetto dal quale predicare.





Dalida ha detto:


> sei proprio serenissima eh, mazza che fortuna. :singleeye:
> ma perché ti rivolgi in questo modo? siamo semplicemente in disaccordo.



Mi adeguo ai vostri toni, al vostro fare muro compatto contro qualcosa che continuate ad interpretare a cazzo di cane nonostante abbia spiegato a più riprese cosa intendevo. 




Dalida ha detto:


> infatti non capisco perché si stia incazzando in questo modo lei!
> meno male che è magra.:mrgreen:


Queste tue uscite sulla fortuna di essere serenissima etc fanno veramente cagare. A me. Poi se qualcuno ride buon per lui.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tutta salute. Un pulpito perfetto dal quale predicare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho problemi alimentari, cretina.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sara' questo il prwzzo? magra ma nn serena?



Non ti allargare perchè non ne hai il diritto, idiota.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ti allargare perchè non ne hai il diritto, idiota.


non mi allargo certo, anche se lo facessi mi riterrei fortunata lo stesso


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ho problemi alimentari, cretina.



Mi spiace.


Curati però.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Tutta invidia , racchie


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tutta salute. Un pulpito perfetto dal quale predicare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no guarda.
non ci sono muri, mi spiace se ne vedi, può semplicemente accadere che una frase venga considerata una fregnaccia dalla maggioranza, normalmente quando accade a me mi chiedo se casomai mi sono espressa male o che (non devi certo farlo per forza, però, ci mancherebbe).
la mia era solo una battuta per sdrammatizzare, se la prendi in questo modo mi dispiace, ma in questo caso anche relativamente poiché onestamente credo che abbia tu un problema nel "reggere" la discussione, almeno in questo momento, forse perché ti senti accerchiata.
rimane che ad inasprire i toni sei stata tu.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi spiace.
> 
> 
> Curati però.


a me dispiace molto per te. sei un persona davvero triste, nel senso che ti compatisco davvero


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio
> ho detto che potrebbe dar fastidio a una persona che ha complessi, intanto. E lo confermo
> Per la terza volta ti chiedo: fortunata rispetto a cosa o a chi?
> E' ovvio che venga automaticamente la deduzione
> Ma non capisco perchè ti inalberi davvero




Scusami farfalla, ma in questo forum si deve soppesare ogni cacchio di parola che si scrive perchè qualcuno potrebbe risentirsi, avere dei complessi o cosa? Non mi sembra che solitamente scannerizziate ogni post alla ricerca dell'offesa insita perduta... 

Continui  a farmi la stessa domanda perchè vuoi che ti risponda "rispetto a chi ha dei chili in più", ma non è così. Volevo solo dire che mi piaccio così come sono, magra e muscolosa. Magari alla maggior parte della gente farò anche schifo ma io mi sento fortunata ad essere così. Mò lo traduco in creolo haitiano, magari si capisce meglio:


Mwen jis te vle di ke mwen renmen tèt mwen jan mwen menm mwen, mèg ak miskilè


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusami farfalla, ma in questo forum si deve soppesare ogni cacchio di parola che si scrive perchè qualcuno potrebbe risentirsi, avere dei complessi o cosa? *Non mi sembra che solitamente scannerizziate ogni post alla ricerca dell'offesa insita perduta... *
> 
> Continui  a farmi la stessa domanda perchè vuoi che ti risponda "rispetto a chi ha dei chili in più", ma non è così. Volevo solo dire che mi piaccio così come sono, magra e muscolosa. Magari alla maggior parte della gente farò anche schifo ma io mi sento fortunata ad essere così. Mò lo traduco in creolo haitiano, magari si capisce meglio:
> 
> ...


si che lo fa. purtroppo la farfalla qui non ha due pesi e due misure, questo va detto. e' coerente con tutti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me dispiace molto per te. sei un persona davvero triste, nel senso che ti compatisco davvero



Brava. Spreca energie a compatire gli altri.

LP (lasciamo perdere, va).


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusami farfalla, ma in questo forum si deve soppesare ogni cacchio di parola che si scrive perchè qualcuno potrebbe risentirsi, avere dei complessi o cosa? Non mi sembra che solitamente scannerizziate ogni post alla ricerca dell'offesa insita perduta...
> 
> Continui  a farmi la stessa domanda perchè vuoi che ti risponda "rispetto a chi ha dei chili in più", ma non è così. *Volevo solo dire che mi piaccio così come sono, magra e muscolosa*. Magari alla maggior parte della gente farò anche schifo ma io mi sento fortunata ad essere così. Mò lo traduco in creolo haitiano, magari si capisce meglio:
> 
> ...


E fai benissimo. Lo ribasisco
E chi se ne frega di cosa pensa la gente
Credo che il termine fortuna fosse troppo fraintendibile


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary, penso che quello che non ci piaceva nel leggere il tuo intervento è che tutti vorremmo essere magri etc .Molte persone non si pongono il problema. I canoni modaioli di adesso non sono compartiti da tutti.  E come canoni sono molto stretti, non tengono conto della varietà di misure corporature etc che grazie a dio ci sono. 
Io da giovincella ero quasi dieci kili in meno. La mia pancetta tonda(genetica? Qualche intolleranza occullta? Boh) spiccava troppo. Adesso sono più armonica. Più bella davvero. E già allora non ero un grissino eh che ho delle ossa pazzesche.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Aggiungo che si, avere un fisico come il tuo è attualmente molto ambito, la tua fortuna è che è genetico, anche se te lo lavori certamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no guarda.
> non ci sono muri, mi spiace se ne vedi, può semplicemente accadere che una frase venga considerata una fregnaccia dalla maggioranza, normalmente quando accade a me mi chiedo se casomai mi sono espressa male o che (non devi certo farlo per forza, però, ci mancherebbe).


A me sto modo di fare mi sa di viscido non sai quanto.. "Ma sai, io farei, mi chiederei, ma non devi farlo per forza anche tu".  Dopo aver fatto battute di merda. Ma per piacere. Per piacere. Almeno taci. 




Dalida ha detto:


> la mia era solo una battuta per sdrammatizzare, se la prendi in questo modo mi dispiace, ma in questo caso anche relativamente poiché onestamente credo che abbia tu un problema nel "reggere" la discussione, almeno in questo momento, forse perché ti senti accerchiata.
> rimane che ad inasprire i toni sei stata tu.



Dispiacersi, ma relativamente. 'azzo significa. 

Mi pare che la discussione io l'abbia retta, e continui a reggerla (da sola, senza spalle). 

Anche fare battute idiote inasprisce i toni, anche dare della cretina lo fa. Dunque?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me sto modo di fare mi sa di viscido non sai quanto.. "Ma sai, io farei, mi chiederei, ma non devi farlo per forza anche tu".  Dopo aver fatto battute di merda. Ma per piacere. Per piacere. Almeno taci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mo te meno.....cretina, leggi perche ti ho detto cretina...mi dici tutta salute quando io ho disturbi alimentari....
cretina


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mo te meno.....cretina, leggi perche ti ho detto cretina...mi dici tutta salute quando io ho disturbi alimentari....
> cretina


vabe' io pure ma lei non lo può mica sapere.
è un forum!
Mary, tu però  ti arrampichi sugli specchi, spesso,
secondo me per scarsa autostima


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me sto modo di fare mi sa di viscido non sai quanto.. "Ma sai, io farei, mi chiederei, ma non devi farlo per forza anche tu".  Dopo aver fatto battute di merda. Ma per piacere. Per piacere. Almeno taci.
> 
> Dispiacersi, ma relativamente. 'azzo significa.
> 
> ...


è un problema tuo, come ti dicevo.
avessi voluto mandarti a fare in culo o insultarti l'avrei fatto, la battuta era appunto una battuta.
viscido di che? chi cazzo se ne frega?
ti ho risposto fin troppo civilmente per come ti sei posta, infatti non ti ho dato della cretina e ti ho chiesto perché ti stavi incazzando, e tu te ne sei uscita con la scienziata ecc.
vaffanculo dai, alcuni si meritano davvero altri toni.
isterica.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fai benissimo. Lo ribasisco
> E chi se ne frega di cosa pensa la gente
> Credo che il termine fortuna fosse troppo fraintendibile


Ok, grazie per aver cercato di capire ed esserci riuscita 




drusilla ha detto:


> Mary, penso che quello che non ci piaceva nel leggere il tuo intervento è che tutti vorremmo essere magri etc .Molte persone non si pongono il problema. I canoni modaioli di adesso non sono compartiti da tutti.  E come canoni sono molto stretti, non tengono conto della varietà di misure corporature etc che grazie a dio ci sono.
> Io da giovincella ero quasi dieci kili in meno. La mia pancetta tonda(genetica? Qualche intolleranza occullta? Boh) spiccava troppo. Adesso sono più armonica. Più bella davvero. E già allora non ero un grissino eh che ho delle ossa pazzesche.


Io da giovincella avevo lo stesso fisico di adesso e non andava per niente di moda. Non mettevo mai la gonna per via dei polpacci muscolosi di cui mi vergognavo tantissimo, e ricordo come fosse ora una mia compagna di liceo che durante la lezione di educazione fisica mi ridicolizzò davanti a tutti dicendomi che avevo le gambe da calciatore 
Non avrei rinunciato alle mie gare neanche morta per cui la fisicità all'epoca diventò l'ultimo dei miei problemi, le  soddisfazioni erano altre.. Poi le mode sono cambiate e di colpo mi sono ritrovata ad avere polpacci bellissimi :rotfl:, ma erano sempre gli stessi eh, e un fisico "attuale". Siamo tutti così in famiglia, sembra che ci uccidiamo in palestra, ma in realtà non facciamo molto di più che una blanda attività fisica 2-3 volte a settimana. E' una fortuna, non per la bellezza (che non è scontata per niente), ma per l'armonia. Marò che ho detto :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mo te meno.....cretina, leggi perche ti ho detto cretina...mi dici tutta salute quando io ho disturbi alimentari....
> cretina



Scusa, ma io che cazzo ne so che hai disturbi alimentari?

Idiota.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ok, grazie per aver cercato di capire ed esserci riuscita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti senti fortunata perché ti piace il tuo corpo, allora, non perché adesso è di moda.
Io non ho mai avuto un fisico o una faccia "alla moda" anzi totalmente vintage. Da giovane ne soffrivo perché ero molto insicura. Adesso penso sia un mio punto di forza.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> vabe' io pure ma lei non lo può mica sapere.
> è un forum!
> Mary, tu però  ti arrampichi sugli specchi, spesso,
> secondo me per scarsa autostima


Minchia Horny, ma ti sei impazzita pure tu? 

Dai, ditemi che mi state facendo uno scherzo generale e che mi direte tra un po' che sono su scherzi a parte :rotfl:


Cristo santo, mò pure la diagnosi. Ci mancava.




Dalida ha detto:


> è un problema tuo, come ti dicevo.
> *avessi voluto mandarti a fare in culo o insultarti l'avrei fatto*, la battuta era appunto una battuta.
> viscido di che? chi cazzo se ne frega?
> ti ho risposto fin troppo civilmente per come ti sei posta, infatti non ti ho dato della cretina e ti ho chiesto perché ti stavi incazzando, e tu te ne sei uscita con la scienziata ecc.
> ...



Quando si dice la coerenza :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quando si dice la coerenza :rotfl:


la pazienza ha un limite.
e cosa cazzo ridi poi, in questa discussione mi sembri una matta.
spiazzante davvero.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti senti fortunata perché ti piace il tuo corpo, allora, non perché adesso è di moda.



Esatto: mi piaccio così come sono, l'avrò scritto un milione di volte. Mai detto "perchè è di moda"; sono stati gli altri qui a dedurre e controdedurre quel che gli passava nel cervello..


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la pazienza ha un limite.
> e cosa cazzo ridi poi, in questa discussione mi sembri una matta.
> spiazzante davvero.



Rido perchè non sai che pesci prendere nonostante quel popò d'intreccio di mani e piedi in avatar col quale ti barcameni :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Esatto: mi piaccio così come sono, l'avrò scritto un milione di volte. Mai detto "perchè è di moda"; sono stati gli altri qui a dedurre e controdedurre quel che gli passava nel cervello..


Hai scritto: allora secondo voi perché tanti si ammazzano di palestre diete etc
Io ti rispondo: non per salute, ma per rientrare nei canoni estetici di certi (non di tutti). Tu non ti ammazzi a palestra dieta etc, perché sei così. Buon per te perché ti vedi bella. Ma non ti posso dire buon per te perché rientri in quelli canoni, al meno che per te siano importanti.


----------



## Dalida (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Rido perchè non sai che pesci prendere nonostante quel popò d'intreccio di mani e piedi in avatar col quale ti barcameni :rotfl:


ma che pesci dovrei prendere?
per me hai scritto una frase sciocca, poiché non credo che chiunque voglia essere magro, tanto meno ho mai considerato l'essere magri una fortuna.
cosa c'è da aggiungere? ho anche detto che siamo semplicemente in disaccordo.
ribadisco che mi dispiace se la battuta ti ha urtata, ma a mio parere eri fin troppo reattiva da prima, quindi ci vuol poco a farti diventare suscettibile.
mah, alla fine sono fatti tuoi.
ripeto, meriteresti altri toni di risposta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai scritto: allora secondo voi perché tanti si ammazzano di palestre diete etc
> Io ti rispondo: non per salute, ma per rientrare nei canoni estetici di certi (non di tutti). Tu non ti ammazzi a palestra dieta etc, perché sei così. Buon per te perché ti vedi bella. Ma non ti posso dire buon per te perché rientri in quelli canoni, al meno che per te siano importanti.



Sono d'accordo con te: la maggior parte della gente non pensa a valorizzare (semmai) quello che è ma si concentra verso qualcosa che magari non otterrà mai per costituzione e ciò, soprattutto in giovane età, fa dei danni incredibili, complice anche una mentalità adulta spesso non abbastanza "matura" da indirizzare diversamente il desiderio di piacere attraverso il fisico.
Comunque, così per dire e per amore di onestà, non mi vedo bella. Mi piace il mio fisico asciutto ma la bellezza è un'insieme di elementi che non mi riconosco di possedere.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2015)

non ho capito perchè partono sempre i due schieramenti magre/grasse, e nessuno parla mai della "normalità"
una persona di peso nella norma è forse magra? non mi pare, tuttavia di solito viene stranamente considerata magra, boh

comunque sia, credo che secondo me tutti sappiamo quando ci sentiamo bolsi ed appesantiti per i chili in più, o viceversa troppo magri, cioè quando siamo fuori dal nostro personale peso forma...per es. io qualche tempo fa ero dimagrita troppo per lo stress, mangiavo poco e saltavo anche i pasti, i vestiti mi ballavano e mi sentivo a rischio di perdere energie, e quindi mi sono sforzata di recuperare qualche chilo
allo stesso modo quando ho qualche chilo in più della media mi sento pesante, e di conseguenza mangio un po' meno
ma credo che succeda anche a voi, no?


----------



## Tradito? (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Aggiungo che si, avere un fisico come il tuo è attualmente molto ambito, la tua fortuna è che è genetico, anche se te lo lavori certamente.


Nooo !!!!!! hai detto la parola "fortuna"


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io non ho mai avuto un fisico o una faccia "alla moda" anzi totalmente vintage. Da giovane ne soffrivo perché ero molto insicura. Adesso penso sia un mio punto di forza.



Brava 

Eppero' non ti azzardare a dire che sei fortunata ad avere un viso che ti piace che' senno' potresti scatenare una guerra punica ed essere riempita d'insulti


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Brava
> 
> Eppero' non ti azzardare a dire che sei fortunata ad avere un viso che ti piace che' senno' potresti scatenare una guerra punica ed essere riempita d'insulti


Sono fortunata ad avere un viso che a giorni alterni è uno splendore [emoji2]. Mi chiedo quando farà pace con l'altro [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono fortunata ad avere un viso che a giorni alterni è uno splendore [emoji2]. Mi chiedo quando farà pace con l'altro [emoji2] [emoji2]



Tranquilla. Con il passare del tempo è sempre l'altro giorno.:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Con il passare del tempo è sempre l'altro giorno.:rotfl:


Ne sono sicura!! Ahaha


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Brava
> 
> Eppero' non ti azzardare a dire che sei fortunata ad avere un viso che ti piace che' senno' potresti scatenare una guerra punica ed essere riempita d'insulti





in effetti io sono fortunata perchè mi piace molto l'insalata mista, la mangio quasi sempre sia a pranzo che a cena


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito perchè partono sempre i due schieramenti magre/grasse, e nessuno parla mai della "normalità"
> una persona di peso nella norma è forse magra? non mi pare, tuttavia di solito viene stranamente considerata magra, boh
> 
> comunque sia, credo che secondo me tutti sappiamo quando ci sentiamo bolsi ed appesantiti per i chili in più, o viceversa troppo magri, cioè quando siamo fuori dal nostro personale peso forma...per es. io qualche tempo fa ero dimagrita troppo per lo stress, mangiavo poco e saltavo anche i pasti, i vestiti mi ballavano e mi sentivo a rischio di perdere energie, e quindi mi sono sforzata di recuperare qualche chilo
> ...



Ciao

il peso norma, cioè il BMI è solo un punto di rifermento che non tiene in considerazione costituzione ecc. 
Secondo questa norma, io starei proprio bene. Ma se mi vedi sono ben in carne, diciamo. Avendo un'ossatura stretta e essendo esile nell'insieme, infatti otticamente ho qualche kg in più. Sicuramente. Mia sorella invece essendo più larga di corporatura e avendo lo stesso mio peso e altezza, ha tutta un'altra apparizione. Sta benissimo. 

Io ero fissa. Per anni 42 kg. Potevo avere periodi di scorpacciate tra una schifezza e l'altra, ma la bilancia non si smuoveva dai 42 kg. L'unico fattore che incideva sul peso era lo stress. Con troppo stress dimagrivo anche se continuavo a mangiare più che bene. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ti senti fortunata perché ti piace il tuo corpo, allora, non perché adesso è di moda.
> Io non ho mai avuto un fisico o *una faccia "alla moda" anzi totalmente vintage.* Da giovane ne soffrivo perché ero molto insicura. Adesso penso sia un mio punto di forza.


La faccia vintage?


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La faccia vintage?


Eh si, totalmente out of fashion, demodé, antica... e anche un po stagionata[emoji12] [emoji12]
Moda anni trenta


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il peso norma, cioè il BMI è solo un punto di rifermento che non tiene in considerazione costituzione ecc.
> Secondo questa norma, io starei proprio bene. Ma se mi vedi sono ben in carne, diciamo. Avendo un'ossatura stretta e essendo esile nell'insieme, infatti otticamente ho qualche kg in più. Sicuramente. Mia sorella invece essendo più larga di corporatura e avendo lo stesso mio peso e altezza, ha tutta un'altra apparizione. Sta benissimo.
> ...



sì certo, poi c'è da dire anche ad es. che i muscoli pesano di più della massa grassa, tuttavia intendevo dire che secondo me al di là delle tabelle noi sappiamo il nostro peso forma, cioè quello che ci fa sentire bene, ricchi di energie, non appesantiti o non tutt'ossa


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eh si, totalmente out of fashion, demodé, antica... e anche un po stagionata[emoji12] [emoji12]
> Moda anni trenta


Ma perchè esistono facce alla moda?


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè esistono facce alla moda?


Io l'ho sempre creduto...[emoji2]


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre creduto...[emoji2]


...


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

la faccia come il culo è sempre di moda:singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> la faccia come il culo è sempre di moda:singleeye:


Un evergreen [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, poi c'è da dire anche ad es. che i muscoli pesano di più della massa grassa, tuttavia intendevo dire che secondo me al di là delle tabelle noi sappiamo il nostro peso forma, cioè quello che ci fa sentire bene, ricchi di energie, non appesantiti o non tutt'ossa



Ciao

non lo so. Credo che dipende se hai un punto di comparazione. 
Chi è sempre stato in sovrappeso, conosce solo quel sentire e in base a ciò stabilisce quando si sente bene o pesante. Io ero sempre sottopeso. Ma non mi sentivo tutt'ossa. Mi sentivo bene così. Non conoscevo altro. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so. Credo che dipende se hai un punto di comparazione.
> Chi è sempre stato in sovrappeso, conosce solo quel sentire e in base a ciò stabilisce quando si sente bene o pesante. Io ero sempre sottopeso. Ma non mi sentivo tutt'ossa. Mi sentivo bene così. Non conoscevo altro.
> ...


Concordo. Non so quale sia il mio peso forma e credo soprattutto di non averlo mai raggiunto 
Quindi la realtà che vivo è questa e mi ci sento bene


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so. Credo che dipende se hai un punto di comparazione.
> Chi è sempre stato in sovrappeso, conosce solo quel sentire e in base a ciò stabilisce quando si sente bene o pesante. Io ero sempre sottopeso. Ma non mi sentivo tutt'ossa. Mi sentivo bene così. Non conoscevo altro.
> ...



anche questo è vero...per me è facile perchè oscillo di 5/6 chili, ma non per tutti è così


----------



## Horny (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo. Non so quale sia il mio peso forma e credo soprattutto di non averlo mai raggiunto
> Quindi la realtà che vivo è questa e mi ci sento bene


:up:
comunque farfalla, volevo scrivere....
non per toccare aspetti sciocchi e superficiali,
di cui soprattutto ora......
ma insomma, dici sempre stà cosa dei chili di troppo,
ma tu hai un bel fisico, per quel che mi ricordo.
sei molto alta e proporzionata.
non so se tu abbia chili di sovrappeso secondo
tabella medica, ma non sembra, ecco.
(anche se effettivamente non importa....)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> :up:
> comunque farfalla, volevo scrivere....
> non per toccare aspetti sciocchi e superficiali,
> di cui soprattutto ora......
> ...


Mi sa che mi hai guardato poco.. Sono proporzionata è vero ma i kg in più ci sono eccome.


----------



## Horny (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi hai guardato poco.. Sono proporzionata è vero ma i kg in più ci sono eccome.


allora, ammetto che il ricordo è un po' vago perché
non riesco a guardare bene le persone che non conosco.
però mi pare che tu indossassi un vestito...non saprei come
definire...abbastanza modellato sul tuo corpo (scusa ehhh..)
e tutto l'insieme appariva piuttosto slanciato, ecco.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

qui praticamente son tutte balene ed ippopotami che ballano tipo fantasia , il film della disney...le uniche belle e snelle siamo io e fanty ma lei è una nana ed io sono pure alta .
meno male che non sono anche giovane altrimenti ero troppo fortunata


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui praticamente son tutte balene ed* ippopotami che ballano tipo fantasia , il film della disney.*..le uniche belle e snelle siamo io e fanty ma lei è una nana ed io sono pure alta .
> meno male che non sono anche giovane altrimenti ero troppo fortunata



che tra l'altro in quel film hanno una grazia davvero invidiabile!
io me la sogno


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che tra l'altro in quel film hanno una grazia davvero invidiabile!
> io me la sogno


Quindi quando Fanta ha scritto che ho la grazia di un ippopotamo, si riferiva al film ed era un complimento?
Dovrò farle le mie scuse appena riscrive


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi quando Fanta ha scritto che ho la grazia di un ippopotamo, si riferiva al film ed era un complimento?
> Dovrò farle le mie scuse appena riscrive


Sei sempre malpensante!!!


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi quando Fanta ha scritto che ho la grazia di un ippopotamo, si riferiva al film ed* era un complimento?*
> Dovrò farle le mie scuse appena riscrive



secondo me sì, quando ero piccola ne ero incantata
anche adesso
poi arrivavano i coccodrilli con la piuma in testa e il mantello, davvero un balletto bellissimo!


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma non puoi usarlo per un discorso sul benessere. È marketing!
> È marketing o forse peggio il canone che vogliono imporre di donne con fianchi da efebo con culo da tredicenne e tette da balia


Drusi sei un mito!!!! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me sì, quando ero piccola ne ero incantata
> anche adesso
> poi arrivavano i coccodrilli con la piuma in testa e il mantello, davvero un balletto bellissimo!


tutto il film è un capolavoro!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui praticamente son tutte balene ed ippopotami che ballano tipo fantasia , il film della disney...le uniche belle e snelle siamo io e fanty ma lei è una nana ed io sono pure alta .
> meno male che non sono anche giovane altrimenti ero troppo fortunata


Macchè, sei piatta come una tavola da surf ed altrettanto sveglia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, sei piatta come una tavola da surf ed altrettanto sveglia.


ma no, forse la foto che ti ho mandato non era nella giusta prospettiva, aspetto che ne mando un'altra


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto il film è un capolavoro!


bellissimo tra immagini e musica


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, forse la foto che ti ho mandato non era nella giusta prospettiva, aspetto che ne mando un'altra


E mica serve la foto. Se è vero che facevi la mannequin i canonni estetici erano quelli, a meno che non posassi per pubblicità di, che ne so, chimico-sanitarie, tipo busti, fasce, roba così. Che potrebbe pure essere. Magari ti sei arrotondata (appesantita sarebbe il termine. Meglio ancora "appesa") con l'anzianite, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica serve la foto. Se è vero che facevi la mannequin i canonni estetici erano quelli, a meno che non posassi per pubblicità di, che ne so, chimico-sanitarie, tipo busti, fasce, roba così. Che potrebbe pure essere. Magari ti sei arrotondata (appesantita sarebbe il termine. Meglio ancora "appesa") con l'anzianite, ma è un altro discorso.


ok, vuoi quella con la panciera


----------



## ivanl (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, vuoi quella con la panciera


:scared:


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared:


si sa che le belle sono ignorantelle, poi una i in più fa tanto primavera




ps però il treccani la da pure con la i


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sa che le belle sono ignorantelle, poi una i in più fa tanto primavera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beccata!  

Vedo che non sono l'unico che litiga anche con gli accenti......


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> le uniche belle e snelle siamo io e fanty ma lei è una nana ed io sono pure alta .
> meno male che non sono anche giovane altrimenti ero troppo fortunata




Io sono secca, tappa, atettica, vecchia e cornuta. Ho cercato di darmi un tono con la storia della fortuna ma non avete abboccato.

Va bene così


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io sono secca, tappa, atettica, vecchia e cornuta. Ho cercato di darmi un tono con la storia della fortuna ma non avete abboccato.
> 
> Va bene così View attachment 10101


avete?


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete?


Minerva....


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Io sono secca, tappa, atettica, vecchia e cornuta*. Ho cercato di darmi un tono con la storia della fortuna ma non avete abboccato.
> 
> Va bene così View attachment 10101


anche autoironica a ben vedere, il che non guasta mai...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Aprile 2015)

Ho letto tutto 'sto treddì.

Una manica di suscettibili, che vanno dicendo di non essere influenzate dalla moda e poi si incendiano se gli si dice qualcosa sul loro aspetto fisico (per esempio balene spiaggiate, ippopotami, per dire a caso), o se qualcuno, _semplicemente e senza nessuna malizia_, dice di essere contento di essere snello. Vabbè.

_Mens sana in corpore sano_, dicevano i latini. Io sto con loro, e anche i medici seri. 
Esclusi i casi di patologie o cure farmacologiche che provocano ingrassamento per fattori INDOTTI dall'esterno, essere in sovrappeso per me è sintomo di squilibrio interiore. Io, per esempio, sono stata un'adolescente grassa, perché sono stata un'adolescente infelice. 

Penso sempre a Giuliano Ferrara, l'_ateo devoto_, una contraddizione in termini e per me un essere ripugnante e non perché è grasso! 

Penso che il nostro corpo non è qualcosa che ci riveste, ma è lo specchio del nostro benessere e averne cura senza essere maniacali è sintomo di benessere generale.
A me spaventa la percentuale in crescita di persone grasse, di ragazzini e ragazzine grasse. Il corpo umano è fatto per muoversi. E essere agili è una gioia a cui, quando ci si abitua, è impensabile rinunciare. Provare per credere, ma senza diete. Basta avere cura di sé.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto 'sto treddì.
> 
> Una manica di suscettibili, che vanno dicendo di non essere influenzate dalla moda e poi si incendiano se gli si dice qualcosa sul loro aspetto fisico (per esempio balene spiaggiate, ippopotami, per dire a caso), o se qualcuno, _semplicemente e senza nessuna malizia_, dice di essere contento di essere snello. Vabbè.
> 
> ...


Ma perdere un occasione per tacere no eh
Deficiente non hai ancora capito che nessuno è suscettibile al termine balene ma alla falsità delle persone.
Certina vera.
Eri un'adokesxente infelixe sei un'adulta invidiosa della serenità degli altri. Non hai imparato un cazzo dalla vita.
Resta magra agile e stupida.


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto 'sto treddì.
> 
> Una manica di suscettibili, che vanno dicendo di non essere influenzate dalla moda e poi si incendiano se gli si dice qualcosa sul loro aspetto fisico (per esempio balene spiaggiate, ippopotami, per dire a caso), o se qualcuno, _semplicemente e senza nessuna malizia_, dice di essere contento di essere snello. Vabbè.
> 
> ...


Vabbé figlia mia, allora te le cerchi eh.


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto 'sto treddì.
> 
> Una manica di suscettibili, che vanno dicendo di non essere influenzate dalla moda e poi si incendiano se gli si dice qualcosa sul loro aspetto fisico (per esempio balene spiaggiate, ippopotami, per dire a caso), o se qualcuno, _semplicemente e senza nessuna malizia_, dice di essere contento di essere snello. Vabbè.
> 
> ...


niente, inutile... poteva essere un'occasione per riscattarti. 
era meglio se stavi zitta


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbé figlia mia, allora te le cerchi eh.





Simy ha detto:


> niente, inutile... poteva essere un'occasione per riscattarti.
> era meglio se stavi zitta


Dai sta recitando. Non può essere che non si renda conto...ci prende per il culo. Almeno sta volta lo fa in chiaro


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Questo fatto di associare la magrezza con l'eequilibrio interiore non lo capirò mai...E la magrezza(estetica) con la salute...Mah....Fantastica ci sono delle persone magre coi 
trigliceridi a 300 a cui gli viene un infarto e delle persone che tu chiameresti grasse col degli esami a postissimo che campano 100 anni...
La medicina non è  2+2=4 se di salute vogliamo parlare....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Questo fatto di associare la magrezza con l'eequilibrio interiore non lo capirò mai...E la magrezza(estetica) con la salute...Mah....Fantastica ci sono delle persone magre coi
> trigliceridi a 300 a cui gli viene un infarto e delle persone che tu chiameresti grasse col degli esami a postissimo che campano 100 anni...
> La medicina non è  2+2=4 se di salute vogliamo parlare....


Guarda che la medicina e la salute era l'ennesima occasione per ribadire il concetto del famoso mp. 
Perdi tempo anche a spiegarle...meriti un premio


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai sta recitando. Non può essere che non si renda conto...ci prende per il culo. Almeno sta volta lo fa in chiaro


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che la medicina e la salute era l'ennesima occasione per ribadire il concetto del famoso mp.
> Perdi tempo anche a spiegarle...meriti un premio


Madonna che stress....:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

io ero bella anche da bambina, ci tenevo a dirlo


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Questo fatto di associare la magrezza con l'eequilibrio interiore non lo capirò mai...E la magrezza(estetica) con la salute...Mah....Fantastica ci sono delle persone magre coi
> trigliceridi a 300 a cui gli viene un infarto e delle persone che tu chiameresti grasse col degli esami a postissimo che campano 100 anni...
> La medicina non è  2+2=4 se di salute vogliamo parlare....


per amore di verità la Fanta non ha parlato affatto di persone magre, ma di persone snelle, o non grasse
quello che dicevo io circa la "normalità", che non viene mai presa in considerazione, strana questa cosa, c'è un sacco di gente di peso normale, basta guardarsi in giro: non è che vedi così tante costole fuori e scapole aguzze o al contrario ciccia ovunque
mi pare che ad es. la media italiana dei sovrappeso sia circa il 25%, mettiamo che i sottopeso siano anche meno (non siamo un Paese in cui si muore di fame), rimarrebbe più della metà della popolazione di peso normale


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> per amore di verità la Fanta non ha parlato affatto di persone magre, ma di persone snelle, o non grasse
> quello che dicevo io circa la "normalità", che non viene mai presa in considerazione, strana questa cosa, c'è un sacco di gente di peso normale, basta guardarsi in giro: non è che vedi così tante costole fuori e scapole aguzze o al contrario ciccia ovunque
> mi pare che ad es. la media italiana dei sovrappeso sia circa il 25%, mettiamo che i sottopeso siano anche meno (non siamo un Paese in cui si muore di fame), rimarrebbe più della metà della popolazione di peso normale


E chi te l'ha accusata?Sto rispondendo in base a ciò che ha scritto....Associare i chili in piu con un disagio psicologico mi pare una generalizzazione....


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero bella anche da bambina, ci tenevo a dirlo


Io invece no e ci tenevo a precisarlo.


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E chi te l'ha accusata?Sto rispondendo in base a ciò che ha scritto....Associare i chili in piu con un disagio psicologico mi pare una generalizzazione....



prima hai scritto 3 volte la parola magrezza...boh avrò capito male

comunque nessuno risponde mai riguardo al normopeso, sempre 'sta contrapposizione magri/grassi


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> prima hai scritto 3 volte la parola magrezza...boh avrò capito male
> 
> comunque nessuno risponde mai riguardo al normopeso, sempre 'sta contrapposizione magri/grassi


Di normopeso si è parlato invece....ma non ci avrai fatto caso.Che poi snello(utilizzato da Fantastica) è  sinonimo di magro...ma se vogliamo giocare le parole...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> prima hai scritto 3 volte la parola magrezza...boh avrò capito male
> 
> comunque nessuno risponde mai riguardo al normopeso, sempre 'sta contrapposizione magri/grassi


ma forse perché normale, in sovrappeso, magre secondo me ognuno sta bene come si sente.
È quando una delle tre divent discriminate che nasce il problema.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

sovrappeso o sottopeso nella logica non costituiscono armonia psicofisica.


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sovrappeso o sottopeso nella logica non costituiscono armonia psicofisica.


Appunto...io son stata sottopeso è di armonia psicofisica neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

poi una cosa è il riferimento generale, un'altra prendere in esame soggetto per soggetto , struttura ossea , indice di massa grassa etc.
penso che esista un peso ideale per ognuno e se si riesce a stare in quel range forse si sta meglio in tutti i sensi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sovrappeso o sottopeso nella logica non costituiscono armonia psicofisica.


Io mi sento armonica


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sento armonica


io piffero


----------



## Eratò (28 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi una cosa è il riferimento generale, un'altra prendere in esame soggetto per soggetto , struttura ossea , indice di massa grassa etc.
> penso che esista un peso ideale per ognuno e se si riesce a stare in quel range forse si sta meglio in tutti i sensi


Infatti esistono degli esami strumentali per stabilirlo come l'impedenziometria e lo stesso peso in persone di uguale altezza può essere considerato diversamente normopeso o sovvrapeso....Normopeso non è un numero specifico ma un range come hai ben detto.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Poi ci sono persone con un peso normale ma che soffrono di bulimia...quindi l'associazione equilibrio mentale-peso normale non è una costante...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2015)

Mi dico d'accordo con fantastica sul fatto che dovrebbe esserci armonia fra ciò che siamo dentro e il nostro corpo.
Che non ha a che fare con l'essere magri o grassi però.
Ho visto donne magre o in peso forma con posture orribili che riflettono sofferenza e/o disagio. Personalmente cerco di curare la mobilità e l'elasticità del mio corpo.


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2015)

Per dimagrire....

bisogna incominciare a correre.

per stare meglio con se stessi,

anche.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

secondo me l'armonia ha poco a che fare col peso e molto con la bellezza, nel senso che l'occhio coglie proporzione e regolarità

invece una persona normopeso può essere sproporzionata, ad es. col culo basso e le gambe corte, o con la parte superiore abbondante e le gambe secche

oppure una donna sovrappeso, se è a forma di anfora, cioè col punto vita che si restringe, può essere armonica
se invece è a forma di mela, cioè con le spalle large, tanto seno, senza punto vita, col culo piatto e le gambe secche, non è armonica

anche gli atleti a livello agonistico, che dovrebbero essere il non plus ultra della forma fisica, a volte hanno fisici sproporzionati, ad es. le nuotatrici, le ginnaste di artistica, le ballerine di danza classica, le culturiste...
non so come diventerà Bender


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti esistono degli esami strumentali *per stabilirlo come l'impedenziometria *e lo stesso peso in persone di uguale altezza può essere considerato diversamente normopeso o sovvrapeso....Normopeso non è un numero specifico ma un range come hai ben detto.


infatti è l'unico strumento con una buona attendibilità... insieme ad un normale metro da sarta per il girovita. La bilancia normale serve a poco.
A me pare chiaro che per la salute stare in un range di peso è la cosa migliore... prescindendo da qualunque valutazione estetica. Basta pensare che problemi terribili come il diabete, l'ictus, l'infarto, lo stesso cancro sono statisticamente associate a problemi di forte sovrappeso.
Lascerei proprio da parte invece, i discorsi psicologici. A parte casi evidenti, è assurdo fare facili correlazioni tra fisicità e eventuali disagi mentali. Conosco persone grasse felici e magre schizzate, e viceversa.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Per dimagrire....
> 
> bisogna incominciare a correre.
> 
> ...


parole sante.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Per dimagrire....
> 
> bisogna incominciare a correre.
> 
> ...



Per dimagrire bisogna praticare una attività aerobica che si confaccia col proprio fisico, l'età, l'abitudine al movimento etc, non necessariamente correre. Anche camminare per 30/40 minuti può fare molto, anzi è preferibile, secondo me, se non si è avvezzi. Di gente distrutta dalla corsa iniziata a praticare da adulti ce n'è tanta in giro: ginocchia, anche e caviglie sfasciate a go go. 

A me poi non piace il fisico di chi corre e basta, lo trovo disarmonico. Però hai ragione sul benessere che una sana attività motoria procura. Muoversi, muoversi, muoversi e non solo per dimagrire (se lo si desidera), ma per stare bene anche di coccia


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti è l'unico strumento con una buona attendibilità... insieme ad un normale metro da sarta per il girovita. La bilancia normale serve a poco.
> A me pare chiaro che per la salute stare in un range di peso è la cosa migliore... prescindendo da qualunque valutazione estetica. Basta pensare che problemi terribili come il diabete, l'ictus, l'infarto,* lo stesso cancro *sono statisticamente associate a problemi di forte sovrappeso.
> Lascerei proprio da parte invece, i discorsi psicologici. A parte casi evidenti, è assurdo fare facili correlazioni tra fisicità e eventuali disagi mentali. Conosco persone grasse felici e magre schizzate, e viceversa.


a questo proposito  pare che la massa grassa sia una sorta di benzina per le cellule cancerogene, e che ci siano alcune diete che riescono a fermare i tumori, a non farli peggiorare


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> , lo stesso cancro sono statisticamente associate a problemi di forte sovrappeso


No


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per dimagrire bisogna praticare una attività aerobica che si confaccia col proprio fisico, l'età, l'abitudine al movimento etc, non necessariamente correre. Anche camminare per 30/40 minuti può fare molto, anzi è preferibile, secondo me, se non si è avvezzi. Di gente distrutta dalla corsa iniziata a praticare da adulti ce n'è tanta in giro: ginocchia, anche e caviglie sfasciate a go go.
> 
> A me poi non piace il fisico di chi corre e basta, lo trovo disarmonico. Però hai ragione sul benessere che una sana attività motoria procura. Muoversi, muoversi, muoversi e non solo per dimagrire (se lo si desidera), ma per stare bene anche di coccia


si deve cominciare con un programma adeguato... ci sono tabelle che tanti che non hanno mai  corso non seguono. Un sovrappeso non deve cominciare a correre, deve cominciare con una dieta e la camminata veloce. Quando ha perso un po' di chili può iniziare ad alternare qualche minuto di corsetta lenta alla camminata. Pina pianino poi si allunga il periodo di corsa. 
Se si ha pazienza, le caviglie e le ginocchia non saltano. Semmai il vero problema è il tendine d'achille.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No


Si


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si


Contento tu se ci credi...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Contento tu se ci credi...


Contenta tu se non ci credi...


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si deve cominciare con un programma adeguato... ci sono tabelle che tanti che non hanno mai  corso non seguono. Un sovrappeso non deve cominciare a correre, deve cominciare con una dieta e la camminata veloce. Quando ha perso un po' di chili può iniziare ad alternare qualche minuto di corsetta lenta alla camminata. Pina pianino poi si allunga il periodo di corsa.
> Se si ha pazienza, le caviglie e le ginocchia non saltano. Semmai il vero problema è il tendine d'achille.


mi pare che chi ha avuto infarti abbia poi un programma di corsa da seguire giornalmente


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Contento tu se ci credi...



anche il prof. Berrino del centro tumori di Milano, per es.
insegna anche a cucinare


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

purtroppo ho dovuto constatare che in buona percentuale ildiscorso cancro è dovuto alla genetica e alla sfiga


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare che chi ha avuto infarti abbia poi un programma di corsa da seguire giornalmente


Si, mio fratello lavora anche con queste persone, stabilisce programmi di recupero per chi ha avuto questi problemi... l'attività fisica (anche la corsa) in molti casi può essere consigliata. Chiaramente va monitorato tutto con estrema precisione.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> purtroppo *ho dovuto constatare che in buona percentuale ildiscorso cancro è dovuto alla genetica *e alla sfiga


Vero... però noi possiamo almeno tenere a bada le concause.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

Sicuramente incide ma Purtroppo per me ho perso amici in questi anni. Tutti normopeso tutti sportivi. Infarti aneurisma e  cancro.
Dopodichè non dico che non sia vero anzi ma anche la sfiga fa la sua parte. E se ne facciamo una questione di salute capisco tutto.
Peccato che come sempre le persone intelligenti ne parlano in questi termini gli imbecilli ne parlano in termini di balene ippopotami e disturbi psicofisici. E qui la chiudo perché mi sembra evidente il rilancio di Fantastica e mon perdo più tempo con una deficiente simile


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me l'armonia ha poco a che fare col peso e molto con la bellezza, nel senso che l'occhio coglie proporzione e regolarità
> 
> invece una persona normopeso può essere sproporzionata, ad es. col culo basso e le gambe corte, o con la parte superiore abbondante e le gambe secche
> 
> ...


Sono d'acordo con te. Io ne faccio solo una questione di gusto personale 

Per esempio a me piace il fisico delle ballerine 



Nobody ha detto:


> si deve cominciare con un programma adeguato... ci sono tabelle che tanti che non hanno mai  corso non seguono. Un sovrappeso non deve cominciare a correre, deve cominciare con una dieta e la camminata veloce. Quando ha perso un po' di chili può iniziare ad alternare qualche minuto di corsetta lenta alla camminata. Pina pianino poi si allunga il periodo di corsa.
> Se si ha pazienza, le caviglie e le ginocchia non saltano. Semmai il vero problema è il tendine d'achille.


Si. 

Il tendine d'Achille spesso salta  agli ex calciatori durante la partita di calcetto del venerdi sera


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero... però noi possiamo almeno tenere a bada le concause.


ho perso un po' quest'idea quando mio cognato che ha passato la vita a nutrirsi e comportarsi senza mai sgarrare avendo perso i genitori per cancro è morto per tumore al colon


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Sarebbe da dividere per tipi di cancro. Che ha a che vedere sembra con processi infiammatori che possono avere i normopeso. 
Colon: alimentazione. Non peso. 
Altri: tabacco, metalli pesanti etc.
Sembra anche virus (papilloma per esempio)
E soprattutto: familiarità, ergo genetica


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente incide ma Purtroppo per me ho perso amici in questi anni. Tutti normopeso tutti sportivi. Infarti aneurisma e  cancro.
> Dopodichè non dico che non sia vero anzi ma anche la sfiga fa la sua parte. E se ne facciamo una questione di salute capisco tutto.
> Peccato che come sempre le persone intelligenti ne parlano in questi termini gli imbecilli ne parlano in termini di balene ippopotami e disturbi psicofisici. E qui la chiudo perché mi sembra evidente il rilancio di Fantastica e mon perdo più tempo con una deficiente simile


Anche io purtroppo ho perso persone vicine così... una mia cara amica era vegetariana, campionessa italiana di judo. Portata via da un tumore al colon.
Ma statisticamente devi guardare i grandi numeri, quelli non mentono.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho perso un po' quest'idea quando mio cognato che ha passato la vita a nutrirsi e comportarsi senza mai sgarrare avendo perso i genitori per cancro è morto per tumore al colon



Non si può prevedere tutto, purtroppo, ma uno stile di vita sano aiuta parecchio, anche in termini di benessere spicciolo e tangibile.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono d'acordo con te. Io ne faccio solo una questione di gusto personale
> 
> Per esempio a me piace il fisico delle ballerine
> 
> ...


é un vero bastardo... puoi usare l'arnica, il ghiaccio, i massaggi, lo streaching. Niente da fare.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Non si può prevedere tutto,* purtroppo, ma uno stile di vita sano aiuta parecchio, anche in termini di benessere spicciolo e tangibile.



hai letto della Jolie che si è fatta operare preventivamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai letto della Jolie che si è fatta operare preventivamente?


Bè sì, magari uno preventivamente si fa asportare il colon. Non si sa mai.


----------



## Homer (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai letto della Jolie che si è fatta operare preventivamente?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, magari uno preventivamente si fa asportare il colon. Non si sa mai.



Ecco perchè certe persone si sentono "vuote dentro"...


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai letto della Jolie che si è fatta operare preventivamente?




Si, gran donna


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, magari uno preventivamente si fa asportare il colon. Non si sa mai.


senza colon si vive maluccio, senza tette e utero no :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai letto della Jolie che si è fatta operare preventivamente?


Lo trovo allucinante e anche poco rispettoso verso chi con un cancro è costretta a certe asportazioni che ti ditruggono psicologicamente


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, gran donna



boh...possibile che sapendo di essere a rischio non ci siano esami preventivi da fare, anche tutti i santi giorni?

comunque sia io non lo avrei divulgato...


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare che chi ha avuto infarti abbia poi un programma di corsa da seguire giornalmente


Corsa no.Camminata a passo sostenuto si.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, gran donna


Il parere del giorno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh...possibile che sapendo di essere a rischio non ci siano esami preventivi da fare, anche tutti i santi giorni?
> 
> comunque sia io non lo avrei divulgato...



Vabbuo', ma mo' che ne possiamo sapere noi del perché abbia fatto una scelta del genere e del perche' abbia anche voluto divulgare la cosa. A me lei piace assai a prescindere.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il parere del giorno.



Levati.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Levati.


Non copiare.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Corsa no.Camminata a passo sostenuto si.


c'è quel film così delizioso di albanese e kim rossi stewart dove due malati cardiaci fanno amicizia e tra le altre cose caminano insieme
molto carino (kim:singleeye


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

stuart:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è quel film così delizioso di albanese e kim rossi stewart dove due malati cardiaci fanno amicizia e tra le altre cose caminano insieme
> molto carino (kim:singleeye


Magnifico film! Comunque a seconda della gravità dei casi, con grande pazienza e controlli frequenti ed accurati, dopo un certo tempo si può pure riprendere a correre. Diventa fondamentale monitorare costantemente le pulsazioni per tenerle dentro un certo range.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è quel film così delizioso di albanese e kim rossi stewart dove due malati cardiaci fanno amicizia e tra le altre cose caminano insieme
> molto carino (kim:singleeye


Meglio Avengers 2 con Ultron (non Zod) che sparge morte e distruzione ovunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti è l'unico strumento con una buona attendibilità... insieme ad un normale metro da sarta per il girovita. La bilancia normale serve a poco.
> A me pare chiaro che per la salute stare in un range di peso è la cosa migliore... prescindendo da qualunque valutazione estetica. Basta pensare che problemi terribili come il diabete, l'ictus, l'infarto, lo stesso cancro sono statisticamente associate a problemi di forte sovrappeso.
> Lascerei proprio da parte invece, i discorsi psicologici. A parte casi evidenti, è assurdo fare facili correlazioni tra fisicità e eventuali disagi mentali. Conosco persone grasse felici e magre schizzate, e viceversa.


Per le malattie citate sarebbe importante non accumulare adipe nel giro vita. il grasso che si accumula nell'addome funge da organo dannoso per la salute. Per evitare sarebbe opportuno mangiare solo cibi integrali, evitare se possibile carne rossa e limitare ai minimi termini carne bianca, evitare latte e latticini, assumere legumi e verdure ogni giorno e possibilmente  30 grammi di frutta secca.unico condimento  consentito  evo.  Mangiare pesce soprattutto  se pesce azzurro. Evitare zuccheri semplici e mangiare una porzione di frutta al giorno. Usare spezie, la curcuma per esempio è un potente antinfiammatorio.  Una buona alimentazione è importante se si vuole mantenere una salute discreta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

perché sei così romantico, amabile, signorile, gentile , educato , complimentoso ?mi riviene da piangere





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio Avengers 2 con Ultron (non Zod) che sparge morte e distruzione ovunque.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Magnifico film! Comunque a seconda della gravità dei casi, con grande pazienza e controlli frequenti ed accurati, dopo un certo tempo si può pure riprendere a correre. Diventa fondamentale monitorare costantemente le pulsazioni per tenerle dentro un certo range.


In molti casi,a seconda della compromissione miocardica e l'eventuale inizio di una dilatazione delle camere cardiache,è controindicato il test fa sforzo...Figuriamoci mettersi a correre...L'attività fisica moderata ma costante è sempre preferibile nei cardiopatici...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché sei così romantico, amabile, signorile, gentile , educato , complimentoso ?mi riviene da piangere


Sono per il cinema di qualità.


----------



## Ecate (29 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo trovo allucinante e anche poco rispettoso verso chi con un cancro è costretta a certe asportazioni che ti ditruggono psicologicamente


No, con il problema della Jolie si fa così


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In molti casi,a seconda della compromissione miocardica e l'eventuale inizio di una dilatazione delle camere cardiache,è controindicato il test fa sforzo...Figuriamoci mettersi a correre...L'attività fisica moderata ma costante è sempre preferibile nei cardiopatici...


Infatti dipende da caso a caso. Poi correre è assolutamente generico. Lo sforzo cardiaco può essere più elevato in una persona che arriva impreparata ad una camminata veloce, che in una corsa blanda sotto ritmo. Ad ogni modo un'attività aerobica moderata, sotto stretto controllo, in diversi casi è consigliata.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, con il problema della Jolie si fa così


Comunque impressionante. Mutilarsi da sani, intendo. Poi per carità, se la statistica ti va contro, posso capire che si decida di eliminare qualunque rischio.


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque impressionante. Mutilarsi da sani, intendo. Poi per carità, se la statistica ti va contro, posso capire che si decida di eliminare qualunque rischio.


Io non conosco i meccanismi che portano ad ammalarsi di certe patologie...ma ho la sensazione che se a livello genetico si è portati allora anche la mutilazione serva a poco. Ovvero, se non ti prende lì verrà altrove.


----------



## Ecate (29 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque impressionante. Mutilarsi da sani, intendo. Poi per carità, se la statistica ti va contro, posso capire che si decida di eliminare qualunque rischio.


Vero
È comunque una cosa triste
credo che l'intento di rendere pubblica questa cosa fosse togliere il tabù della menopausa chirurgica e della mastectomia, che sono psicologicamente devastanti ma talvolta necessarie per salvaguardare la salute 
"Anche una bellissima donna come la Jolie ha accettato la menopausa chirurgica pur di ridurre al massimo il rischio di tumore al seno e all'ovaio"
la stampa ha comunque fallito nella missione e la rete come sempre ha fatto peggio


----------



## Ecate (29 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco i meccanismi che portano ad ammalarsi di certe patologie...ma ho la sensazione che se a livello genetico si è portati allora anche la mutilazione serva a poco. Ovvero, se non ti prende lì verrà altrove.


Questa mutazione colpisce lì
si cerca di capire il perché 
si cerca di capire se colpisca un pochino anche altrove
ma con queste mutazioni il cancro viene lì


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questa mutazione colpisce lì
> si cerca di capire il perché
> si cerca di capire se colpisca un pochino anche altrove
> ma con queste mutazioni il cancro viene lì


Sì sì lo so, ma non sappiamo nemmeno se una mutilazione totale preventiva possa servire.
Il corpo umano è assurdo...


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non copiare.


Scansati.
Spostati.
Dileguati.

Vaporizzati.

Va meglio così, signor dententore di copyright su locuzioni di uso planetario?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco i meccanismi che portano ad ammalarsi di certe patologie...ma ho la sensazione che se a livello genetico si è portati allora anche la mutilazione serva a poco. Ovvero, se non ti prende lì verrà altrove.


anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco i meccanismi che portano ad ammalarsi di certe patologie...ma ho la sensazione che se a livello genetico si è portati allora anche la mutilazione serva a poco. Ovvero, se non ti prende lì verrà altrove.


I geni Brca 1 e 2 sono geni strettamente associati al tumore della mammella e dell'ovaio perche controllano la proliferazione di quelle cellule.Comportano un 50%di possibilita di ammalarsi di tumore del seno in età giovane (40-50 anni) e un 70% a 70 anni....Spesso si osserva una storia familiare per questi tumori.Di base se la storia familiare risulta positiva nei parenti di primo grado si esegue uno specifico protocollo di screening ma non l'esportazione preventiva.Fino a oggi questi geni non sono stati associati ad altri tumori....Inoltre l'associazione specifici geni-tumori non è  valida solo per la mammella e l'ovaio ma anche altri organi....


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Leggevo della recente pubblicazione di uno studio:

http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2015/01/02/due-tumori-su-tre-dipendono-dalla-sfortuna-_n_6405958.html

Mi sembra interessante, e direi che anche l'esperienza di molti di noi inclina a questa conclusione.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Leggevo della recente pubblicazione di uno studio:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2015/01/02/due-tumori-su-tre-dipendono-dalla-sfortuna-_n_6405958.html
> 
> Mi sembra interessante, e direi che anche l'esperienza di molti di noi inclina a questa conclusione.


Ma il cancro ha una patogenesi multifattoriale in tutti i casi eh?Infatti non tutti quelli che son positivi ai sudetti geni per forza svilupperanno un tumore in futuro.Si hanno questi geni chiamati proto-oncogeni,dei fattori in parte conosciuti chiamati "di rischio(es.fumo) e in parte sconosciuti(spesso si parla di virus della famiglia degli Herpes) interagiscono con questi geni trasformandoli in oncogeni e da li parte il tumore....Non è chiarissimo tutto neanche in oncologia e soprattutto in alcuni tipi di tumore.Ma di progressi nella ricerca e nella terapia son stati fatti tanti.Basta pensare al linfoma di cui oggi si può guarire del tutto e alla leucemia linfoblastica acuta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il cancro ha una patogenesi multifattoriale in tutti i casi eh?Infatti non tutti quelli che son positivi ai sudetti geni per forza svilupperanno un tumore in futuro.Si hanno questi geni chiamati proto-oncogeni,dei fattori in parte conosciuti chiamati "di rischio(es.fumo) e in parte sconosciuti(spesso si parla di virus della famiglia degli Herpes) interagiscono con questi geni trasformandoli in oncogeni e da li parte il tumore....Non è chiarissimo tutto neanche in oncologia e soprattutto in alcuni tipi di tumore.Ma di progressi nella ricerca e nella terapia son stati fatti tanti.Basta pensare al linfoma di cui oggi si può guarire del tutto e alla leucemia linfoblastica acuta.


e speriamo si vada ancora molto avanti


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e speriamo si vada ancora molto avanti


Bisogna investire sulla ricerca...L'Italia ha un grosso merito in queste  scoperte.Moltissimi degli studi fatti in questo settore sono stati fatti nelle università Italiane grazie a ricercatori spesso sottopagati.E questo non solo nel campo del oncologia...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bisogna investire sulla ricerca...L'Italia ha un grosso merito in queste  scoperte.Moltissimi degli studi fatti in questo settore sono stati fatti nelle università Italiane grazie a ricercatori spesso sottopagati.E questo non solo nel campo del oncologia...


Vero. Troppo spesso sottovalutiamo il nostro Paese invece di sottolineare i meriti. Quello che dici è uno; un altro è l'essere il solo Paese che combatte davvero le organizzazioni criminali, checché se ne pensi. Abbiamo la migliore polizia specializzata nel mondo sui fatti di mafia.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. Troppo spesso sottovalutiamo il nostro Paese invece di sottolineare i meriti. Quello che dici è uno; un altro è l'essere il solo Paese che combatte davvero le organizzazioni criminali, checché se ne pensi. Abbiamo la migliore polizia specializzata nel mondo sui fatti di mafia.


Si.Un po' di sano orgoglio nazionale agli Italiani non farebbe male....


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. Troppo spesso sottovalutiamo il nostro Paese invece di sottolineare i meriti. Quello che dici è uno; un altro è l'essere il solo Paese che combatte davvero le organizzazioni criminali, checché se ne pensi. Abbiamo la migliore polizia specializzata nel mondo sui fatti di mafia.



A parte casi isolati di cellule funzionanti in tutti i campi, per me c'è poco da salvare in questo paese (p minuscola). Abbiamo infinite potenzialità nei settori più disparati e ce le giochiamo per esempio con la corruzione intesa nel senso più ampio possibile. L'essere furbetti o furboni nel dna  penalizza non poco la povera parte sana perfino tacciata di dabbenaggine e/o pollaggine.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A parte casi isolati di cellule funzionanti in tutti i campi, per me c'è poco da salvare in questo paese (p minuscola). Abbiamo infinite potenzialità nei settori più disparati e ce le giochiamo per esempio con la corruzione intesa nel senso più ampio possibile. L'essere furbetti o furboni nel dna  penalizza non poco la povera parte sana perfino tacciata di dabbenaggine e/o pollaggine.


Comprendo bene il tuo disagio, lo si prova in tanti e molto spesso e per ragioni molto evidenti e incontestabili. Tuttavia, non è col lamento, la rassegnazione o la rabbia che si cambia. Penso solo che se qualche buona notizia, se qualche rilievo meritato fosse dato a certe vere eccellenze, se a tutti fosse più soesso segnalato ciò che funziona invece che ciò che non funziona, avremmo più entusiasmo, più voglia, più speranza. Il punto è che sui lamenti, i problemi, le rabbie e le insoddisfazioni dei cittadini sono in troppi a farci soldi e facili, facilissime campagne elettorali...


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il punto è che sui lamenti, i problemi, le rabbie e le insoddisfazioni dei cittadini sono in troppi a farci soldi e facili, facilissime campagne elettorali...



Il punto vero è che tutti si lamentano, ma che quasi nessuno nel suo piccolo, quando nessuno lo guarda, fa la sua parte di persona onesta. Per se stesso. 

Siamo il popolo delle persone che pure quando hanno torto marcio devono baccagliare cercando un pretesto per prendersela con qualcun altro, siamo il popolo che "io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo", siamo il popolo delle mamme che scrivono ai giornali per gridare a tutti che i figlioletti bulli "so ragazzi" e non meritavano la sospensione a scuola, siamo il popolo che parcheggia nei posti riservati ai disabili e se glielo fai notare ti mandano affanculo perchè non sono cazzi tuoi, siamo il popolo delle persone che ti passano davanti a qualsiasi fila in qualsiasi posto se solo ti sei distratto un attimo, siamo il popolo misero che anche di fronte a centinaia di morti disperati dice che questa è casa sua, siamo il popolo che costringe le menti più belle, per la cui formazione si sono spesi fiumi di denaro pubblico, a mostrare quanto valgono fuori dai confini nazionai, siamo un popolo di merda. Opinione personale, s'intende.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tuttavia, non è col lamento, la rassegnazione o la rabbia che si cambia. Penso solo che se qualche buona notizia, se qualche rilievo meritato fosse dato a certe vere eccellenze, se a tutti fosse più soesso segnalato ciò che funziona invece che ciò che non funziona, avremmo più entusiasmo, più voglia, più speranza.


Ciò che funziona non dovrebbe avere la necessità di essere segnalato, dovrebbe essere la norma. I medici sono pagati per fare al meglio il loro lavoro, così come i dipendenti delle pubbliche amministrazioni, gli insegnanti, gli infermieri, i carpentieri, i poliziotti, le guardie forestali etc etc. Le vere eccellenze sono coloro che senza troppi proclami si guadagano lo stipendio, e può essere anche una bidella o uno spazzino, ma ormai è solo una libera scelta chè tanto, se si vuole, tutto si può eludere col pressappochismo dilagante in ogni settore. E ai giovani, fin da bambini, si insegnano le vie più facili (lo vedo perfino nello sport) da subito; la strada del sacrificio, del sudore per guadagnarsi qualcosa è una sconosciuta. Mettiamogli in mano l'iphone da 700 euro a 8/10 anni e poi lamentiamoci che fanno foto sconce, video nei cessi delle bambine e che li mettono in rete. Ma cosa cacchio pensano che ci faccia un bambino con uno strumento tanto potente? Vabbuò, stiamo deragliando forte, ma personalmente sono piuttosto disillusa riguardo un cambiamento serio dello stato di cose attuale. Vedo i bambini, i giovani, e osservo i loro genitori; non saprei proprio dove appoggiare un filo di speranza..


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il punto vero è che tutti si lamentano, ma che quasi nessuno nel suo piccolo, quando nessuno lo guarda, fa la sua parte di persona onesta. Per se stesso.
> 
> Siamo il popolo delle persone che pure quando hanno torto marcio devono baccagliare cercando un pretesto per prendersela con qualcun altro, siamo il popolo che "io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo", siamo il popolo delle mamme che scrivono ai giornali per gridare a tutti che i figlioletti bulli "so ragazzi" e non meritavano la sospensione a scuola, siamo il popolo che parcheggia nei posti riservati ai disabili e se glielo fai notare ti mandano affanculo perchè non sono cazzi tuoi, siamo il popolo delle persone che ti passano davanti a qualsiasi fila in qualsiasi posto se solo ti sei distratto un attimo, siamo il popolo misero che anche di fronte a centinaia di morti disperati dice che questa è casa sua, siamo il popolo che costringe le menti più belle, per la cui formazione si sono spesi fiumi di denaro pubblico, a mostrare quanto valgono fuori dai confini nazionai, siamo un popolo di merda. Opinione personale, s'intende.


Tutto vero. E' probabile che siamo almeno in due a fare ciascuna la sua parte.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto vero. E' probabile che siamo almeno in due a fare ciascuna la sua parte.



Ti sfido a trovare qualcuno, qui o nella vita reale, che non affermi di fare la sua parte, di essere una persona "troppo buona", generosa, onesta e blablabla. Le persone bisogna vederle quando fanno, non quando blaterano, come me e te ora.


----------



## Eratò (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti sfido a trovare qualcuno, qui o nella vita reale, che non affermi di fare la sua parte, di essere una persona "troppo buona", generosa, onesta e blablabla. Le persone bisogna vederle quando fanno, non quando blaterano, come me e te ora.


Quotissimo!


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciò che funziona non dovrebbe avere la necessità di essere segnalato, dovrebbe essere la norma. I medici sono pagati per fare al meglio il loro lavoro, così come i dipendenti delle pubbliche amministrazioni, gli insegnanti, gli infermieri, i carpentieri, i poliziotti, le guardie forestali etc etc. Le vere eccellenze sono coloro che senza troppi proclami si guadagano lo stipendio, e può essere anche una bidella o uno spazzino, ma ormai è solo una libera scelta chè tanto, se si vuole, tutto si può eludere col pressappochismo dilagante in ogni settore. E ai giovani, fin da bambini, si insegnano le vie più facili (lo vedo perfino nello sport) da subito; la strada del sacrificio, del sudore per guadagnarsi qualcosa è una sconosciuta. Mettiamogli in mano l'iphone da 700 euro a 8/10 anni e poi lamentiamoci che fanno foto sconce, video nei cessi delle bambine e che li mettono in rete. Ma cosa cacchio pensano che ci faccia un bambino con uno strumento tanto potente? Vabbuò, stiamo deragliando forte, ma personalmente sono piuttosto disillusa riguardo un cambiamento serio dello stato di cose attuale. Vedo i bambini, i giovani, e osservo i loro genitori; non saprei proprio dove appoggiare un filo di speranza..


Anche io vedo giovani e genitori, e non mi faccio problemi (anche se mi costa fatica) a mettere in chiaro cosa penso. Non mi lamento, gli parlo apertamente, a costo di risultare poco politically correct. Ma non mi faccio sangue amaro. Devo però dire che per quel che vedo io, sarà un'isola felice, forse, ma è più il buono che il cattivo. E se anche c'è del cattivo, io valorizzo il buono... ma è carattere, forse, anche.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti sfido a trovare qualcuno, qui o nella vita reale, che non affermi di fare la sua parte, di essere una persona "troppo buona", generosa, onesta e blablabla. Le persone bisogna vederle quando fanno, non quando blaterano, come me e te ora.


Vero. Ma quando ti scontri, è lì che salta fuori se hai coraggio nelle tue convinzioni. Finché eviti lo scontro, finché non FAI qualcosa CONTRO, non hai misura del tuo blablabla...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2015)

Comunque io non mi ritengo per niente buona.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque io non mi ritengo per niente buona.


Pazienza. Per fortuna non sei il centro del mondo


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Ciò che funziona non dovrebbe avere la necessità di essere segnalato, dovrebbe essere la norma.* I medici sono pagati per fare al meglio il loro lavoro, così come i dipendenti delle pubbliche amministrazioni, gli insegnanti, gli infermieri, i carpentieri, i poliziotti, le guardie forestali etc etc. Le vere eccellenze sono coloro che senza troppi proclami si guadagano lo stipendio, e può essere anche una bidella o uno spazzino, ma ormai è solo una libera scelta chè tanto, se si vuole, tutto si può eludere col pressappochismo dilagante in ogni settore. E ai giovani, fin da bambini, si insegnano le vie più facili (lo vedo perfino nello sport) da subito; la strada del sacrificio, del sudore per guadagnarsi qualcosa è una sconosciuta. Mettiamogli in mano l'iphone da 700 euro a 8/10 anni e poi lamentiamoci che fanno foto sconce, video nei cessi delle bambine e che li mettono in rete. Ma cosa cacchio pensano che ci faccia un bambino con uno strumento tanto potente? Vabbuò, stiamo deragliando forte, ma personalmente sono piuttosto disillusa riguardo un cambiamento serio dello stato di cose attuale. Vedo i bambini, i giovani, e osservo i loro genitori; non saprei proprio dove appoggiare un filo di speranza..


Sacrosanto.


----------



## Ecate (30 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì lo so, ma non sappiamo nemmeno se una mutilazione totale preventiva possa servire.
> Il corpo umano è assurdo...


No no
lo sappiamo
c'è proprio una quantità incredibile di studi su questa cosa
studi che comprendono tantissime donne 
anche qualche uomo
tot donne operate preventivamente
tot donne no
dopo dieci anni quante sono morte di cancro di quelle operate?
e di quelle non operate?


----------



## Ecate (30 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa...


Infatti la logica dice proprio questo
Nella realtà però non è così 
Quando si capirà perché questi due geni aumentano il rischio di tumore così tanto in quei tessuti lì e poco o niente in altri, vorrà dire che si è capito tanto di quel tipo di tumore. 
La realtà della statistica ci dice però cose diverse e ci suggerisce di capirle. 
Intanto che non capiamo bene il perché, ci attrezziamo per minimizzare il pericolo.
Le decisioni da prendere, quando ci sono tanti fattori e c'è un terreno parzialmente insondato sono un lavoro di equilibrismo.
Si lavora sulle certezze.
Per quanto mi riguarda l'etica è salvaguardare la vita e la qualità di vita della persona in pericolo.
Nulla è sopra l'uomo.
Quindi...
La signora con la mutazione ha figli?
Quanti anni ha?
-spiegazione chiara della situazione 
-spiegazione chiara delle opzioni e delle loro conseguenze
Questi casi sono percepiti come casi limite, perché sono relativamente nuovi, perché sono recenti e rivoluzionarie le competenze che ci pongono il problema.
Ora si sa, quindi si pone il problema e il paradosso di asportare un organo funzionalmente sano per prevenire l'insorgenza di un tumore peraltro più aggressivo del solito.
È naturale che la percezione comune di questo paradosso susciti sentimenti di rifiuto, però 
Però.
Penso alla solitudine di chi si trova di fronte alla scoperta e alla decisione.
Non è leggerezza, sottoporsi all'intervento preventivo.
È leggerezza presentare queste notizie servendole in un piatto di gossip, come i giornali hanno fatto.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Infatti la logica dice proprio questo
> Nella realtà però non è così
> Quando si capirà perché questi due geni aumentano il rischio di tumore così tanto in quei tessuti lì e poco o niente in altri, vorrà dire che si è capito tanto di quel tipo di tumore.
> La realtà della statistica ci dice però cose diverse e ci suggerisce di capirle.
> ...


Nelle ultime tue frasi concordo pienamente perche la divulgazione dell'esportazione preventiva di Jolie ha portato a diverse reazioni da parte del pubblico e paura da parte di chi casi di tumore alla mammella in famiglia nei ha avuti e quindi si è sottoposto agli screening specifici...Va intanto spiegato che le alternative alla mastectomia preventiva esistono quali lo screening serrato,l'assunzione preventiva di farmaci ,la sola esportazione delle ovaie e il cambiamento dello stile di vita che portano ad una riduzione del rischio di ammalarsi...Ovviamente bisognerebbe anche in questi casi valutare le esigenze di ogni singolo paziente soprattutto se si tratta di donne giovani in età fertile.Specifichiamo poi che si è parlato del caso della Jolie ma negli USA è un metodo preventivo molto diffuso ,tanto che sono state pubblicate delle linee guida precise e  ci sono dei centri destinati a questo formati da team di vari specialisti...Ma rimane pur sempre una scelta individuale in mezzo ad altre alternative.Calcolando poi che si presume che il BCRA 1/2 sia legato anche ai tumori come quello della prostata e al melanoma risulta importante l'impegno verso altre stratefgie di prevenzione....


----------



## Eratò (2 Maggio 2015)

*Parlando di tumore al seno...*


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Però non è che preoccuparsi del proprio aspetto sia così sciocco.
Se da quando nasci ti senti costantemente valutata per il tuo aspetto e ti viene detto che da questo dipenderà l'essere amata, magari per prima dalla tua stessa madre o da tuo padre, e se man mano che cresci vieni ridicolizzata per ogni deviazione dallo standard e ammirata per ogni corrispondenza, ti confermo che l'esteriorità sia essenziale.
Quando poi vieni colpevolizzata per essere sovrappeso perché segno di pigrizia e mancanza volontà, al giudizio negativo sull'aspetto si aggiunge quello sulla persona.
Già chi mai ti amerà se fai schifo dentro e fuori?
E sei pure capace di essere infelice?!
Vergogna pensa a chi sta peggio!

Per forza poi si creano i gruppi deliranti che esaltano il sovrappeso, insieme a quelli delle proano.


----------



## drusilla (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per forza poi si creano i gruppi deliranti che esaltano il sovrappeso, insieme a quelli delle proano.


Meglio Proana, anche se concordo che i gruppi proano possano essere molto deliranti[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è che preoccuparsi del proprio aspetto sia così sciocco.
> Se da quando nasci ti senti costantemente valutata per il tuo aspetto e ti viene detto che da questo dipenderà l'essere amata, magari per prima dalla tua stessa madre o da tuo padre, e se man mano che cresci vieni ridicolizzata per ogni deviazione dallo standard e ammirata per ogni corrispondenza, ti confermo che l'esteriorità sia essenziale.
> Quando poi vieni colpevolizzata per essere sovrappeso perché segno di pigrizia e mancanza volontà, al giudizio negativo sull'aspetto si aggiunge quello sulla persona.
> Già chi mai ti amerà se fai schifo dentro e fuori?
> ...


Brunetta per come la vedo io ci sono diverse fasi nella vita di una donna,non rimaniamo sempre uguali....ma è  la riflessione e l'accettazione di se stesse che porta a ridimensionare certi luoghi comuni  ma di certo se non i spunti di riflessione non ci sono sempre uguali si rimane


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Meglio Proana, anche se concordo che i gruppi proano possano essere molto deliranti[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


:rotfl:il correttore automatico fa cose strane.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Brunetta per come la vedo io ci sono diverse fasi nella vita di una donna,non rimaniamo sempre uguali....ma è  la riflessione e l'accettazione di se stesse che porta a ridimensionare certi luoghi comuni  ma di certo se non i spunti di riflessione non ci sono sempre uguali si rimane


Non contestavo te ma tutta la discussione che trovo sgradevole.


----------



## Ecate (4 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non contestavo te ma tutta la discussione che trovo sgradevole.


Mannò dai!
io ho trovato il tuo contributo molto interessante tra l'altro


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

segnalo questo semplice metodo per tenere d'occhio il grasso addominale (il più pericoloso a quanto pare), e anche per chi ha un peso normale
http://www.lastampa.it/2015/05/15/s...ellaltezza-3T8xhAQtdp2AM3sNtdKi6N/pagina.html


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> segnalo questo semplice metodo per tenere d'occhio il grasso addominale (il più pericoloso a quanto pare), e anche per chi ha un peso normale
> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/05/15/s...ellaltezza-3T8xhAQtdp2AM3sNtdKi6N/pagina.html


Non per niente accanto alle classiche formule per calcolare il BMI solitamente ci sono strumenti appositi per calcolare il rapporto tra massa grassa e magra.
Più che altro tenere in considerazione solo il girovita mi sembra un procedimento alquanto superficiale: il grasso tende ad accumularsi in maniera molto differenziata a seconda dei soggetti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> segnalo questo semplice metodo per tenere d'occhio il grasso addominale (il più pericoloso a quanto pare), e anche per chi ha un peso normale
> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/05/15/s...ellaltezza-3T8xhAQtdp2AM3sNtdKi6N/pagina.html


Sono rovinata


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non per niente accanto alle classiche formule per calcolare il BMI solitamente ci sono strumenti appositi per calcolare il rapporto tra massa grassa e magra.
> Più che altro tenere in considerazione solo il girovita mi sembra un procedimento alquanto superficiale:* il grasso tende ad accumularsi in maniera molto differenziata a seconda dei soggetti.*


ma appunto: se è vero che il grasso addominale è il più pericoloso per la salute, anche uno/a fatto a mela (io sapevo ghianda, vabbè) ma di peso normale dovrebbe stare un po' più attento


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono rovinata



davvero? hai misurato?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> davvero? hai misurato?


Non ne ho bisogno. Mi guardo allo specchio


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto: se è vero che il grasso addominale è il più pericoloso per la salute, anche uno/a fatto a mela (io sapevo ghianda, vabbè) ma di peso normale dovrebbe stare un po' più attento


Si, ma non ho capito bene il riferimento al grasso buono e alla massa muscolare fatti nell'articolo.

Poi ad esempio... io ho una vita strettissima rispetto al resto. Al variare del peso tende a rimanermi tale (al contrario di fianchi e cosce ad esempio).
Nel mio caso questo metodo come può essere indicativo?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ne ho bisogno. Mi guardo allo specchio


ma tu sei alta mi pare, quindi potresti rientrare nella misura "giusta"


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, ma non ho capito bene il riferimento al grasso buono e alla massa muscolare fatti nell'articolo.
> 
> Poi ad esempio... io ho una vita strettissima rispetto al resto. Al variare del peso tende a rimanermi tale (al contrario di fianchi e cosce ad esempio).
> *Nel mio caso questo metodo come può essere indicativo?*


che avendo tu non la forma a mela ma ad anfora diciamo, anche se ingrassi sui fianchi e cosce non avresti un accumulo di grasso addominale, che appunto è quello al quale bisogna fare più attenzione
o sbaglio?


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che avendo tu non la forma a mela ma ad anfora diciamo, anche se ingrassi sui fianchi e cosce non avresti un accumulo di grasso addominale, che appunto è quello al quale bisogna fare più attenzione
> o sbaglio?


Esatto.
Che comunque non è salutare oltre certi limiti.

Comunque leggendo qualche articolo in più la situazione mi è diventata più chiara.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Che comunque non è salutare oltre certi limiti.
> 
> Comunque leggendo qualche articolo in più la situazione mi è diventata* più chiara*.



cioè?

io ho capito che anche chi è normopeso deve sempre stare attento al grasso addominale, eventualmente


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> io ho capito che anche chi è normopeso deve sempre stare attento al grasso addominale, eventualmente


Semplicemente il grasso addominale può portare a qualche problema cardiovascolare in più. Anche se ne dubito la portata in caso di persone normopeso.


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Mi sono rotta decisamente il cazzo di stare male.
Perchè sto male. Ovaie che vanno a puttane, metabolismo che mi fa ciao ciao con la manina e si blocca definitivamente, metformina di merda che Dio maledica chi l'ha inventata che tutto ha fatto meno che sistemare la situazione, ma anzi mi ha solo rovinata.
Adesso ti faccio vedere io.
Ok, non è l'angolo dello sfogo, però cazzarola.
Questo per dire che nonostante tutto, nonostante la dieta, nonostante l'esercizio non per tutti è così scontato e semplice stare in forma.
Ma ora divento aggressiva. E vaffanculo.
E se sembro sclerotica è perchè sono sclerotica.



Però sorrido lo stesso.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono rotta decisamente il cazzo di stare male.
> Perchè sto male. Ovaie che vanno a puttane, metabolismo che mi fa ciao ciao con la manina e si blocca definitivamente, metformina di merda che Dio maledica chi l'ha inventata che tutto ha fatto meno che sistemare la situazione, ma anzi mi ha solo rovinata.
> Adesso ti faccio vedere io.
> Ok, non è l'angolo dello sfogo, però cazzarola.
> ...


non sarà mica portato dalla vita sedentaria che fai? 
sempre seduta sul davanzale a leggere.........


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non sarà mica portato dalla vita sedentaria che fai?
> sempre seduta sul davanzale a leggere.........


Sicuramente è quello.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente è quello.


potrei fare il medico...... 

hai mica bisogno di uno specialista?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono rotta decisamente il cazzo di stare male.
> Perchè sto male. Ovaie che vanno a puttane, metabolismo che mi fa ciao ciao con la manina e si blocca definitivamente, metformina di merda che Dio maledica chi l'ha inventata che tutto ha fatto meno che sistemare la situazione, ma anzi mi ha solo rovinata.
> Adesso ti faccio vedere io.
> Ok, non è l'angolo dello sfogo, però cazzarola.
> ...



E non sempre i problemi vengono diagnosticati.


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E non sempre i problemi vengono diagnosticati.


Verissimo...


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Verissimo...


vedi che picchiare selvaggiamente Bender ha una sua funzione terapeutica,oltre che sociale?

non ti risolve i guai fisici,ma almeno ti fa scaricare lo stress.   il che aiuta a migliorare i problemi fisici


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che picchiare selvaggiamente Bender ha una sua funzione terapeutica,oltre che sociale?
> 
> non ti risolve i guai fisici,ma almeno ti fa scaricare lo stress.   il che aiuta a migliorare i problemi fisici


Mi pento e mi dolgo di non averlo fatto quando ne ho avuto occasione...


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pento e mi dolgo di non averlo fatto quando ne ho avuto occasione...


uffa


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> uffa


E te le cerchi!


----------



## Bender (20 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E te le cerchi!


ma anche no,questa volta cosa ho detto scusa


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

15cm di scarto, sarò anche promosso ma quegli articoli sono puro terrorismo...


----------

